# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  ΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ ΑΓΧΟΥΣ...

## lupus30

:) ΓΕΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ!

ΕΝΑ ΧΑΜΟΓΕΛΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ ΠΑΡΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΜΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΟ! ΛΟΙΠΟΝ, ΣΥΝΟΠΤΙΚΑ Η ΑΝΥΣΗΧΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΕΞΗΣ.. ΚΑΤΑΡΧΗΝ ΒΙΩΝΩ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΜΟΥ "ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΕΣ ΑΓΧΟΥΣ" ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ 3 ΜΗΝΕΣ.. ΤΑ ΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ ΜΕΜΟΝΟΜΕΝΑ ΥΠΗΡΧΑΝ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΠΟΛΕΜΟΥΝΤΑΝ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΣΥΝΗΘΩΣ ΒΓΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΜΑΖΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ.. ΘΑ ΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΘΕΣΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΩ ΑΝ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΝΤΩΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ.. ΚΡΑΤΗΘΗΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΤΡΕΞΑ ΣΕ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΥΣ ΠΑΡΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΕ ΑΙΜΑΤΟΓΟΓΙΚΕΣ ΑΝΑΛΥΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΥΡΩΝ ΟΠΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΒΓΗΚΑΝ ΚΑΛΕΣ.. 
ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΛΕΜΕ... ΠΟΝΟΚΕΦΑΛΟΥΣ, ΖΑΛΑΔΕΣ(ΣΚΑΜΠΑΝΕΒΑΣΜΑΤΑ), ΣΤΟΧΑΜΙ (ΚΑΟΥΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΗΞΙΜΟ), ΤΑΧΥΚΑΡΔΙΕΣ, ΜΟΥΔΙΑΣΜΑΤΑ-ΜΥΡΜΗΓΙΑΣΜΑΤΑ (ΣΕ ΧΕΡΙΑ, ΑΓΚΩΝΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ), ΠΙΕΣΗ ΣΕ ΛΑΙΜΟ, ΤΡΑΒΗΓΜΑ ΝΕΥΡΩΝ ΣΤΟ ΠΙΣΩ ΜΕΡΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΚΕΦΑΛΙΟΥ, ΑΔΙΚΑΙΟΛΟΓΗΤΟΣ ΦΟΒΟΣ, ΑΓΧΟΣ ΟΤΙ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΑΣΧΩ Η' ΘΑ ΠΑΘΩ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ, ΠΟΝΟΙ ΣΕ ΠΛΕΥΡΑ, ΤΣΙΜΠΗΜΑΤΑ ΣΕ ΣΤΗΘΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ, ΚΟΥΡΑΣΗ, ΥΠΝΗΛΙΑ, ΑΙΣΘΗΜΑ ΤΡΕΜΟΥΛΙΑΣΜΑΤΟΣ ΣΕ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ, ΔΥΣΚΟΛΙΑ ΟΡΑΣΗΣ ΤΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΧΑΜΗΛΕΣ ΣΥΝΘΗΚΕΣ ΦΩΤΙΣΜΟΥ..:( 
ΤΟ ΞΕΡΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΑ, ΑΛΛΑ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΣΥΝΟΔΕΥΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΡΕΣ.. ΟΣΟ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΛΥΓΙΖΕΙΣ! ΘΑ ΘΕΛΑ ΑΠΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙΤΕ ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΛΟΓΩ ΑΓΧΟΥΣ ΑΠΟΔΕΔΕΙΓΜΕΝΑ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΑΙΣΘΑΝΘΕΙ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΤΟΝ ΚΥΚΛΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΝΑΝΕ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΟΠΩΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ..
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΤΑΠΟΚΡΙΣΗ, ΚΑΛΟ ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΣΟ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ "ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ" ΘΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΛΥΣΕΙΣ... ΣΠΥΡΟΣ - 31 ΕΤΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΝΗΣΙΩΤΗΣ(ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ ΠΟΥ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΙ Η ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ;))

----------


## zoe_23

σπυρο μου καλωσορησες στο φορουμ...εχω ο λ α α υ τ α που ειπες επι μια δεκαετια....τωρα ειμαι μολις 23...ανεξηγητα φαινομενα.εγω κυριως εχω μονιμο αισθημα ασταθεις και μια εσωτερικη τρεμουλα.νιωθω παντα τα νευρα μου να συσπωντα.εσυ πως ακριβως το νιωθεις αυτο?φιλια και μην αγχωνεσαι..ολοι τα ιδια ημαστε σχεδον...

----------


## olga_soul

Σπύρο καλώς ήρθες και από εμένα στο forum!!!:)
Όλα τα συμπτώματα που αναφέρεις πότε άρχισαν? Πρόσφατα.....ή σε ακολουθούν χρόνια τώρα?

----------


## alex30

Φίλε μου το καλύτερο είναι να δεις καταρχάς αν είναι κάτι το παθολογικό. Αν μετά τις εξετάσεις δεις ότι δεν πρόκειται για κάτι το παθολογικό, μπορείς να δεις μήπως είναι καλύτερο να ζητήσεις τη γνώμη ενός ψυχολόγου ή ψυχιάτρου. Το να κάνεις αυτοδιάγνωση δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει καθώς μπορεί να οδηγηθείς σε λανθασμένα συμπερασμάτα σχετικά με το τι έχεις και να σου δημιουργήσει αυτό επιπλέον άγχος. Η επαφή με τον γιατρό δε μπορεί να υποκατασταθεί ούτε από το τηλέφωνο, ούτε από το ίντερνετ. Σκέψου ότι ακόμα και από κοντά όταν επισκέπτεσαι έναν γιατρό υπάρχει η πιθανότητα μια λανθασμένης διάγνωσης. Πόσο παραπάνω όταν αναζητάς τις αιτίες μόνος. Σε θέματα υγείας προσωπικά πρώτα κοιτώ τι έχω απευθυνόμενος στον κατάλληλο γιατρό και έπειτα ψάχνω επιπλέον πληροφορίες σε αυτό που έχει ο γιατρός διαγνώσει. Μήπως εσύ ξεκινάς ανάποδα; 
Φιλικά
Αλέξης

----------


## zoe_23

gia oλα αυτα τα συμπτωματα ρε παιδια τι εξετασεις θα κανατε?

----------


## alex30

> _Originally posted by zoe_23_
> gia oλα αυτα τα συμπτωματα ρε παιδια τι εξετασεις θα κανατε?


Koitaxe zwh. Apo oso gnwrizw pleon pas se pa8ologo kai afou tou peis ti exeis se parapempei stis analoges eidikothtes giatrwn. 
Filika
Alexhs
Sorry gia to greeklish alla to pc mallon exei kata8lipsh kai kanei ta dika toy!!

----------


## lupus30

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΜΕΣΗ ΣΥΜΠΑΡΑΣΤΑΣΗ, ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΗ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΙΔΗΤΟΠΟΙΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΜΟΝΟΣ.. ΕΧΩ ΠΑΕΙ ΣΕ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΥΣ ΠΑΛΙΟΤΕΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΜΟΝΟΜΕΝΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΕΡΧΟΜΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΠΕΜΒΑΣΗ ΓΟΝΑΤΟΥ ΤΟΝ ΦΕΒΡΟΥΑΡΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΓΙΝΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΚΑΡΔΙΟΓΡΑΦΗΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ.. ΠΑΝΤΩΣ Η ΕΠΕΜΒΑΣΗ ΔΕΝ ΠΗΓΕ ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΙΔΕΥΟΜΑΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΛΙΓΟ ΚΑΙ ΙΣΩΣ Ο ΦΟΒΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΕΝΔΕΧΟΜΕΝΗ ΕΠΕΜΒΑΣΗ ΞΑΝΑ ΝΑ ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΣΕ ΤΟΝ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΣΜΟ ΤΟΥ ΑΓΧΟΥΣ... ΟLGA SOUL ΤΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ ΜΑΖΕΜΕΝΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΑΝ ΦΕΤΟΣ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ, ΠΡΙΝ ΥΠΗΡΧΑΝ ΜΕΜΟΝΟΜΕΝΕΣ ΕΝΟΧΛΗΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΔΙΝΑ ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΗ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ, ΑΛΛΑ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΓΕΝΙΚΩΣ ΚΑΝΩ.. Α! ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΘΕΣΩ ΣΤΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΤΟΝΟ ΒΟΥΗΤΟ ΣΤΑ ΑΥΤΙΑ, ΜΕ ΤΟΣΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΟΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΞΕΧΝΑΣ:mad: ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΟΜΑΔΙΚΗ ΨΥΧΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΚΑΛΟ ΘΑ ΒΓΕΙ, ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ ΜΑΣ...

----------


## lupus30

ZOE_23 ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΕΡΩΤΗΜΑ ΣΟΥ.. ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΒΟΥΗΤΟ ΣΤΑ ΑΥΤΙΑ, ΖΑΛΑΔΑ ΤΥΠΟΥ ΠΑΝΩ-ΚΑΤΩ ΣΕ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΗ ΑΝΑΤΑΡΑΧΗ, ΟΠΩΣ ΟΤΑΝ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΦΟΒΟΜΑΣΤΕ.. ΕΝΤΑΞΕΙ, ΓΕΝΙΚΩΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ ΑΠΟΓΝΩΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΦΟΒΙΕΣ ΣΕ ΚΑΤΑΚΛΥΖΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΓΑΠΑΣ ΜΕ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΗΡΕΜΗΣΕΙ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΩΜΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΝΑΓΚΑΣΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ... ΠΑΙΔΙΑ, ΠΑΡΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΕΞΑΝΤΛΗΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΠΟΝΑΚΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥΔΙΑΣΜΑΤΑ ΤΩΝ ΜΥΩΝ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΤΕ ΟΤΙ Η ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΙΚΗ ΘΑ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ? SORRY ΑΝ ΣΑΣ ΚΟΥΡΑΖΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΨΑΞΩ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΩ ΟΣΟ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΡΑΜΕΝΟΥΝ \"ΚΡΥΜΜΕΝΟΙ\".. ΕΓΩ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΘΕΩΡΗΣΑ ΩΣ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΒΗΜΑ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΣΗΣ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΚΡΥΨΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΕΔΕΙΧΘΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΝΟΙΓΟΜΕΝΟΣ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΑΜΦΙΔΡΟΜΗ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΕΙΝΟΙ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΣΕΙΡΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΝΑΚΟΥΦΙΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΣΕΝΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΠΕΡΝΑΣ, ΟΣΟ ΤΡΑΓΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΑΚΟΥΓΕΤΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ.. ΑΝΤΕ ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ ΜΑΣ ΠΑΛΙ!

----------


## jim33

Ολα όσα λες τα έχω κι εγω εξαιτιας ενος προβλήματος που έχω με τον αυχένα μου εδω και μήνες και κυριολεκτικά μου άλλαξε τη ζωη. Οι γιατροί λένε πως δεν έχω κάτι παθολογικό, αμέτρητες εξετασεις όλες καλές.
Προσπαθώ να το παλέψω αλλά δε με αφήνει. όλα τα συμπτωματα που είπες χτυπάνε αιφνιδιαστικά. Ξέρω πως είναι και θέμα σκέψης αλλά δεν είναι πάντα εύκολο. 
Καλησπέρα σε όλους παιδιά και ελπίζω να μοιραζόμαστε τις εμπειρίες μας για να παίρνουμε δύναμη και θάρρος.

----------


## zoe_23

jim ki egv exv ola ta symptvmata τι προβλημα με τον αυχενα εχεις?νιωθεις συσπασεις?και εσωτερικη τρεμουλα?

----------


## jim33

zoe εκανα μια κινηση του κεφαλιου προς τα πισω και με ταλαιπωρει από την Ανοιξη. Μια βδομαδα μετα παρουσιασα μια ταση λιποθυμιας εντελως ξαφνικά έχασα τον κόσμο που λέμε. Σε δευτερόλεπτα επανήλθα αλλά τρόμαξα για τα καλά. Από τότε αρχίζει το \"μαρτύριο\", να τρέχω σε 100 γιατρούς, εξετάσεις επί εξετάσεων. Δεν έδειξαν κάτι. 
Ωστόσο, από τότε όταν ξαπλώνω να κοιμηθώ, νίωθω την καρδιά μου και το σώμα μου να τρέμει εσωτερικα (αν με δεις δηλαδή δεν πρόκειται να με δεις να τρέμω), απλώς το νιώθω. Σιγά σιγά προσπάθησα να το κοντρολάρω \"ε αφού δεν δείχνουν κάτι οι εξετάσεις και οι γιατροί λένε πως είμαι καλά, δεν είναι ανάγκη να το παίρνω τόσο σοβαρά\"... Έτσι προσπάθησα να το αγνοήσω και η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν είχα συνέχεια ενοχλήσεις. Υπήρχαν μέρες που ξυπνούσα ευχάριστα και μέρες που ένιωθα άσχημα. 
Το πιο εκνευριστικό ήταν ότι κάποια από τα συμπτώματα με έπιαναν στο εντελώς ξαφνικό. Δηλαδή ακόμη και σε στιγμές που δεν \"τρωγομουν\" (= τωρα θα ζαλιστώ; .. τώρα θα με πιάσει πάλι;...κτλ), από την άλλη όμως τίποτε δεν έδειχναν οι εξετάσεις.
Το μόνο που μου είπαν για τον αυχένα είναι μια στενωση Α5-Α6 και ένας ευθειασμός, αλλά δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο δικαιολογούν αυτά τα συμπτώματα τόσο καιρό...Νιώθω έντονη αστάθεια ορισμένες φορές και άλλες φορές, λες και σβήνω τελειώς απο την κούραση, λες και θα λιποθυμήσω, λες και δεν προκειται να ξαναανασανω στην επόμενη ανασα κτλ...
Ο καρδιολόγος μου όταν πήγα για την καρδιά, με καθησύχασε λέγοντας πως στον αυχένα έχω πάθει κάτι σαν θλάση και να μην ανησυχώ. Εύκολο είναι;.....Ουφ...
Το πιο άσχημο είναι ότι δεν με αφήνει αυτή η κατάσταση να \"λειτουργήσω\" ομαλά. Βγαίνω διασκεδάζω όσο μπορώ αλλά τα συμπτώματα παραμένουν, άλλοτε έντονα άλλοτε όχι. Δεν μπορώ να πιεστώ όμως πολύ με διάφορα πράγματα, με αποτέλεσμα και η δουλειά μου να έχει μείνει πίσω και φυσικά πολλά άλλα. Παλεύω όσο μπορώ να το ξεπεράσω. Ορισμένες φορές πιάνω τον εαυτό μου να είναι πολύ ευερέθιστος σε διάφορα πράγματα ακόμη και σε φάρμακα ανώδυνα που παλιότερα αν τα χρειαζόμουν π.χ για κάτι δεν το πολυσκεφτόμουν. Τώρα π.χ. έπαιρνα mesulid και διάβαζα τις παρενέργειες, φοβούμενος πως θα ζαλιστώ θα πάθω το ένα θα πάθω το άλλο...κοινως νιώθω πως πρέπει να έχω τρομάξει αρκετά. Είναι και η πρώτη φορά που μου συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο. Δεν έχω αγοραφοβία, έχω ταξιδέψει με αεροπλάνο αν και πάντα το απεφευγα, και ενταξει πολύ κόσμος το φοβάται, δε σημαίνει πως όλοι έχουμε πρόβλημα.
Αυτά, συγχωρέστε μου την πολυλογία. Όποιος θέλει περισσότερες πληροφορίες μπορεί να επικοινωνησει στο mail μου [email protected]

----------


## zoe_23

τζιμ νιωθω ακριβως τα ιδια,,,ακριβως...την εσωτερικη τρεμουλα την εχω δεκα χρονια.τι σου ειπαν γιαυτο??

----------


## lupus30

φιλε τζιμ 33 το ξερω το συναισθημα και ειναι ενοχλητικοτατο, ποσο μαλλον οταν ειναι 20 ωρες το 24ωρο.. οπως και την \"ευαισθησια\" πια σε πολλα πραγματα.. να ξερεις οτι ζουμε πια μια αλυσιδωτη αντιδραση συναισθηματων που πρεπει να κανουμε υπομονη να κανει τον κυκλο της.. και τι εννοω? εχοντας μιλησει απο κοντα με αρκετους που εχουν ή ζουν παραλληλες καταστασεις καταλαβα οτι το πρωτο σταδιο ειναι να το αποδεχτουμε και να μην μας αγχωνει τοσο πολυ, καθολου δεν ειναι δυνατον διοτι σωματικα ειναι, αντιδρα ο οργανισμος.. με το να αγχωνεσαι λιγοτερο λοιπον ο οργανισμος παραλληλα δημιουργει τις δικες του αμυνες στα συγκεκριμενα ερεθισματα με αποτελεσμα σταδιακα να αντιμετωπιζονται ολο και πιο περισσοτερο αποτελεσματικα.. αυτο το σταδιακο βεβαια ειναι υποκειμενικο, παιρνει χρονο και εχει τα σκαμπανεβασματα του, δηλ. πανω που αισθανεσαι καλυτερα ξαναπεφτεις και εκει ειναι το κλειδι, να κανεις την υπομονη σου.. εξαλλου οι ειδικοι το τονιζουν, ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΠΙΦΕΡΟΥΝ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ Ή ΖΗΜΙΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΟΡΓΑΝΙΣΜΟ ΟΣΟ ΕΝΟΧΛΗΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΤΟΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ.. γιαυτο φιλε μου και αναφερομαι σε ολους, θελει πολυ υπομονη, και εγω σε αυτο το σταδιο βρισκομαι, θετικη σκεψη και οχι υπερβολικη και να ειστε σιγουροι οτι εδω που θα τα λεμε ολα θα πηγαινουν καλυτερα οσο χρονο και αν παρει.. να στε ολοι καλα και αν θελετε επικοινωνια και οποιαδηποτε βοηθεια στο προφιλ υπαρχουν τα email μου.. ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΔΕΙΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΙΓΙΔΑ ΘΑ ΜΑΘΟΥΜΕ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΝΑ ΖΟΥΜΕ, ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟΔΕΔΕΙΓΜΕΝΟ....;)

----------


## jim33

εχεις δικιο lupus. υπομονή θέλει και να απασχολούμαστε με πράγματα δημιουργικά. όσο δεν το σκεφτόμαστε τόσο καλύτερα είναι. Βεβαια δεν είναι πάντα εύκολο αυτό, αλλά οκ προσπάθεια θέλει.
Και χρειάζεται να κοιτάμε και λίγο τον εαυτό μας (όχι εγωιστικα), απλώς να του δίνουμε χρόνο και να τον ακούμε και να μην συγκρίνουμε αυτό που περνάμε ο καθένας στο βαθμό του με τις άλλες καταστάσεις γύρω μας. 
Η προσωπική μας ζωή ανήκει σε μας με τα σκαμπανεβασματα της. Και όπως είπες, απο την απογοητευση περνας στην χαρά χωρίς να το καταλάβεις.
Καμιά φορά εγκλωβιζόμαστε κιολας σε αυτό που περναμε και κλαιγομαστε διαρκώς. Τόσο που μας γινεται και συνήθεια και \"\"μας βολεύει\"\"\" κιολας ορισμένες φορές. Γι\'αυτό θέλει προσοχή και βασικά... χαλάρωση. 
:)

----------


## zoe_23

jm δε μου απαντησες...για την εσωτερικη τρεμουλα τι εξετασεις εκανες?τι σου ειπαν οι γιατροι?

----------


## jim33

sorry zoe. Προσπάθησα να απαντήσω αλλά δεν έβρισκα το κουμπί Reply στο μηνυμά σου.
Δε μου ειπαν κάτι. Εννοώ δεν πρόκειται για κάτι οργανικό. Συμπτωμα άγχους είναι και όσο πιο πολύ το αγνοείς τόσο το καλύτερο. Εγώ το απέκτησα δυο φορές αυτό. Μια φορά στο σεισμό του 99 που τρόμαξα :) αλλά εξαφανίστηκε τελείως μετά από δυο τρεις μέρες. Και η δεύτερη φορά ήταν μετά από το επεισόδιο με τον αυχένα που περιέγραψα σε προηγούμενο μηνυμα. Δεν νιώθω το τρέμουλο συνέχεια, κυρίως όταν ξαπλώνω και χαλαρώνω το νιώθω και όταν κάνω μαυρες σκέψεις..
Οι γιατροί μιλάνε για σωματοποίηση του αγχους.
Αν έχεις κάτι ανάλογο είναι 99% άγχος, γιατί πυρετό να έχεις μάλλον χλωμό το κόβω :) Αν όμως σε ανησυχεί ψάξτο αλλά όχι πολύ. Να έχεις και λίγο εμπιστοσύνη στους γιατρούς. Λιγο :)))

----------


## zoe_23

ρε jim εγω το εχω 10 χρονια ομως....μονιμα....λες να ειναι τοσο χρονιο και εντονο αγχος?κι εγω εξωερικα δεν τρεμω καθολου...ολα τα τρελα σε μενα...απο τοτε που θυμαμαι τον εαυτο μου ουτε μια μερα δεν ειμαι καλα...απο εξετασεις εχω κανει αρκετες..οταν ειχα παει στους γιατρους ομως δεν το ειχα συζητησει πολυ για την εσωτερικη τρεμουλα...αχ φοβαμαι..

----------


## jim33

Xalarwse bre :-)

----------


## zoe_23

αγχος λες ειναι σιγουρα?εσυ ειχες παει σε νευρολογο?σου εκανε καμια ειδικη εξεταση?

----------


## jim33

Κοιτα, θα σου πω το εξής.... Εγώ κάποτε από καθαρή βλακεία όταν ήμουν στο στρατό τρόμαξα ενα κουταβάκι. Από τότε μέχρι να απολυθώ (καμια 15αρια μήνες) όποτε με έβλεπε με κοίταζε με τρόμο και έτρεμε, κι ας είχαμε απόσταση 30 και πλέον μέτρα και εξαφανιζόταν. Φυσικά κατάλαβα μέσα σε λίγα λεπτά τι βλακεία είχα κάνει και από την πρώτη στιγμή προσπαθούσα να το πλησιάσω και να του \"διώξω\" την τρομάρα και να δεχτεί ένα κομμάτι κρέας που του πρόσφερα. Πέρασαν μήνες και προσπαθούσα διαρκώς, σιγά σιγά η απόσταση που με \"άφηνε\" το σκυλί να το προσεγγίζω μίκραινε. Ακόμη όμως δε μπορούσα να το πλησιάσω τελείως ούτε να το ταϊσω, ούτε απο μακρυά δεχόταν ούτε απο κοντά. Δε με άφηνε με τίποτα, αλλά με το που με έβλεπε .. τρόμος και \"καπνος\". Η απόσταση μίκραινε βδομάδα με τη βδομάδα αλλά ακόμη δεν είχα καταφέρει να κερδίσω την εμπιστοσύνη του συγκεκριμένου σκυλιού (κάτι που συνέβαινε με το \"φύλακα\"-σκυλι που το είχα στα πόδια μου όλη την ώρα και με ακουγε από τα 400 μέτρα να το καλώ κοντά μου και έτρεχε σαν παλαβό για λίγο κρεας και τριβόταν στα πόδια μου :-).....
Τελικά, κάποια στιγμή και ενω η απόσταση μετα από πολύ καιρο είχε μειωθει στα 10 μετρα, .... εντελώς τυχαια ανεβαίνοντας στη σκοπιά μου βρέθηκα τετ-α-τετ με το εν λόγω σκυλί. ΚΟΚΚΑΛΟΣΕ τελειως. Σαν να έβλεπε το χάρο μπροστα του! Δεν κουνιόμουν καθόλου. Ετρεμε ακόμη κι ας ειχαν περάσει 13 μήνες από το περιστατικό που το τρόμαξα. Προσπαθουσε να γαυγίσει αλλά δεν έβγαινε η φωνή του....τα μάτια του με κοιτούσαν λες και ουφφ..... πολυ δυσκολο να το περιγράψω... αλλά έβγαζε πολύ πονο και τρόμο κα κλάμα.... ολο εκείνο τον καιρό ενιωθα τυψεις που ειχα φερθει έτσι....και προσπαθούσα να του δώσω να καταλάβει πως ήταν βλακεια μου...
Τελικά, οπως ήμασταν σε απόσταση 2-3 μέτρων έκατσ στα ποδια μου και το κοιτούσα.... μαζευτηκε κι αυτό... εβγαλα ένα κομμάτι από ενα σαντουιτσ που είχα μαζι μου και με απαλες κινήσεις για να μην μου φυγει πάλι χωρις να έχω καταφέρει κάτι ουσιαστικό στην προσέγγιση μου αυτή τυ το έριξα μπροστά του. Πλησιασε δειλά δειλά στο κομμάτι, κοιτωντας με πάντα με εκείνο το φοβισμένο βλέμα που ποτε δε θα φύγει από το μυαλό μου και άρχισε να τρωει διστακτικά.... και σε λίγο με περισσότερο θάρρος... δεν κουνιόμουν καθόλου. 
Δεν είχε φύγει το τρεμουλό του και εκείνο το βλέμμα το πονεμένο, όμως είχε κάνει ένα βήμα ανταποκρισης στη δική μου προσπάθεια προσέγγισης. Εφαγε το κομμάτι του και απομακρύνθηκε.
Τις επόμενες μέρες, το ξανατάισα. Δεν με αφησε να το ξαναπλησιασω ποτέ, όμως και οι δυο είχαμε κάνει βήματα εμπιστοσύνης και υπέρβασης.
Δε ξέρω τι μπορει να σου δώσει αυτό zoe. Για μένα όταν καταφερα να το ταισω ξανα ήταν κάτι σαν λύτρωση. Για εκείνο, μια υπέρβαση να νικήσει το φοβο, το τρεμουλο, το άγχος της παρουσίας μου.
Τα θέματα της ψυχής είναι και θέματα σώματος, έχουν επίδραση και αποτέλεσματα ορατα και αόρατα. Εγώ όταν απασχολώ τον εαυτό μου με άλλα πράγματα ξεφευγω απο το φαυλο κύκλο να σκέφτομαι και να αναπαράγω καταστασεις δυσαρεστες. Και τότε φευγει ή μειώνεται αισθητα κάθε συμπτωμα άγχους, ή τουλάχιστον δε με απασχολεί σχεδόν καθόλου.
Δημιουργικότητα λοιπόν και απασχόληση είναι καλοί οδηγοί για να ξεφύγει κανεις.
Καλό απόγευμα σε ολους

----------


## zoe_23

αρε jim πολυ ωραια ιστορια...το παλευω..πολλα φιλια

----------


## lupus30

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΜΕΝΟΥ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΞΕΙ ΑΝΑΚΟΥΦΙΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΕΣ ΤΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΚΑΘΕ ΤΙ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΤΟΥΣ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΡΙΧΝΕΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ, ΤΙ ΘΑ ΛΕΓΑΤΕ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΨΕΤΕ ΟΛΑ ΕΚΕΙΝΑ ΤΑ ΜΙΚΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΑ ΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΟΚΥΠΤΟΥΝ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΑΘΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΗ ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΠΑΝΩ-ΚΑΤΩ ΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΡΟΚΑΛΕΣΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΤΟ ΘΕΩΡΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΩΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΚΑΚΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΟΡΓΑΝΙΣΜΟ.. ΚΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΛΑΒΑΙΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΥΠΟΨΙΝ ΤΟΝ ΥΠΟΚΕΙΜΕΝΙΚΟ ΠΑΡΑΓΟΝΤΑ ΑΦΟΥ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΑΘΕΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΧΤΥΠΑ ΠΕΡΑΝ ΤΩΝ ΓΝΩΣΤΩΝ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ... ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ, ΤΟ ΣΩΜΑ ΜΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΑΠΟΡΘΗΤΟ ΦΡΟΥΡΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΤΕΧΕΙ......

----------


## secret

Παιδιά καλησπέρα σας. Πρωτη μερα εδω και φυσικα πρωτη φορα γραφω...Είμαι μια κοπελα 29 ετων.Πριν 5 χρονια ειχα ενα τροχαιο στο οποιο ευτυχως δεν επαθα τιποτα.Ειχα 2 τουμπες με αυτοκινητο..Μετα απο 10 μερες εκει που περπατουσα στο δρομο ενιωσα οτι θα λυποθυμησω...Δεν επαθα ομως τιποτα..Απο εκεινη τη στιγμη τρομαξα και αρχισα να κανω εξετασεις να δω μηπως επαθα κατι στο ατυχημα..Εκανα αξονικη αυχενα και κεφαλι, πηγα οφθαλμιατρο, εξετασα αυτια, καρδια, αιμα κτλ..Μου ειπαν πως δεν εχω τιποτα..Ολα αυτα τα εκανα γιατι μετα απο λιγες μερες τα συμπτωματα γιναν πιο εντονα...Δεν ειχα ορεξη να βγαινω απο το σπιτι, ενιωθα εντονη ασταθεια και ηθελα συνεχεια να κοιμαμαι..Με ενοχλουσε το περιβαλλον σε μια καφετερια πχ με σκοταδι και φωτακια..Η δυατη μουσικη, ολα.
Αυτο το εντονο κρατησε περιπου 8 μηνες...Σιγα σιγα αρχισα να νιωθω καλυτερα...Αλλα ποτέ τελειως καλα..Περιμενα στη σταση του λεωφορειου και νομιζα οτι θα πεσω κατω..Ηθελα καπου να ακουμπησω...Συνεχισα να εργαζομαι ομως κανονικα ολο αυτο το διαστημα..Ξεχνιωμουν καπως..ωσπου σχολουσα και η κατασταση χειροτερευε..ειχα κανει και φυσιοθεραπεια στον αυχενα ..μου ειχαν πει για εναν μικρο ευθειασμο και εμενα..αλλα τιποτα...Τωρα τελευταια δεν νιωθω τοσο ασταθεια οσο φοβια οτι θα παθω κατι αν μεινω μονη μου..Νιωθω μια θολουρα και μια ταραχη εσωτερικη..Κανω μπανιο στο σπιτι και νομιζω οτι θα πεσω στη μπανιερα μεσα και βιαζομαι να βγω...Δεν ξερω τι να κανω...προσπαθω μονη μου να το ξεπερασω..μαλλον θα αρχισω παλι να επισκεπτομαι γιατρους...εχω και μια δυσπιστια...

----------


## lupus30

καλως ηρθες secret.. οπως σιγουρα καταλαβαινεις τα συμπτωματα ειναι καθαρα αγχος και η λυση ειναι μπροστα σου και ευκολη αρκει να την κανεις συνειδητα.. οτι και αν εχεις θα περασει, γι αυτο να εισαι σιγουρη, απλα κανε το επομενο βασικο βημα και ζητα βοηθεια απο εναν ψυχιατρο ο οποιος αν ο ιδιος δεν ειναι ψυχοθεραπευτης θα σε παραπεμψει εκεινος σε εναν καταλληλο.. μη διστασεις, μονο ετσι θα λυθει αποτελεσματικα και να ξερεις οτι πια η ψυχοθεραπεια δεν αποτελει ταμπου.. κανε ομως το βημα, η επιθεση ειναι η καλυτερη αμυνα και σου υποσχομαι οτι ολα αυτα θα περασουν, θα εκτιμησεις τη ζωη, θα γελας με το παρελθον και θα γινεις πολυ πιο δυνατη.. πρεπει ομως να το κανεις, δεν θα περασει μονο του.. να σαι καλα, εδω ειμαστε για οτι χρειαστεις και περιμενουμε νεα:)

----------


## BladeII

Υπομονη φιλε μου και εγω τα ιδια περναω 2 χρονια σχεδον σε σημειο που εβγαλα και πληγες στην πλατη και στο προσωπο....αλλα φταιω εγω για αυτο το συνδυασα με κακη διατροφη και το στρες ......μην το αφηνεις να σε παιρνει απο κατω εμενα με \"ελιωσε\" κυριολεκτικα αλλα οπως και στο θεμα που εγραψα και να το διαβασεις δραση-αντιδραση οσο σε παιδευει τοσο να το παλευεις εσυ ξερεις αμα \"πεσεις\" χαμω με νυχια και με δοντια κρατιεσαι και ξανασηκωνεσαι εγω \"επεσα\" γιατι ημουνα τοτε εγκατελειμενος απο φιλους σχεσεις γιατι τα ειχα ριξει ολα στην καριερα μου...με λιγα λογια αν ειχα εναν οταν \"κλάταρα\" στο νοσοκομειο που εφτασα με ενα ταξι σε αφασια γιατι επαθα και νευρικο κλονισμο πρωτη φορα στην ζωη μου δεν μπορουσα να κοντρολαρω το κορμι που το παιδευα σε γυμναστηρια και διατροφες....το ειχα τισαθευσει αλλα ενας χρονος κακης ζωης και αγχους καριερας μου τα πηρε ολα..
Αλλα θα τα ξαναφτιαξω ολα 10 φορες πιο πολλα και ξερεις γιατι....χεχε γιατι ετσι γουσταρω.
παρτο λιγο εγωιστικα φιλε μου δραση-αντιδραση.
μην φοβασαι δεν πε8αινεις και εγω τοσο υπεφερα και ακομα υποφερω αλλα δεν πεθανα...βλεπεις πασχουμε απο την αρρωστια των υγειών!η μητερα μου το ειχε και ζει και βασιλευει...
κανε το ιδιο...
καλη διατροφη βιταμινες β1,β2β5 νευρομπιον και ηρεμια και αγαπημενα προσωπα μαζι σου Ηρεμα...beautιfull...
υπομονη και μην κανεις κακες σκεψεις.....αρνητικες.μακρια αα!
να σαι καλα...

----------


## Wintertimes

Φιλε lupus30 ειχα σχεδον ολα οσα ανεφερεςκαι τωρα τελευταια εκαναν εμφανιση οι καουρες και το φουσκωμα. Ειχα κι εγω προβλημα με την οραση: τα ματια μου ηταν μικρα και σχεδον κλειστα, δεν μπορουσα να κοιταξω - κατευθειαν δακρυζαν. Η οφθαλμιατρος δε βρηκε τπτ. Μετα τη φαρμακευτικη αγωγη κατα της καταθλιψης-πανικου-φοβιων, τα ματια ανοιξαν πελωρια χωρις κανενα προβλημα. Συμπερασμα? Κι ομως γινεται... Το ιδιο και με τις ζαλαδες, τα νευρα, τα μουδιασματα!!! Πονοκεφαλους ειχα ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΑ.
Γενικοτερα ολα τα \"προβληματα\" που ανεφερες και ειχα, εξαφανιστηκαν με τη θεραπεια της ψυχης, την απαλλαγη της απο το αγχος και την καταθλιψη.

----------


## lupus30

φιλε wintertimes ευχαριστω για την παρηγορια.. το δυσκολο ειναι οτι παρολο που καταλαβαινω οτι ολα εινα απο το αγχος συνεχιζω και ανησυχω για την υγεια μου.. τις τελευταιες 2 εβδομαδες εχω σε 24ωρη βαση εντονο βουητο στα αυτια και πολλες φορες σαν καποια εσωτερικη ασταθεια του κεφαλιου μου και εχω μπει παλι σε ανησυχιες να ξεκινησω γιατρους κλπ. γιατι το μυαλο δεν μπορει να ξεκολλησει και να μην δωσει σημασια σε ολα αυτα μεχρι να περασουν? και τελικα νομιζω οτι ανησυχοντας απλα διαιωνιζω το αγχος και βγαζω ολο και περισσοτερα σωματικα συμπτωματα.. η ψυχιατρος παντως δεν μου εχει επιβαλλει φαρμακα προς το παρον, θα περασει μονο του και με τον χρονο? πολλες ανησυχιες ρε γαμωτο και δυστυχως 24 ωρες το 24ωρο... κουραγιο μας και ας βοηθησει καποιος που το ξεπερασε οτι ετσι ειναι....

----------


## Wintertimes

Τις τελευταιες βδομαδες εκοψα τα φαρμακα και το στομαχι μ εχει ταραξει. Σημερα ξαναζησα τον παλιο καιρο και τα κωλοπαιξα. Δεν ξερω πως φευγουν κι αυτη τη στιγμη ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ. Οταν επανελθω και μπορω να λειτουργησω θα ξαναγραψω. :(

----------


## demetrios38

Winter τι φάμακα έπαιρνες και τα έκοψες? Μηπως αυτά είναι στερητικά?

----------


## Wintertimes

Seroxat.
οσο τα επαιρνα δεν ειχα τπτ!
Τα κοβω σιγα σιγα και σιγα σιγα ξαναεμφανιζονται οι φοβιες.
Αυτο που επαθα προχθες ηταν ξαφνικο, αποτομο και εντονο. Ευτυχως δεν εμεινε, επανηλθα.

----------


## αννυ

lupusss χρονια σου πολλα για χτες..και πανω απο ολα χρονια ωραια χωρις φοβιες,χρονια ηρεμα!!καλα εισαι?

----------


## lupus30

το παλευω αννυ μου.. σε ευχαριστω για τις ευχες, απαντησω στο δικο σου το \"αισιοδοξο\" πια post:)

----------


## lupus30

το παλευω αννυ μου.. σε ευχαριστω για τις ευχες, απαντησα στο δικο σου το \"αισιοδοξο\" πια post:)

----------


## lupus30

γεια σας παιδια και χρονια πολλα! θα θελα μια βοηθεια σχετικα με την υπαρξη ομοιοπαθητικου ή και καποιας αλλης εναλλακτικης μορφης θεραπειας εδω στο νησι της Κερκυρας και γενικα αν υπαρχουν αλλα μελη απο το νησι με παρομοια προβληματα που θα ηθελαν και θα ενιωθαν την αναγκη να τα πουμε απο κοντα.. κανω ψυχοθεραπεια (5 μεχρι τωρα) αλλα θελω να αποφυγω τα φαρμακα γιαυτο και θα προτιμουσα λυση μεσα απο ομοιοπαθητικα φαρμακα και απο καποιον ειδικο εδω αν υπαρχει, δοκιμασμενο και με υπευθυνοτητα.. ευχαριστω και να στε ολοι μα ολοι πραγματικα καλα....

----------


## lupus30

..και θα θελα μεσα απο αυτη τη στηλη να εμπλουτισουμε λιγακι προς ανακουφιση ολων τα περι ψυχοσωματικων που εχω γραψει και στην αρχη.. και το λεω αυτο γιατι ειναι σημαντικο για πολλους απο εμας που πασχουν εντονα απο αυτα και εχοντας κανει καποιες απαραιτητες εξετασεις, να γνωριζουν οτι τυχον καινουργια σωματικα δεν σημαινουν κατι και ειναι και αυτα συνεπεια του αγχους.. παλευω καθημερινα με πολλα απο αυτα αλλα ειναι τοσο εντονα και καθημερινα που οσο και αν πιστευω πραγματικα μεσα μου οτι ειναι απο το αγχος, ασυνειδητα δεν παυω να ανησυχω οτι δεν ειναι, γιαυτο και θελω να τα καταγραψω...: συνεχομενο για αρκετο καιρο και εντονο βουητο στα αυτια με διαβαθμισεις, ζαλαδες και αισθημα ασταθειας εσωτερικου και εξωτερικου κεφαλιου, μικρο θολωμα στα ματια ιδιαιτερα στα μακρυνα, αισθημα δυνατου παλμου καρδιας σε ολο το σωμα(ιδιαιτερα στο κρεβατι), πονοι στους μυες του αυχενα αλλα και το χεριων(τενοντες), πιεση στα πλευρα και πρηξιμο στο στομαχι, διασπαρτοι και παροδικοι πονοι παντου, μουδιασματα, ευαισθησια σε ουλα και δοντια.. ειναι πολλα και συνεχως με βαζουν στη διαδικασια να μην φαινονται φυσιολογικα και οτι προερχονται απο το αγχος, και να ανησυχω συνεχως για σοβαρες ασθενειες.. καλα που τον τελευταιο καιρο κατεβαινοντας στην πολη και περπατωντας στους δρομους εχω τασεις λιποθυμιας με αποτελεσμα περισσοτερο φοβο και ανησυχια.. δεν ημουν ποτε υποχονδριος αλλα ουτε και αγοραφοβικος και δεν θελω να καταληξω.. το παλευω, δεν εγκαταλειπω, δεν κλεινομαι μεσα αλλα εχω κουραστει με αυτη την καθημερινοτητα και φοβαμαι μην δεν καταφερω ποτε να πεισω τον εαυτο μου οτι ολα αυτα πραγματικα προερχονται απο το αγχος.. θα θελα και τη δικη σας γνωμη και κατα ποσο καποιοι απο εσας εχετε παρομοια αλλα και αλλα συμπτωματα και ειστε πεπεισμενοι οτι ειναι απο το αγχος αλλα και πως τα ξεπερασατε.. αν σας κουρασα, λυπαμαι, αν καποιοι με παρομοια συμπτωματα και ανησυχιες ανακουφιστηκατε, χαιρομαι.. περιμενω τις δικες σας σωματικες επιπτωσεις, τονιζω οτι δεν εγκαταλειπω με τιποτα, απλα ψαχνω και εγω να ανακουφισω τις δικες μου ανησυχιες περι ψυχοσωματικων που θρεφουν συνεχως την αγχωδη διαταραχη μου και ευχομαι μεσα απο την καρδια μου σε ολους μας γαληνιες γιορτες......

----------


## αννυ

μπραβο σου που δειχνεις τετοια δυναμη.πολυ σε χαιρομαι.μην εγκαταλειψεις και θα δεισ οτι ολα θα πανε καλα.στο ευχομαι μεσα απο την καρδια μου.καλες και ηρεμες γιορτες..

----------


## Νικολέτα

Καλημέρα σε όλους.

lupus κατ\'αρχάς δε μας κουράζεις καθόλου και μην το σκέφτεσαι αυτό. Πολλά από τα συμπτώματα που περιγράφεις (μουδιάσματα, πόνους στον αυχένα, πονοκέφαλο, πονάκια στην περιοχή της καρδιάς και της πλάτης, τάσεις λιποθυμίας, δύσπνοια)τα ένιωθα κι εγώ αρκετές φορές και ήταν αυτά που με έβαλαν στη διαδικασία να κάνω γενικές εξετάσεις, ηπέρηχο καρδιάς κ.α. με σκοπό να δω τι έχω. Ήμουν σίγουρη, βλέπεις, ότι δεν είμαι καλά.Έβγαινα έξω ή πήγαινα κάπου με πολύ κόσμο και φοβόμουν ότι θα πάθω κάτι κακό.Όλα αυτά φυσικά πριν διαπιστώσω ότι είχα ήπια κατάθλιψη και πάρω φαρμακευτική αγωγη. Ο ψυχίατρος που επισκέφθηκα με ρώτησε αν είχα τέτοια συμπτώματα, πριν προλάβω να του πω εγώ κάτι. Ήταν μεγάλη η έκπληξή μου όταν μου είπε ότι όλα αυτά είναι \"φυσιολογικά επακόλουθα\" της κατάθλιψης. Τώρα αισθάνομαι καλύτερα και προσπαθώ όταν έχω κάποιο ή κάποια από αυτά τα συμπτώματα να μην τρομοκρατούμαι και να λέω στον εαυτό μου ότι είμαι καλά και ότι όλα αυτά είναι στο μυαλό μου. Πιστεύω ότι τα καταφέρνω ως ένα βαθμό. Μέχρι που κανόνισα να πάω τριήμερο τα Χριστούγεννα για να εμπεδώσω ότι δεν παθαίνω τίποτα!! Θα δείξει στην επιστροφή!! Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να εμψυχώνουμε τον εαυτό μας όταν παθαίνουμε τέτοια πράγματα. Να τον καθησυχάζουμε ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά! Εύχομαι να είμαστε όλοι καλά και να βελτιωνόμαστε μέρα με τη μέρα!!
Νικολέτα

----------


## αννυ

kala na peraseis nikoletaki to trihmero.mh fovasai tipota.kai egw otan phga ekdromh prin paw evlepa ta vradia efialtes kai eidika pin to taksidi eixa agxwthei upervolka kai hthela na kanw emeto.telika den epatha tipota kai den mporousa na to pistepsw kiols.kai twra pou gurisa niwthw allos antrwpos.den fovamai tipota,an kai panta fovamai mhn epistrepsoun ola fta.loipon,kala na peraseis kai perimenoume nea sou otan guriseis.
filakia.

----------


## Νικολέτα

Άννυ μου είσαι πολύ γλυκιά.Σ\'εαυχαριστώ πολύ για όλα και σου εύχομαι να είσαι πάντα καλά και να μην φοβάσαι τίποτα!! Να περάσεις καλά!!!
Νικολέτα

----------


## angelinadance

αγαπητε lupus 30
τα ιδια ακριβως συμπτωματα μην σου πω και αλλα πολλα εχω κι εγω τα τελευταια 10 χρονια!!
με εχει βοηθησει λιγο η ομοιοπαθητικη και πολυ η ψυχοθεραπεια
ακομη υποφερω κυριως απο ζαλαδες αλλα το παλευω
το κακο ειναι οτι με πιανουν οταν βρισκομαι με κοσμο

----------


## angelinadance

υπαρχει κανεις που να υποφερει απο κρισεις πανικου, ζαλαδες, δυσπνοιες, ταχυκαρδιες και γενικα φοβο για ολα??

το πιεσομετρο το κουβαλαω παντα και παντου μαζι μου γιατι ολο νομιζω οτι θα λιποθυμησω.. μετραω την πιεση μου 5 φορες τη μερα, κρυφα απο τους δικους μου στο αυτοκινητο, σε τουαλετες καφε, στο γραφειο στην τουαλετα, μου εχει γινει εμμονη ιδεα η πιεση.
τρωω αλατι με τις χουφτες καποιες φορες
ζαλιζομαι και τρωω συνεχως
σε ενα χρονο εχω παρει 6 κιλα

υπαρχει σωτηρια??

καποιος ομοιοπαθης να συζηταω υπαρχει??

----------


## angelinadance

Νικολετα και Αννυ
γεια σας, 

ειμαι η Αγγελινα και βλεπω απο τα μηνυματα σας, οτι εχουμε πολλα κοινα
ειναι πρωτη φορα που επικοινωνω και θα ηθελα να μιλαμε 
εχω κι εγω πολλα ψυχοσωματικα και τρεχω καθε βδομαδα στους γιατρους

πονους στον αυχενα, μουδιασμα στον αριστερο ωμο, δυσπνοιες, ζαλαδες, τασεις για λιποθυμια, ταχυκαρδιες, ιλλιγγους, κ.α.

εχω κανονισει να φυγω το 3 ημερο των Χριστουγεννων και πολυ φοβαμαι
αγορασα ενα σωρο φαρμακα μην παθω κατι
και το πιεσομετρο παντα στην τσαντα μου.

βοηθεια!!!

----------


## angelinadance

αγαπητη secret

εχω ακριβως τα ιδια συμπτωματα
μονιμως νομιζω οτι θα λιποθυμησω
φευγω απο καφετεριες, εστιατορια, φιλους, καταστηματα γιατι νιωθω εντονη ζαλη και ασταθεια
και οταν κανω μπανιο, οταν ειμαι στη θαλασσα
οταν κοιμαμαι ζαλιζομαι, ακομα και στην καρεκλα του οδοντιατρου οταν ξαπλωνω ζαλιζομαι

παθαινω και κρισεις πανικου
ειναι ψυχοσωματικα ολα αυτα ομως και ολοι οι γιατροι και η ψυχολογος μου μου λενε οτι το σωμα δεν κινδυνευει απο τιποτα απ ολα αυτα

κανεις ψυχοθεραπεια?

----------


## Νικολέτα

Ακολουθείς κάποια θεραπεία. Σου σύστησαν φάρμακα; Δεν βλέπεις κανένα ώφελος;

----------


## angelinadance

κανω ψυχοθεραπεια 4 χρονια και ομοιοπαθητικη
υπαρχει σχετικη βελτιωση τα συμπτωματα ομως εξακολουθουν
το καλοκαιρι πηγα πρωτη φορα μετα απο 10 χρονια που εχω τα συμπτωματα σε ψυχιατρο ο οποιος μου εγραψε ladoze.
και η ψυχολογος μου και ο ομοιοπαθητικος μου μου ειπαν οτι μπορω να το ξεπερασω μονη μου και να μην μπω στην διαδικασια των ψυχοφαρμακων
φοβαμαι και τις παρενεργειες τους...

----------


## angelinadance

ψαχνω επειγοντως να βρω καποιον που να εχει περασει κρισεις πανικου, αγοραφοβια, ψυχοσωματικες ζαλαδες, δυσπνοιες, ταχυκαρδιες, πονο στον αυχενα, ιλλιγγους...

θα τρελαθω!
νομιζω οτι ειμαι μονη μου σ\'αυτον τον αγωνα επιβιωσης απο τις φοβιες...

θελω να μιλησω με καποιον που περναει το ιδιο και καταλαβαινει..
πιστευω οτι ειμαι αρρωστη.. πολυ αρρωστη...
δεν θελω να παρω ψυχοφαρμακα :(

----------


## angelinadance

ψαχνω επειγοντως να βρω καποιον που να εχει περασει κρισεις πανικου, αγοραφοβια, ψυχοσωματικες ζαλαδες, δυσπνοιες, ταχυκαρδιες, πονο στον αυχενα, ιλλιγγους...

θα τρελαθω!
νομιζω οτι ειμαι μονη μου σ\'αυτον τον αγωνα επιβιωσης απο τις φοβιες...

θελω να μιλησω με καποιον που περναει το ιδιο και καταλαβαινει..
πιστευω οτι ειμαι αρρωστη.. πολυ αρρωστη...
δεν θελω να παρω ψυχοφαρμακα :(

----------


## lupus30

καταρχην νικολλετα μου σε ευχαριστω, συμφωνω και επαυξανω και σου ευχομαι και εγω να περασεις καλα, εισαι σε καλο δρομο και θα το διαπιστωσεις και η ιδια..
αγγελινα τωρα, γιατι γλυκεια μου τοσο πανικος? και τι ερωτηση το αν εισαι μονη σε ολα αυτα? για συνειδητοποιησε ποσοι εδω μεσα συμπασχουμε και περναμε τα ιδια με σενα.. για συνειδητοποιησε ποσοι απο ολους εμας ειναι καλυτερα ή εχουν γιατρευτει πληρως.. τι σου διδασκει αυτο? δεν εχεις τιποτα οργανικο, ψυχικο ισως, το παλευεις ομως και σταδιακα αν και μονο αν το πιστεψεις θα γιατρευτεις πληρως και καποιες φορες και χωρις φαρμακα, ειναι οοοολα στο μυαλο μας.. και εγω τα ιδια περναω, δεν εγκαταλειπω, με κουραζουν αλλα τα αφηνω να κανουν τη δουλεια τους και εγω τη δικη και ξερω οτι σταδιακα θα υποχωρησουν, ειναι αποδεδειγμενο, αναζητησε αναλογα ποστ απο αλλους και μην πανικοβαλλεσαι.. και για το μονο που ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα σε κανει καλυτερα ειναι να παψεις να κουβαλας το πιεσομετρο, αυτο ειναι που θρεφει το φοβο σου... 10 χρονια δεν επαθες τιποτα, δεν θα παθεις τωρα, καλωσορισε τα συμπτωματα οσο τρελο και ακουγεται και θα σε αφησουν ησυχη πολυ συντομα, στο υποσχομαι... κανε την υπερβαση, δυναμη εχεις πολυ περισσοτερη απο οτι φανταζεσαι αφου αντεχεις τοση πιεση για τοσο καιρο... και να ξερεις οτι αν ειναι γραφτο να παθεις κατι, το πιεσομετρο δεν θα σε προειδοποιησει ουτε θα σε σωσει, μονο χειροτερα σε κανει γιατι θρεφει τις αγχωδεις σκεψεις σου... εγω θα προτεινα να ξεκινησεις τη πορεια προς την νικη φευγοντας και αφηνοντας στο σπιτι σου το πιεσομετρο, θα ειναι ενα μεγαλο βημα να συνειδητοποιησεις επιτελους καποια πραγματα που δεν θες να πιστεψεις, καντο ομως και δεν θα χασεις! και εδω θα ειμαστε ολοι για να βοηθαμε ο ενας τον αλλο, δεν εισαι η μονη, δεν εισαι σωματικα αρρωστη και ξεπερνιεται, μακαρι να ημουν κοντα σου να εβλεπες το βλεμμα μου αυτη τη στιγμη για να πιστεις πραγματικα.. να περασεις καλα, καλες γιορτες και κανε τωρα την αρχη που ακομα μπορεις και το ξερεις......

----------


## angelinadance

σ ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια
ειναι πολυ παρηγορο να ξερω πως υπαρχουν κι αλλοι που ξερουν τι σημαινει ψυχοσωματικο συμπτωμα και ποσο βασανιστικο ειναι

νιωθω οτι εχω κουραστει τοσα χρονια πια
για το πιεσομετρο εχεις δικιο παντως. αλλα ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να παω οπουδηποτε χωρις αυτο. νιωθω οτι σε μια κριση ζαλης, αν δω την πιεση μου κατω του 10,5, πινω αμεσως αλατονερο για να μη λιποθυμησω.
ακουγεται τρελο ομως αν ζαλιζομαι και δεν εχω το πιεσομετρο μαζι μου, και δεν ξερω την πιεση μου εκεινη την ωρα κυριολεκτικα τρελενομαι
και τωρα που θα φυγω για Χριστουγεννα με παρεα, να δω τι δικαιολογιες θα βρισκω για να μενω μονη να παιρνω την πιεση μου.
ειναι και η φοβερη αγοραφοβια.
και η βουλιμια.λογω των ζαλαδων τρωω συνεχως για να μη λιποθυμησω. εχω παρει 6 κιλα σε λιγους μηνες.τρωω συνεχως ειδικα πριν βγω απ το σπιτι.

ποσο χρονων εισαι lupus?
τι σε βασανιζει ακριβως?
φαινεσαι πολυ ευαισθητος

σ ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον σου

----------


## αννυ

angelinadance egw sou proteinw na to stamathseis twra afto pou kaneis.ennow to na trws sunexeia kai na pairneis thn piesh sou.mhn to kaneis 1,2,3 fores kai meta tha deis oti den tha exeis anagh na to kaneis.k egw ena diasthma nomiza oti an faw den tha me ponaei to stomaxi meta.etsi opou phgaina epairna mazi mou kai kati pou trwgete sthn tsanta.kapoia stigmh vrethika apo to prwi mexri 7 to apogevm na mh exw faei tipota kai se plhroforw oti den epatha tipota parapanw apo to na peinaw.epishs opote den aithanomouna kala eixa panta kati na kanw aera sto proswpo mou.eixa spasei se olous ta nevra alla ti na tous ekshghsw?kata diasthmata thelw na sou pw eixa kai egw diafora pou eniwtha oti prepei na ta kanw alliws tha pathw krish panikou h otidipote..ta stamathsa apo monh mou ola kai eimai akoma kalitera kai apo prin.me to faghto pou les dikomase prwta mia fora pou tha katseis spiti na mh fas gia polles wres.mporei na niwseis mia adinamia(opws kathe antrwpos pou den tha faei gia wres) h na nomizeis pws niwtheis etsi alla tha deis oti den prokeitai na lipothimiseis.kai phgaine me thn parea sou xwris to piesometro.tha to skeftese sthn arxh alla meta tha to ksexaseis.ola tha pane kala
na peraseis teleia kai perimenoume nea sou.
filia

----------


## αννυ

sorry για τα greeklish.Πανω στην φορα μου ξεχναω να τα αλλαζω.θα προσπαθησω να μην ξαναγινει.

----------


## angelinadance

ΑΝΝΥ ΜΟΥ,

ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΩΣ ΝΑ Σ\'ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΗΣΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΜΠΑΡΑΣΤΑΣΗ..

ΥΠΟΣΧΟΜΑΙ ΤΟ 3ΗΜΕΡΟ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΚΙ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ ΜΟΝΗ, ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΩ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΑΡΩ ΤΗΝ ΠΙΕΣΗ ΜΟΥ...

ΤΟ ΠΙΕΣΟΜΕΤΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΑΡΧΗ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΩ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΜΑΖΙ, ΕΤΣΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ.

ΤΟ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΚΙ ΑΓΧΩΝΟΜΑΙ ΗΔΗ..

ΑΝ ΖΑΛΙΖΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ Η ΠΙΕΣΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΗ, ΗΡΕΜΩ..
ΜΟΝΟ ΕΤΣΙ ΗΡΕΜΩ... ΑΛΛΙΩΣ ΑΡΧΙΖΩ ΤΟ ΦΑΙ, ΤΟ ΑΛΑΤΙ, ΤΟ ΝΕΡΟ... ΚΑΙ ΠΑΧΑΙΝΩ.....

ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΚΟΥΒΑΛΑΩ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΟΥ ΦΑΓΗΤΟ
ΚΑΙ ΠΡΙΝ ΜΠΩ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΜΑΓΑΖΙ, ΤΡΩΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΕΨΩ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΛΙΠΟΘΥΜΗΣΩ..
ΠΟΣΟ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΑΡΑΓΕ ΝΑ ΠΕΣΕΙ Η ΠΙΕΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΛΙΠΟΘΥΜΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ??
ΚΑΤΩ ΑΠΟ 8 ΜΑΛΛΟΝ Ε??

ΠΩΣ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΕΣ ΕΣΥ??
ΜΕ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ Η ΜΟΝΗ ΣΟΥ??

----------


## lupus30

γεια σου αντζελινα μου, ελπιζω να σε βρισκω καλυτερα.. ειμαι 31, το προβλημα μου ειναι τα ψυχοσωματικα και μερικη αγοραφοβια αλλα τα παλευω πολυ και οταν τα παλευω φευγουν, θελει δυναμη.. και εσυ την εχεις γιαυτο κανε την αρχη με το πιεσομετρο, ζητα απο τον ανδρα σου να σε βοηθησει σε αυτο, στηριξου στην αγαπη και κατανοηση του και ξεχνα την ανασφαλεια και την επιδεινωση που σου επιφερει το πιεσομετρο.. 
χαρα μου δεν ηξερα οτι και εσυ χρησιμοποιεις πιεσομετρο.. βρε παιδια μην κανουμε τη ζωη μας πιο δυσκολη, αυτο δεν ειναι ανακουφιση αλλα επαναπαυση και δεν προχωρατε.. αφηστε το πιεσομετρο, δεν σας εσωσε καμια φορα μεχρι τωρα, αυτο ειναι που σας κραταει πισω, απαλλαγειτε οριστικα! διαβαστε και ενα ποστ σχετικα με μια κοπελα που ηταν κολλημενη με το θερμομετρο και ξεπερασε τα παντα μονο οταν σταματησε να το χρησιμοποιει.. ενας ειναι ο δρομος σε αυτη την περιπτωση, ακολουθηστε τη...
αννυ φιλια και σε σενα και φιλια σε ολους... καλες γιορτες!

----------


## angelinadance

lupus,

σ\'ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια

φευγουμε στις 17:00 για Εδεσσα και εχω ηδη αγχος. .
αλλα δεν θα το αφησω να μου χαλασει τα Χριστουγεννα...

θα προσπαθησω τουλαχιστον

η κερκυρα ειναι το πιο αγαπημενο μου νησι, ημουν εκει το καλοκαιρι.. εισαι τυχερος που μενεις εκει..

καλες γιορτες και καλη δυναμη σε ολους

και ας προσπαθησουμε να πεταξουμε μακρια τις εξαρτησεις που μας κρατανε αλυσοδεμενους στα συμπτωματα...

ΧΧΧ

----------


## lupus30

καλο ταξιδι και καλα θα περασεις, να σαι σιγουρη.... κανε πραξη την υπογραφη σου στο μηνυμα και δε θα χασεις.. περιμενουμε νεα:)

----------


## angelinadance

> _Originally posted by lupus30_
> καλο ταξιδι και καλα θα περασεις, να σαι σιγουρη.... κανε πραξη την υπογραφη σου στο μηνυμα και δε θα χασεις.. περιμενουμε νεα:)


γεια σας!!

χρονια πολλα σε ολους
τελικα οι διακοπες των Χριστουγεννων ηταν πολυ ομορφες
καταφερα μεσα σε 5 μερες να παρω την πιεση μου μονο 4 φορες (αντι 25 που συνηθως την μετραω στην Αθηνα).
Δεν ηταν ευκολο, πολλες φορες με επιανε εντονη ζαλη, αλλα δεν εδινα σημασια και δεν θα το πιστεψετε, αλλα μου περνουσε.
ξεχνιομουν με κατι αλλο, και εφευγε

ηταν μια αρχη...
στην Αθηνα με το που γυρισα δυστηχως δεν αντισταθηκα στο πιεσομετρο ομως..
που θα παει, θα το ξεπερασω κι αυτο...


ελπιζω να ειστε ολοι καλα

----------


## pakor

παιδια γεια σας.εδω και 1,5 χρονο ειχα μια λυποθιμικη ταση ξαφνικα στο δρομο,γεματος φοβο εισηχθηκα στη καρδιολογικη κλινικη της πολης μου(ο γαμπρος μου ηταν διευθυντης) εκανα τα παντα μεχρι holter 24ωρου για αρρυθμιες και ταβρηκαν ολα ενταξει.μετα πηγα σε παθολογο εκανα αλλες εξετασεις ακομη και για θυροειδη κ.λ.π. και ηταν ολα καλα.στο τελος πηγα σε ψυχιατρο οπου μου διεγνωσε καταθλιψη και αγχωδη διαταραχη.τα συμπτωματα που ειχα ηταν διαρκως ζαλαδες ασταθεια αδυναμια στα κατω ακρα ταχυπαλμιες κ.λ.π.Πηρα efexor kai xanax για ενα χρονο και ειχα μεγαλη βελτιωση,οταν ομως τα εκοψα μετα ενα χρονο επανηλθαν λιγες ζαλαδες και ασταθεια. πηγα στον ψυχιατρο μου οπου μου ειπε να ξαναπαρω για ενα μηνα τα φαρμακα. οταν τα σταματησα χειροτερεψα πολυ ειχα μεχρι συχνουρια(συμειοτεον περασα εκεινο το διαστημα μια μεγαλη στενοχωρια).επισκεπτοντας συχνα το γιατρο μου μου καρφωθηκε η ιδεα οτι εχω σκληρυνση κατα πλακας(ψαχνοντας στο internet ειδα οτι εχει τετοια συμπτωματα.)το ειπα στο γιατρο μου και γελαγε με εμενα.τελος παντων εκανα μια αξονικη που ηταν καθαρη.προσφατα επαθα και γυροειδη αλωπεκια γενιων(κανω ηδει θεραπεια).κοντευω να σαλταρω απο το stress δεν θελω να ξαναπαρω φαρμακα αλλα δεν μπορω με αυτη τη κατασταση να ζω τη καθημερινοτητα μου.οταν βγω εξω εχω μια τρομερη ασταθεια λες και δεν με κραταν τα ποδια μου.εχω σταματησει τη γυμναστικη(εκανα πολλα χρονια) δεν μπορω να λειτουργισω με τιποτα και συναμα δεν ξερω τι να κανω,νομιζω συνεχεια οτι εχω καποια σοβαρη ασθενεια.Θαθελα τη βοηθεια σας δεν ξερω τι αλλο να κανω ειμαι 40 ετων και νιωθω πολλη πεσμενος. σκεφτομαι να κανω ψυχοθεραπεια η θα δωσω τσαμπα λεφτα,θαθελα τη βοηθεια σας γιατι νομιζω οτι καθε μερα μου βγαινει και ενα κακο καινουργιο συμπτωμα.

----------


## Desperado_

Παιδια καλημερα σας και καλες γιορτες.Ειμαι 22 χρονων και εδω και 6 μηνες υποφερω απο αγχωδεις διαταραχες με κρισεις πανικου.Ειχα αντιμετωπισει μια παρομοια κατασταση πριν 8 χρονια οταν εχασα τον πατερα μου απο καρδιακο επεισοδιο.Εχω τα περισσοτερα συμπτωματα απο οσα εχετε αναφερει οπως ταχυκαρδιες(πολλες φορες με μεγαλη διαρκεια), δυσπνοιες,τρεμουλο στο σωμα μου και διαχυτους πονους.Καποιες ιατρικες εξετασεις που εχω κανει κατα καιπους ηταν οκ.Σε αυτο το χρονικο διαστημα εχω υποστει 7 πολυ εντονα επεισοδια πανικου.Καθημερινα εχω μια εντονη ανησυχια κατι σαν αγχος αναμονης μεχρι το επομενο επεισοδιο ενω καθε τρεις και λιγο ελεγχω τους παλμους μου.Ε μολις ειναι λιγο αυξημενοι φανταζεστε τι ακολουθει...Ο κυριος φοβος μου ειναι μηπως αντιμετωπιζω καποιο καρδιακο προβλημα και αυτος ο φοβος με εχει εγκλωβισει στο σπιτι μου εδω και 4 μηνες.Δεν βγαινω σχεδον καθολου εξω και φοβαμαι να απομακρυνθω σε αποσταση μεγαλυτερη απο περιπου 2 χλμ απο την \"πηγη ασφαλειας μου\",φοβαμαι να ανεβω σκαλες και ανηφορες διοτι μου ανεβαζουν τους παλμους αρκετα (πραγμα φυσιολογικο το ξερω) με αποτελεσμα ολους αυτους τους μηνες να εχω βγει με φιλους 3 φορες ολες κι ολες για 2 ωρες την καθε φορα...Σπουδαζω στην Αθηνα ενω οι δικοι μου μενουν σε νησι και αυτο το εξαμηνο εχω παρατησει την σχολη μου δε μπορω να παω στον τοπο μου που ειναι ολοι μου οι φιλοι λογω εορτων γιατι φοβαμαι να ταξιδεψω με οποιοδηποτε μεσο(ακομα και σε ταξι φοβαμαι να μπω) με αποτελεσμα να ειμαι μονος μου στην Αθηνα μαζι με την μητερα μου (παλι καλα). Νιωθω ανικανος να κανω το οτιδηποτε συν του οτι εχω αναστατωσει ολα τα ατομα που γνωριζουν το προβλημα μου. Κι ολα αυτα συμβαινουν σε ενα ατομο που καθοταν το πολυ 10 ωρες μεσα στο σπιτι του μεχρι να ξεκινησει αυτο το μαρτυριο που με εχει κουρελιασει ψυχικα και σωματικα. Ολες μου οι μερες ειναι οι ιδιες:αγχος ολη μερα,ψαξιμο στο ιντερνετ για διαφορες ασθενειες και συμπτωματα,παρανοια δηλαδη ενω ολοι οι αλλοι βγαινουν,διασκεδαζουν,ερωτ ευονται...ποσο μου λειπουν ολα αυτα ομως ο φοβος μου ειναι τοσο δυνατος που υπερνικαει καθε μου επιθυμια.Σας καταλαβαινω ολους απολυτα για οσα εχετε γραψει, ομως πως γινεται να ξυπνησεις απο αυτο τον εφιαλτη? καλες γιορτες και καλη δυναμη σε ολους

----------


## lupus30

φιλοι pakor και desperado, ποσο μου θυμιζετε εμενα στα πρωτα σταδια.. πραγματικα πιστευεις οτι δεν θα ξεφυγεις ποτε απο αυτη την κατασταση... σας υποσχομαι ομως οτι λιγο να το παλεψετε ο εγκεφαλος σας αυτοματως, σταδιακα και υποσυνειδητα θα αρχισει να δημιουργει αμυνες που θα σας βγαλουν απο αυτο το λουκι, τωρα δεν μπορειτε να το συνειδητοποιησετε οπως και εγω τοτε, αλλα τωρα ειμαι λιγο καλυτερα και αυτος ο δρομος μονο σε καλο θα καταληξει.. αποδεδειγμενα θα βγειτε πιο δυνατοι, θελει απλα υπομονη, πεισμα και να μην εγκαταλειψετε και θα δειτε αποτελεσμα.. ολα μα ολα που εχετε ειναι απολυτως \"φυσιολογικα\" αγχωδη χαρακτηριστικα και τιποτα παθολογικο.. μιληστε και εδω με αλλους, διαβαστε τις περιπτωσεις τους και θα παρετε δυναμη.. μια ψυχιατρικη-ψυχολογικη βοηθεια ειναι απαραιτητη και να μην τη φοβηθειτε γιατι θα σας απαλλαξει δια παντως απο ολα αυτα, γιαυτο ψαξτε το τωρα που ειναι στη αρχη και μην ανησυχειτε, ολα εχουν το λογο τους και πιστευω σε εμας ειναι απαραιτητα για να ειμαστε δυνατοτεροι στο μελλον και σε περιπτωσεις που πριν ισως αν δεν περνουσαμε ολα αυτα δεν θα μπορουσαμε να αντιμετωπισουμε.. οτι χρειαστειτε, ειμαστε τοσοι εδω, μια οικογενεια σπανια:)
angelinadance, χαρηκα που τα καταφερες στις διακοπες και καταλαβες και εσυ τι ειναι αυτο που παρατεινει το αγχος σου.. οποτε το επομενο βημα ειναι να το περιορισεις και στη αθηνα και θα δεις πραγματικα διαφορα, τωρα το ξερεις....
καλη χρονια σε ολους και πραγματικη γαληνη ψυχικη και σωματικη για το 2007!!!!!

----------


## pakor

Φιλοι μου πιστευω οτι η δυναμη του ανθρωπου ειναι τοσο μεγαλη ωστε καποια δεδομενη στιγμη, να ξεπερνα ολα τα εμποδια στη ζωη του.Επειδη ξερω οτι το δικο μου προβλημα το δημιουργησαν ατομα του περιβαλοντος μου που μου μετεδιδαν ΑΡΝΗΤΙΚΗ ενεργεια μεσα κυριως απο την εργασια μου και την καθημερινοτητα μου,και ολα αυτα γιατι εκανα δυστυχως συμβιβασμους που δεν επρεπε να κανω.Επι 22 χρονια συμβιβαστηκα να δουλευω με ατομα(μεσω ιδιοκτητης εταιρειας-συναιτερικα) που μονο καταστροφη μου προσεφεραν σε μενα και την οικογενεια μου.Τωρα δημιουργω πλεον δυο δικα μου καταστηματα και θαθελα να βρω τη δυναμη, που θα τη βρω, ωστε ολο το κακο παρελθον να το αφησω πισω.Σας ευχομαι το 2007 να αφησει πισω ολα τα αρνητικα που μας κατεβαλαν,και να μας χαρισει ψυχικη ισοροπια και γαληνη και πανω απο ολα συναναστροφη με ατομα που μονο ΘΕΤΙΚΗ ενεργεια μας μεταδιδουν.ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ........

----------


## angelinadance

ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ
ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΤΟ 2006 ΝΑ ΗΤΑΝ Η ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΤΑΛΑΙΠΩΡΙΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ

ΑΓΑΠΗΤΕ ΡΑΚΟR,

ΜΗ ΦΟΒΑΣΑΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ
ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΕΧΩ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΧΑ ΜΠΕΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΡΔΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΗ ΚΛΙΝΙΚΗ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ

ΑΣΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ
ΞΕΚΙΝΑ ΟΜΟΙΟΠΑΘΗΤΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΨΥΧΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΜΕ ΘΥΜΗΘΕΙΣ
ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΑΙΤΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΓΧΟΥΣ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΠΟΛΕΜΑΣ ΑΠΛΑ ΤΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ ΜΕ ΧΑΠΙΑ
ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΚΛΕΙΝΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΚΑΠΑΚΙ ΜΙΑ ΚΑΤΣΑΡΟΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΒΡΑΖΕΙ, ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΧΥΘΕΙ ΤΟ ΝΕΡΟ ΑΠ ΕΞΩ...

ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΣ ΘΕΟΥ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑ ΝΑ ΨΑΧΝΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΔΙΑΔΥΚΤΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΒΛΑΚΕΙΕΣ!!!

ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΣΕ ΜΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΣΧΟΥΜΕ ΑΠΟ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΗ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΚΛΑΣΙΚΕΣ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΙΕΣ.
ΚΑΜΙΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΣΧΕΣΗ

ΔΕΣ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΣΟΥ ΣΑΝ ΜΙΑ ΞΕΧΩΡΙΣΤΗ ΜΟΝΑΔΑ 
ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΣΥΓΚΟΙΝΩΝΟΥΝΤΑ ΔΟΧΕΙΑ ΩΣΤΕ Ο,ΤΙ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΕΝΑΝ ΝΑ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΛΛΟΝ.

ΞΕΚΙΝΑ ΨΥΧΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ ΑΜΕΣΑ.
ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΟΥ ΜΕΝΕΙΣ, ΑΛΛΑ ΕΓΩ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΜΙΑ ΕΚΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΗ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΕΧΕΙ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ
ΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΣΟΥ ΔΙΝΩ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ.


ΑΓΑΠΗΤΕ DESPERADO,

ΤΟΥΣ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥΣ ΣΟΥ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΡΟΚΑΛΕΙΣ ΕΣΥ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕΙΣ.. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΛΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΞΑΝΑΡΘΟΥΝ
ΞΕΧΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΖΗΣΕ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΣΟΥ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΓΥΡΙΖΟΥΝ ΠΙΣΩ
ΕΝΑ ΕΠΕΙΣΟΔΙΟ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΑΣΕ
ΑΝ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΑΤΙΖΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΣΟΥ, Ο ΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΟΣ ΣΟΥ ΘΑ ΣΤΕΙΛΕΙ ΜΗΝ ΣΤΟ ΣΩΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΞΑΝΑΠΑΘΕΙΣ...

ΞΕΚΙΝΑ ΟΜΟΙΟΠΑΘΗΤΙΚΗ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΗΡΕΜΗΣΕΙΣ, ΚΑΙ ΨΥΧΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΝΤΟΠΙΣΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΑΙΤΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΟΣ

ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΞΩ ΚΙΝΔΥΝΕΥΕΙΣ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ ΑΠ ΟΤΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ?
ΙΣΑ ΙΣΑ ΕΞΩ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΘΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΑΙ, ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ ΕΝΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΜΟΝΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ...

ΓΙΑ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΑ ΘΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΟΜΟΙΟΠΑΘΗΤΙΚΗ Η ΨΥΧΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ ΠΕΣ ΜΟΥ


ΦΙΛΙΑ
ΑΓΓΕΛΙΝΑ

----------


## pakor

Αγαπητη angelina σου ευχομαι ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ.Περιμενω τη βοηθεια σου στη διευθηνση [email protected]

----------


## angelinadance

pakor,
σου εστειλα στο προσωπικο σου μηνυμα

----------


## Desperado_

Αγγελινα μου σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την προσοχη σου.Εχω επισκεφτει μια ψυχολογο αλλα το αποτελεσμα ηταν απογοητευτικο διοτι δεν καταφεραν να με αγγιξουν καθολου τα λογια της ηταν σα να μιλαγα με εναν φιλο μου...παντως θα ημουν ανοιχτος στο να παω σε καποιον αλλο ψυχολογο ειδικα αν ειναι αποδεδειγμενα καλος διοτι αυτη η κατασταση εχει πραγματικα παρατραβηξει.Οσον αφορα αυτο που μου με ρωτησες τωρα μεσα στο σπιτι εχω την δυνατοτητα μιας προσωρινης απομονωσης που συνηθως με ηρεμει.Επισης το να δειξω αυτη την \"αδυναμια\" μου μπροστα σε αλλους με κανει να αισθανομαι πολυ ασχημα γι αυτο και το αγχος μου διπλασιαζεται οταν βγαινω.Το mail μου ειναι [email protected] και οποτε μπορεσεις στειλε μου πληροφοριες σχετικα με την ψυχολογο σου.Σε ευχαριστω και παλι και καλη σου χρονια

----------


## angelinadance

desperado,

σου εστειλα μην
επισης μπες στο site www.marivizissi.gr και θα βρεις πληροφοριες για τα ανθοιαματα

----------


## lupus30

γεια σας παιδια και καλη χρονια σε ολους..!
πηγα σημερα σε ωρυλα για τα βουητα στα αυτια αλλα δεν μου εκανε και πολλα γιατι απλα μου ειπε οτι τα αυτια ειναι πεντακαθαρα και αν θελω να κανω μια αξονικη για να δει τον λαβυρινθο.. ειναι δυνατον ολο αυτο το συνεχομενο βουητο για εβδομαδες τωρα να ειναι απο το αγχος ή να ξεκινησω τη διαδικασια της αξονικης που με αγχωνει ηδη? κανεις αλλος με εντονα βουητα τετοιου ειδους που αποδεδειγμενα ηταν απο το αγχος και οχι κατι \"αλλο\" εγκεφαλικο? αχ, παντα υπαρχει κατι τελικα σωματικο που δεν με αφηνει να ησυχασω ενω συνεχιζω να το πολεμω καταμουτρα....

----------


## Dalia

lupus30 να\'ξερες πόσο σε καταλαβαίνω.Κι εγώ εκεί που πάω να ησυχάσω λίγο και να το πάρω απόφαση ότι όλα αυτά τα συμπτώματα που αισθάνομαι είναι ψυχολογικά,από το άγχος και την στεναχώρια,εμφανίζεται κάτι καινούργιο ή μου μπαίνει μια σκέψη για κάτι παθολογικό και άντε πάλι αγχώνομαι και αρχίζω να το σκέφτομαι.Οπότε μετά μου είναι πιο δύσκολο να είμαι ήρεμη και να το αντιμετωπίσω.Είναι πολύ βασανιστικά όλα αυτά.

----------


## secret

:)Καλημερα σε ολους και καλη χρονια! εχω καιρο να γραψω αλλα οχι να διαβασω ολα αυτα που γραφετε...εβγαλα χθες ακτινογραφια σε πλατη και αυχενα γιατι ειχα 2 χρονια τωρα πονο στην πλατη και μουδιασματα ..Η ορθοπαιδικος δεν την ειδε ακομα,αλλα μου ειπε οτι μαλλον δεν θα εχω τιποτα και ειναι ολα απο καθιστικη ζωη και αγχος..τελικα το χαρτι γραφει ευθειασμο αυχενα και σκολιωση μεσοτητας θωρακικης μοιρας σπονδυλικης στηλης..εχει κανεις κατι απο αυτα? μπορει να οφειλεται η ασταθεια που νιωθω ωρες ωρες και η αδυναμια σε αυτα?η πρεπει να το ψαξω και άλλο?

----------


## AGXVMENOS

lupus30 Και εγώ έχω συνεχόμενο βουητό στα αυτιά εδώ και 2,5 χρόνια , και εγώ πήγα σε οριλα αλλά δεν μου βρήκε τίποτα. Προφανώς είναι από το άγχος έτσι μου είπε και ο σάικο δόκτωρ :D:P που πηγαίνω τώρα τελευταία. Αλλά και αξονική είναι και αυτή μία εξέταση που μου έχει κολλήσει και σε εμένα :D:D

secret εγώ πάω τέλη του μηνός για τις ίδιες εξετάσεις,ακτινογραφίες κ.λ.π :(:(

----------


## xristos

;);)geia sas.......tha prakalousa polu opoiosdhpote psixologos i psixiatros estw na me kanei add sto msn tou na ta poume apo kei klutera...paidia xeraitw ti parea kai olouss eimai kainourios filakia

----------


## xristos

LIGA LOGIA KAI KALA EDW PAIDIAA MOU....APLA THELW KAI GW MIA PAREA .....POU NA ANTIMETOPIZEI TO IDIO PROBLEM ME MENA....POU EINAI POLU ILITHIO PROBLEM KAI TO XW BARETHEI....EDW KAI 7-8 MINES
PARATISA KAI TI SXOLI MOU GIAUTO
...KAI OLA DIMIOURGITHIKAN APO TO POTO FANTAZOMAI EPINA POLU ALLA KAI APO TIS DUO ERWTIKES APOGOITEUSEIS.....SUMPERASMA A UTWN....AGXOS...IDRWTAS KLEISIMO SPITI PIO POLLES FORES OTAN DEN EINAI ANAGKI DHLADH MESA...PNIKSIMO STO LAIMO KOMPO KAI STOMAXOPONOS..EKANA ENA SORO EKSETASEIS 3 FORES AIMATOLOGIKES 2 OURWN...PLAKA THORAKOS PROSFATA UPERIXOGRAFIMATA AKTINOGRAFIES DIPLIS SKIAGRAFISIS SE STOMAXI KAI OISOFAGO KARDIOGRAFIMA KAI OLA TA SUNAFI..KAI OLA KATHARA....AUTOI OI PONOI ENOXLOUN OMWS...EIDIKA OTAN TRWW...EINAI KAI TO TSIGARO POU EPIBARINEI ALLA......TO EXW ELATOSEI PARA POLU.....EINAI MPLEKSIMO...OTAN EIMAI ME PAREA BEBAIA EINAI TO KALUTERO...EIMAI KAI LIGO TRELARAS KAI POLU GELIO KATASTASI KAI KSEXNIEMAI PARO OLA AUTA..ALLA SUNEXIZEI NA UPARXEI SE PSIXOLOGO DEN EXW PAEI...THELW KAPOION OMOS APO SAS NA ME KANEI ADD EITE PSIXOLOGOS EITE KAPOIOS POU NA XEI SAME PROBLEM ME MENA STO MSN NA T APOUME..SAS EUXARISTW POU ME AKOUSATE KAI ME DIABASATE ESTW PAIDIA MOU:):):)

----------


## lupus30

καλη χρονια σε ολους..
φιλε χristo μην ανησυχεις, κλασικα συμπτωματα αγχωδους διαταραχης ειναι, ειμαι σιγουρος γιατι και εγω οπως και πολλοι αλλοι τα εχουν περασει.. το κακο ειναι οτι ολα αυτα οσο τα αφηνεις εξελισονται και βγαζουν ολο και καινουργια σωματικα πραγματα, γιαυτο θελει υπομονη, δυναμη και το βασικοτερο να μην εγκαταλειψεις.. η τρελα κανει καλο, κρατα τη.. βγες, μην κλεινεσαι μεσα και μην σταματησεις οτι συνηθιζες πριν, κανε τα παντα και οταν πονας απλα αγνοησε τα.. το ξερω οτι ακουγεται δυσκολο αλλα αυτη ειναι η μονη σιγουρη λυση.. και να μιλας, να μην το κρυβεις.. βρες εναν καλο ψυχιατρο και θα δεις οτι μεσα απο αυτη τη διαδικασια θα βγεις πολυ δυνατοτερος.. και εγω το παλευω πολυ, δεν εγκαταλειπω, κανω ψυχοθεραπεια, ποναω αλλα δεν το βαζω κατω.. καποτε θα υποχωρησει, ο οργανισμος ετσι και αλλιως εχει μπει στην διαδικασια να δημιουργει τις αμυνες του και ολα καλα θα πανε, ειμαι αισιοδοξος και εχω κουραστει πολυ.. εδω μπορεις να παρεις παραδειγμα απο πολλους.. κοιταξε το προφιλ μου, αν θες να επικοινωνησουμε στο hotmail.. να σαι καλα, και υπομονη!
φιλε agxwmene με παρηγορουν λιγο τα λογια σου περι βουητων και αγχους και ελπιζω με το να τα αγνοω σταδιακα να παψουν, δεν θελω να μπω σε αυτη τη φαση στη διαδικασια της αξονικης και νομιζω οτι δεν υπαρχει λογος, αν ηταν κατι αλλο θα ειχε βγει προ πολλου.. καλο κουραγιο και σε σενα και νομιζω οτι οσο λιγοτερο αγχωνομαστε για την υγεια μας τοσο καλυτερη θα ειναι..!

----------


## xristos

se euxaristw lupus gia ta logia sou.....se kana add hotmail.ok. paro ola auta tha dw ti mporw na kanw ...einai stigmes pou lew oti de porei egw o pio trelaras na xw tetoa problems mou akougetai ligo kapws.....alla ti na kaneis....ores orres skeftomai oti kai o upologistis se klinei mesa xaxaxaxax.more einai pollo paragontes stis meres mas....edw kai o ugeihs oteleios ugeiihs me to pc kolaei spiti tou ok?me ti moni diafora oti ama theleisei na bgei eksw to kanei...an kai lene ti 27 ores tin ebdomada ama kathesaimprosta sto pc pathainei diataraxh proswpikothtas....ti na pw les na ftaiei kai auto???tha prospathisw na eikinonisw me kapoion psi mipws bgalw akri....giati tora oti kai an kanw to paleuw arxika alla meta psilopernaei kai ksexniemai....e re katastaseis i zwh eleos...oxi tipota allo me kanei na mi phgainw kai sti sxoli apo apelisia..kai einai kai o stratos sti mesi kai ala (blepe douleia)
ti na pw......thats a ll

----------


## αννυ

αρε χριστο μου θυμιζεις εμενα.και εγω τρελλη και μια ζωη μεσα στο γελιο και στην χαρα.μεχρι που αρχισε και σε μενα ο πονος στο στομαχι και ο κομπος στο λαιμο.αρχισα να κλεινομαι σπιτι,να μην εχω ορεξη για τιποτα να απορω πως συναιβει σε εμενα αυτο που ημουν παντα χαρουμενος ανθρωπος.πως γυρναει ετσι ξαφνικα το μυαλο?εγινε ομως και το αντιμετωπιζουμε.δεν εχω παει σε γιατρο και δεν εχω παρει φαρμακα και ειμαι καλα.εφυγαν οι πονοι και ολα.και βγαινω καθε μερα χωρις αγχος.παντα βεβαια φοβαμαι μην ξαναερθει ολο αυτο στη ζωη μου.ελπιζω να σου περασει συντομα και εσενα.μια ζωη εχουμε ασ μην αγχωνομαστε τοσο.

lupus εσυ πως εισαι?εκανες εξετασεις?εχεις ακομα το βουητο?

τι περναμε πια?μια ζωη ειπαμε να ζησουμε και...

----------


## xristos

asta na pane paidia mou......auto prospathw nakanw kai gw me ti prwti eukairia paw arxika sta eukola(ksana boltes kai oti mporw dhladh) kai epeita tha kanw kai alla pws sxoli kai tetoia.......ola sto programma einai.....to gelio bebaia de stamataei ekei pou prepei.....ti paleuoume prospathoume...

----------


## xristos

paidakia mo ukapoios uparxei pou na mek aei add?den upoferetai kai polu leme:):))baremara atonia kai pniksimo ...asta na paneeeeeeee....ti wra einai kai gw kanw gurobolies sto net...

----------


## lupus30

γεια σου αννυ μου και καλη χρονια..
ειμαι λιγο καλυτερα, πηγα σε ωρυλλα στο νοσοκομειο αλλα με το απλο κοιταγμα που μου εκανε ειπε οτι τα αυτια μου ειναι πεντακαθαρα.. αν θελω μου ειπε να κανω αξονικη που μπορει να κοιταξει τον λαβυρινθο, αλλα εγω στη φαση που ειμαι δεν μπαινω ουτε σε μαγνητικο ουτε σε αξονικο τομογραφο.. πιστευω οτι ειναι απο το αγχος αλλα επειδη ολα αυτα τα τρελα σωματικα συμπτωματα δεν σταματουν και προκυπτουν ολο και καινουργια, εχουμε γινει ολοι λιγο πολυ υποχονδριοι, αλλα το θεωρω φυσιολογικο στην παρουσα φαση.. και θα προσπαθησω να τα αγνοησω και αυτα οσο και αν κρατησουν και νομιζω οτι θα υποχωρησουν.. που θα παει? ποσα αλλα θα βγαλει το σωμα μεσω του αγχους? καποτε θα τελειωσουν και εγω θα εχω νικησει.. απλα, σε αλλους κρατανε πιο λιγο και σε αλλους περισσοτερο, η ψυχοθεραπεια σταδιακα θα με βοηθησει αλλα θελω να ασχοληθω και με το ρεικι, γνωριζει κανεις κατι και κατα ποσο μπορει να βοηθησει? φιλια:)ρε 
ρε xristo, προσπαθησε να κοιμηθεις και λιγο, παρε κανα φυτικο ηρεμιστικο αν δεν μπορεις, η αυπνια μονο καλο δεν θα σου κανει και το ιντερνετ δε θα σε κανει να ξεχαστεις αλλα να παρατυνεις την ολη κατασταση.. κανε οτι εκανες και πριν, θα εκπλαγεις ποσο ευκολο ειναι να το κανεις και ποσο ολα αυτα θα παψουν να σε ενοχλουν.. και αν σου βγει κατι σε σχολη, αστο να κανει τη δουλεια του, χαμογελα οπως μου εχει προτυνει και ενας φιλος και αυτο θα φυγει.. φαντασου οτι εγω πηρα το πτυχιο αγγλικων με αριστα και με κριση πανικου σε ολη τη διαρκεια των εξετασεων!! και ημουν σιγουρος οτι δεν ειχα περασει καν! αυτα τα πραγματα βγαινουν μονο για να μας τρομαζουν, οταν συνειδητοποιησουν οτι δεν μας κανουν τιποτα, εξαφανιζονται.. και αφου κουβαλας και λιγη τρελα οπως λες, εσυ μπορεις πιο ευκολα να τα κοροιδεψεις, δοκιμασε το!

----------


## αννυ

πτυχιο αγγλικών ακουω...συγχαρητηρια!και εγω θα δωσω σε λιγο καιρο.ελπιζω ν μην εχω και εγω κριση πανικου γιατι τουλαχιαστον στο listening δεν θα μπορω να συγκεντρωθω με τιποτα.μπραβο σου που τα καταφερες.τωρα για το βουητο τι να πω?ελπιζω να φυγει συντομα.φανταζομαι θα ειναι πολυ ενοχλητικο.παντως χαιρομαι πολυ που σε ακουω τοσο αισιοδοξο..

----------


## siga_siga

αυτό που έχω κατά καιρούς είναι ακράτεια.
με απασχολεί αρκετά διότι είμαι ενήλικη και βρέχω το κρεββάτι μου. και πρέπει παράλληλα να φοράω σερβιέτες.
ομιλώ με την ψυχίατρο μου, απλά είναι κάτι που δεν μπορώ ακόμη να το ελέγξω.

----------


## lupus30

αννυ μου μην ανησυχεις για το πτυχιο, θα τα καταφερεις μια χαρα οπως και εγω.. και εμενα στο listening με επιασε και δεν ακουγα τιποτα, κι ομως τα καταφερα, λειτουργησε το υποσυνειδητο! αρα μην σε ανησυχει τιποτα και καλη επιτυχια:)
siga_siga με τα λογια σου συνειδητοποιω για ακομα μια φορα οτι το αγχος στον καθενα λειτουργει διαφορετικα και βγαζει διαφορετικα ψυχοσωματικα αλλα πιστευω οτι με την ψυχιατρο και με υπομονη ολα θα γιατρευτουν σταδιακα.. καλη δυναμη και εσενα!
παιδια, συνεχιστε εδω να καταθετετε οοοοολα τα ψυχοσωματικα που βγαινουν, ειναι παρηγορια για πολλους και ανακουφιση προς αποφυγη πανικου και τρεξιμο σε νοσοκομεια ολη την ωρα, εμενα αυτο με εσωσε..! να μαστε ολοι καλα.........

----------


## αννυ

παρεπιπτοντως Σπυρο μιλουσα με μια φιλη μου που ειχε και αυτη βουητο στα αυτια και προερχοταν επειδη οταν κοιμοταν εσφιγγε πολυ δυνατα τα δοντια της η τα ετριζε και αυτο της δημιουργουσε προβλημα στη γναθο και στα αυτια..για κοιτα μηπως εχεισ κατι τετοιο.

----------


## lupus30

οκ αννυ μου, συμφωνω οτι μπορει να προκληθει και απο τετοιες καταστασεις.. εγω πως θα καταλαβω ομως αν σφιγγω και τριζω τα δοντια μου κατα τη διαρκεια του υπνου? προβλημα με τη γναθο μου παντως δεν αισθανομαι να εχω.. υπαρχει αλλος τροπος να το καταλαβεις?

----------


## αννυ

δεν ξερω να σου πω πως θα το καταλαβεις.θα ρωτησω την φιλη μου και θα σε ενημερωσω.την φιλη μου παντως εγω οταν κοιμομαστε μαζι την ακουω που τριζει τα δοντια της.θα μαθω και θα σου πω!

----------


## lupus30

..γεια σας παιδια, μια ερωτηση σχετικα με πονους..!
αληθεια, ποσοι απο σας λογω αγχωδους διαταραχης βιωνουν για μεγαλα χρονικα διαστηματα(και ποσο ειναι αυτα) πονους σωματικους και συνεχομενους και σε ποια σημεια? και δεν εννοω τη ζαλαδα και την ατονια, αλλα πραγματικους πονους που αποδεδειγμενα τελικα προερχονται απο ολα αυτα και δεν ειναι προβλημα υγειας..
και πως σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις μπορεις πραγματικα να πεισεις τον εαυτο σου να παψει να ανησυχει για προβλημα υγειας?
εγω, παρολη την προσπαθεια, και το παλευω πολυ ρε γαμωτο, εχω συνεχεις πονους για μηνες σε τοσα διαφορετικα σημεια, και καποια πρηξιματα και το μυαλο μου δεν μπορει να καθυσηχαστει, γιατι μου φαινεται υπερβολικο ολα αυτα να προερχονται μονο απο το αγχος και οχι απο κατι αλλο.. ευχαριστω και παλι για τις απαντησεις σας και κουραγιο σε ολους:)

----------


## xristos

lupus kai gw to idio skeftomai polles giati na ta ex ola auta??kai sony kai kala prepei na nai psixologiko re paidi mou???pathologika toses fores pou ekana eksetaseis tipoa ola kthara kai ekei katafeugw...stis atonies ponokefalous diatesi bareti fobos antikoinwnikothta stomaxi ligo kai pnisimo kompos ssto laimo ....ase kai shmera i dika ....me osa akouw kai blepw ..ena pragma re paidi mou oti kouw na fobama na mi mou sumbei emena etsi???shmer amia fili mou as poume eixe paei me tous dikous tis gia pswnia kai eblepe ena kurio pou pswnize..mia stigmh perimene sto tameio kai autos o kuros itan apo pissw kai paleue me ton eautou tou...gurnaei i koliti mou kai to n blepeei na xaropaleuei kai na bgazei aima apo t a matia tou kai pethane o anthrwpos s ta ksafnika..ax xriste mou...kai pro lig paw sti kouzina kai blepw to patera mou...mou kanei an den ekana emto isws na pethaina kiolas pnigik amou leei..kai kanw afou de se akousa ti les mou kanei gurise i glwssa kapws kai ekana emeto...kai tou kanw re mpampa i glwssa apo anakopi de gurizei ti mou les???:OS:OS:OS:OS paidia exw kourastei para polu to mualo mou paei na spasei dhladh ti trexei den antexw.............................lupus msn i kapoios kapoia alli den exte na ta leme na ksespame ligo axxxxxxx...polla filiaa :-*******

----------


## angelinadance

καλημερα σε ολους

απο χθες το απογευμα, εχω μια φουντωση στο προσωπο και κυριως στα μαγουλα τα οποια κοκκινιζουν και νιωθω πολυ ζεστη γενικα στο κεφαλι. φοβαμαι μηπως μου ανεβαινει η πιεση και παθω τιποτα...

πιανω τα μαγουλα μου και καινε. το εχει νιωσει κανεις αλλος?? θελω να αποφυγω παλι την επισκεψη σε γιατρο. εχω παει 2 φορες ηδη μεσα στο μηνα για τις ζαλαδες...

και εκει που τοσους μηνες ανυσηχουσα μηπως απο τις ζαλαδες εχω υποταση και κυκλοφορουσα με το πιεσομετρο γιατι ολο ειχα τασεις λιποθυμιας, τωρα μου γυρισε αναποδα..
φουντωματα και φοβαμαι για υπερταση... και παλι με το πιεσομετρο καταληγω...

----------


## Dalia

Angelina μου αυτό το παθαίνω πολύ συχνά κι εγώ.Νιώθω ζεστό το πρόσωπο μου και το κεφάλι μου γενικά σαν να έχω 40 πυρετό.
Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει λόγος να ανησυχείς.Εχω ρωτήσει αρκετούς γιατρούς και για αυτό το σύμπτωμα και μου έχουν πει ότι και αυτό είναι ψυχολογικό και να μην το δίνω σημασία.

----------


## pakor

Φιλοι μου εμενα μπορει να μου εξηγησει καποιος γιατι οταν ειμαι στο σπιτι ειμαι μια χαρα και οταν βγω εξω νοιωθω χαλια βουιζουν τα αυτια μου, νοιωθω το κεφαλι μου εκατο κιλα μονιμα ζαλισμενος λες και ειμαι μεθυσμενος, και νομιζω οτι τα ποδια μου δεν με κρατανε πλεον.Τοτε ειναι που δεν ξερω τι να υποθεσω τι σοβαρη παθηση μπορει να εχω.

----------


## angelinadance

PAKOR,

ΚΑΤ ΑΡΧΗΝ ΑΝ ΕΙΧΕΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΣΟΒΑΡΟ ΘΑ ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΖΟΤΑΝ ΠΑΝΤΟΥ.. ΟΧΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΣΠΙΤΙΟΥ.
ΟΙ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΙΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΠΟΘΕΣΙΕΣ...
ΟΠΟΤΕ ΑΦΟΥ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ, ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΡΟΦΑΝΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΓΟΡΑΦΟΒΙΑ ΣΤΗ ΜΕΣΗ.. ΚΑΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ.. ΔΕΝ ΝΙΩΘΕΙΣ ΑΝΕΤΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΟΣΜΟ, ΦΟΒΑΣΑΙ ΜΗΝ ΠΑΘΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΠ ΤΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ Κ ΤΟΝ ΦΟΒΟ ΣΟΥ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ, ΕΧΕΙ ΣΥΜΒΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΠΑΡΕΛΘΟΝ ΚΑΜΜΙΑ ΚΡΙΣΗ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΣΠΙΤΙΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΘΥΜΑΣΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΣΤΑΤΙΚΟ... ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ..
ΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΛΕΕΙ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ Η ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟΣ ΜΟΥ, ΟΤΙ ΔΗΛ ΑΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΑΝΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΚΑΙ Η ΠΟΡΕΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΥΓΕΙΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΦΘΙΝΟΥΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΜΕ ΣΚΑΜΠΑΝΕΒΑΣΜΑΤΑ (ΠΟΤΕ ΚΑΛΑ ΠΟΤΕ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΗ).
ΚΑΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΙΚΙΟ
ΚΑΤΙ ΣΕ ΤΡΟΜΑΖΕΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΕΞΩ...
ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΕΡΧΟΝΤΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΦΟΒΗΘΕΙΣ Κ ΝΑ ΓΥΡΙΣΕΙΣ ΠΑΛΙ ΣΠΙΤΙ,ΝΑ ΜΗ ΖΗΣΕΙΣ, ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ. ΣΕ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΚΑΘΗΛΩΜΕΝΟ.
ΑΛΛΑ ΠΑΛΕΨΕ ΤΟ, ΜΗΝ ΤΑ ΑΦΗΣΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΝΙΚΗΣΟΥΝ...

----------


## lupus30

γεια σας παιδες εν τη καμινω..
αντζελινα αυτη η φουντωση ειναι καθαρα ψυχολογικη, την εχω και εγω, ερχεται και φευγει, και οχι μονο σε προσωπο αλλα παντου! επομενως ασε το πιεσομετρο κατω, μονο κακο θα σου κανει και το γνωριζεις πλεον...
pakor φιλε μου και εμενα τα συμπτωματα για καθαρη αγοραφοβια μου κανουν και η λυση ειναι μια.. σταδιακα να κινεισαι ολο και περισσοτερο και απλα να μην δινεις σημασια σε οτι σε πιανει.. ειναι δυσκολο, το ξερω, αλλα και εγω ετσι το καταπολεμω, αγνοωντας τα συμπτωματα και πηγαινω πολυ καλυτερα σε αυτον τον τομεα.. πραγματικα τιποτα δεν ειναι! και να σου πω και μια τεχνικη που πραγματικα αποδιδει: \"πεισμωσε\", και εννοω οταν εισαι εξω και σε πιανουν αυτα, κοιτα τους γυρω σου που ειναι καλα, χαμογελουν, αδιαφορουν, και \"παρτα\" με το γεγονος οτι δεν μπορει ολοι αυτοι να ειναι καλα και εσυ να μην εισαι ενω δεν εχεις τιποτα πραγματικα.. δουλευει, δοκιμασε το και θα δεις αποτελεσμα.. 
καλη δυναμη σε ολους μας, δεν θα λυγισουμε, ας βγει εδω ο εγωισμος........

----------


## xristos

kalispera kai pali paidia mou.......pws eiste???egw ws gnwsto paleuw me ton eauto mou (enas teleiomenos sxedon koinws)akoma na paw se psixologo i kati telospantwn ..........mesa sto kefali mou ola gurizoun:O(

----------


## αννυ

χρηστο πηγαινε σε ψυχολογο μην το αφηνεις.γιατι καθεσαι και βασανιζεσαι?αυτο που εχεις αν ειναι καταθλιψη ειναι ασθενεια..δεν μπορεισ να την περασεις μονος σου..

----------


## xristos

shmera eixliga kefakia......alla akoma na kekolisw apo ton eauto mou.....i mera pou tha paw se pi plhsiazei ...ante na doume paides mou....filakia

----------


## lupus30

xristo θα δεις διαφορα, σταδιακα βεβαια, μη βιαστεις να βγαλεις συμπερασματα, ολα αυτα λειτουργουν στο υποσυνειδητο.. ο ψυχιατρος στις μερες μας δεν αποτελει ταμπου, αλλα κατι που επρεπε να περασουμε ολοι απο πολυ μικροτερη ηλικια.. στο εξωτερικο οταν το κανανε τους κοροιδευαμε, αλλα τωρα ολοι εκεινοι ειναι καλα και εμεις τρεχουμε:) αντε, να εχεις κεφακια πιο συχνα....

----------


## spiral_architect

Μαλιστα....Βρηκα τυχαια το φορουμ και πραγματικα δεν περιμενα τοσος πολυς κοσμος να χει το ιδιο προβλημα!....Με λυπει το συγκεκριμενο γεγονος. Μπραβο σας παντως για τη βοηθεια που δινετε!
Εγω βρισκομαι σε αυτες τις αγχωδεις καταστασεις κοντα στο τετραμηνο τωρα. Εκανα τα ιδια οπως οι περισσοτεροι...Εξετασεις,γι ατροι κλπ κλπ δεν βρηκα τιποτα εκτος απο ενα πιθανο αυχενικο προβλημα(θα το ερευνησω εντος των ημερων),το οποιο βεβαια δεν δικαιολογει τις αγχωδεις καταστασεις. Δεν εχω παει ακομα σε ψυχολογο βεβαια αλλα οταν πηγα στον καρδιολογο βρισκομουν σε κατασταση πανικου και αυτος μου εδωσε κατι χαπια(μπλοκαρουν την καρδια ωστε να μην εχει αγριες ταχυκαρδιες) οποτε καπως την αντιμετωπιζω την κατασταση.
Εχω και εγω πολλα απο αυτα που αναφερατε,τα συμπτωματα ολα του lupus,εχει δημιουργηθει τελευταιως και μια ζαλαδα οταν ξαπλωνω και οταν κοιταω πολυ πανω η\' κατω,πιθανο απο τον αυχενα αλλα σιγουρα εχει παιξει και το ρολο του το στρεσσ.Ολο αυτον τον καιρο εχω σταδιακα κλειστει στο σπιτι αλλα προσπαθω....Δεν παω στη σχολη κλπ. Ειχα παει προχτες κεντρο για κατι δουλειες,απο τα εξαρχεια μεχρι του ψυρρη δεν ημουν εγω,απλως ενα σωμα που κινουταν,θεατης στον κοσμο που λενε και κατι παραπανω...Το περιεργο ειναι οτι πριν 3 μηνες εγω δεν ηξερα τι σημαινει φοβος,σπιτι δεν πατουσα ποτε,καθε μερα επινα υπερβολικα,καπνιζα πολυ κλπ κοιμομουν απο δω και απο κει. Συνεβη κατι σαν τασεις λιποθυμιας σε μια συναυλια και απο τοτε σταδιακα αρχισα να αγχωνομαι ολο και πιο πολυ για διαφορα. Το πιο βαρυ σε αυτες τις καταστασεις ειναι οτι ενω ουσιαστικα ξερεις οτι δεν ηταν τιποτα(λογικο ηταν σε εκεινη τη συναυλια να χς λιποθυμικες τασεις),επιμενει το μυαλο οτι κατι ειναι. Φοβομουν με το παραμικρο,συγκεντρωθηκα πολυ στο σωμα μου με αποτελεσμα καθε απλο πραγμα να με τρομαζει και να τρεχω σε ιατρικους οδηγους. Λοιπον για να μην σας κουραζω....
Διαβαζα τις προαλλες ενα αρθρο σχετικα με τη δυναμη του μυαλου στο ρολο του στρεσσ.Το μυαλο μπορει να δημιουργησει μονο του συμπτωματα(πχ αν σκεφτεσαι οτι θα σε πονεσει η καρδια σου,πιθανον να σε πονεσει),επισης αποδεδειγμενα το στρεσσ απο την πρωτη μερα που θα εμφανιστει εξασθενει το ανοσοποιητικο του οργανισμου(γιαυτο και οι στρεσσαρισμενοι στις εξετασεις σχολειου βγαζουν αυθες κλπ εκεινες τισ ημερες),και για να μην πολυλογω το χειροτερο ειναι οτι οσο το αφηνεις τοσο φορτωνει το υποσυνειδητο.
Δικες μου συμβουλες,γυμναστικη καλη για εκτονωση και αποφυγη ταχυκαρδιων,δημιουργικη ενασχοληση με κατι(τεχνες,διαβασμα κλπ),μειωστε τσιγαρα ποτα και βρειτε ενα πραγμα που να διαταραξει το συγκηνησιακο σας πεδιο,πχ βρειτε καινουρια πραγματα,εγω οταν πριν λιγες μερες επαθε κατι ο πατερας μου και πηγε στο νοσοκομειο και ετρεξα επειδη τρομαξα,ξεχασα και τις φοβιες μου να βγω εξω και τις ταχυκαρδιες και ολα τα συμπτωματα του αγχους. Αυτα....και παλι μπραβο για το φορουμ. Θα τα πουμε!

----------


## spiral_architect

Α!Και κατι αλλο,μην δινετε πολυ σημασια στους αλλους,καθενας απο εμας εχει μια διαφορετικη αντιληψη περι του προβληματος(σε μια κοινη γραμμη βεβαια ολοι εμεις). Ειναι πραγματικα τραγικο το οτι γενικα οι αλλοι δεν καταλαβαινουν τι ειναι το μυαλο,σε θεωρουν απλα υπερβολικο. Μολις τσακωθηκα για χιλιοστη φορα με την κοπελα μου επειδη δεν ειμαι σε θεση να βγω βολτα το βραδυ και θελω να κατσουμε σπιτι....

----------


## lupus30

φιλε spiral_architect καλως ηρθες...
εισαι στο ξεκινημα ολων αυτων, που σημαινει οτι οσο λιγοτερο το αφησεις τοσο λιγοτερο θα κρατησουν.. το χειροτερο ειναι οπως λες και εσυ, οτι γινεσαι αλλος ανθρωπος, ξεχνας τις παλιες σου συνηθειες και αυτο σε σοκαρει.. και εκει βρισκεται ομως και η λυση.. οσο λιγοτερο \"αλλαξεις\" τις συνηθειες σου, τοσο λιγοτερο τελικα υποφερεις.. οπως βλεπεις, τα σωματικα, αν και ενοχλητικα, πρεπει να μην τους δωσουμε σημασια, εγω αυτο παλευω και αυτος ειναι ο γολγοθας μου.. πως ηρεμεις με τοσες ενοχλησεις σε τοσα διαφορετικα σημεια καθημερινα και αδιακοπα?
παντως την αφοραφοβια την νικαω γρηγορα, γιατι δεν την αφησα να με κλεισει μεσα.. μην συνηθισεις το μεσα, παλεψε το, προσπαθησε να βγαινεις οσο εβγαινες και πριν, και οταν σε πιανουν, αγνοησε τα.. η αγοραφοβια φευγει πολυ γρηγοροτερα απο ολα τα αλλα αρκει να την αντιμετωπισεις γρηγορα και καταμουτρα! παρε δυναμη απο τους γυρω σου οπως κανω και εγω με πεισμα του στυλ: \"δεν μπορει αυτος να ειναι καλα και να γελαει και εγω να ειμαι ετσι\".. λειτουργει!
καλο κουραγιο και σε σενα, υπομονη αλλα και θεληση να το αντιμετωπισεις, και οτι χρειαστει εδω ειμαστε, και ειμαστε πολλοι;-)

----------


## pakor

Φιλοι μου γεια σας,θαθελα να ρωτησω κατι,που μου συμβαινει συχνα το τελευταιο χρονο. Ενω ξαπλωνω να κοιμοιθω και ως συνηθως βουιζουν τα αυτια μου και το κεφαλι μου ξαφνικα αυτο το βουισμα κανει σαν κατι διακοπες στη συχνοτητα του σαν να σου ερχεται οτι σβηνεις η οτι θα σβησει ο εγκεφαλος σου, θαλεγα κατι σαν παρεμβολες στο ρυθμο του βουισματος. Τι μπορει να ειναι αυτο, και αν εχει τυχει σε καποιον αλλον.

----------


## iwanna25

έχω και γω βουιτα στα αυτιά μερικές φορές(ευτυχώς όχι συχνά).είναι λόγω του υπέρμετρου άγχους..τουλάχιστον εμένα μου συμβαίνει όταν αγχωθώ πολύ...

----------


## spiral_architect

Ναι το βουητο στα αυτια θα υπαρχει οσο εισαι αγχωμενος και μαλλον θα σου σπαει τα νευρα οταν γυρω εχει ησυχια. Δοκιμασε να τα πιεσεις λιγο με τα χερια και μετα αφησε τα,εμενα μου περναει για λιγα λεπτα ετσι.Επισης με το αγχος μπορει να εχεις την αισθηση οτι ειναι καπως βουλωμενα.....

----------


## lupus30

..το βουητο το εχω πολυ εντονο και εγω και ενω στην αρχη ο βομβος ηταν συνεχομενος, τωρα εχει διακυμανσεις και διαφορα επιπεδα για να υπαρχει ποικιλια:)
pakor, αυτο το σβησιμο το εχω και εγω και με τρομαζει γιατι με κανει να αισθανομαι σαν να αποκοβομαι απο το περιβαλλον, σαν να χανω την ακοη μου αλλα και σαν να γινεται κατι στον εγκεφαλο.. δεν εχει προχωρησει σε κατι, και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι και αυτο προερχεται απο το αγχος.. αρα οσο του δινουμε σημασια, τοσο επιμενει..
εγω αισθανομαι ωρες ωρες, και επειδη το παλευω και δε δινω σημασια σε καποια σωματικα, οτι επιτηδες το σωμα αντιδρα και βγαζει κατι αλλο καινουργιο που ξερει οτι θα με αγχωσει, σαν να μου λεει \"εδω ειμαι,παρε κατι καινουργιο και ανησυχησε\".. τις τελευταιες μερες αισθανομαι και ενα περιστασιακο παγωμα και μικρο τσιμπημα σε συγκεκριμενο μερος του κεφαλιου, προς τα επανω, και παρολα τα μουδιασματα, αυτο ειναι κατι αλλο απο τα πολλα και συνηθισμενα μεαποτελεσμα να με αγχωνει λιγο και ετσι το θρεφω πιστευω...
γραψτε ολα τα τρελα συμπτωματα σας μηπως και καθησυχασουμε ο ενας τον αλλο, ειναι βασικο ρε παιδια....

----------


## αννυ

agelinadance τελικα τοτε που πηγες με την παρεα σου τι εγινε?το χρησιμοποιοιουσες το πιεσομετρο?στην ερωτηση που μου κανεισ την οποια τωρα την ειδα...εγω μονη μου τα ξεπερασα ναι και δεν εχω παρει ποτε φαρμακα ουτε σε ψυχολογο εχω παει.ακομα τουλαχιστον!σταματησεσ καθολου να παιρνεις συνεχεια την πιεση?

λουπους για το βουητο δεν ξερω πωσ να ανακαλυψεις αν εχει σχεση με τη γναθο,αλλα ρωτα κανεναν αν τυχει.τι να πω δεν ξερω.ελπιζω να σου πηγαινουν ολα καλυτερα μερα με τη μερα.

----------


## angelinadance

αννυ καλημερα,

τα Χριστουγεννα περασα πιο ηρεμα απ οτι περιμενα.
ειχα εννοειται το πιεσομετρο παντα μαζι καταφερα ομως να παρω την πιεση μου περιπου 3 φορες σε 5 μερες
ρεκορ για μενα αν σκεφτεις οτι στην Αθηνα τη μετραω 5 φορες περιπου τη μερα.
εχω ψιλοηρεμησει...οχι τελειως
χθες το βραδυ ζαλιζομουνα πολυ, και δεν αντεξα.. και ειχα 10,9. αριχισα τα χοροπηδητα για να ανεβει..
το μεγαλυτερο μου προβλημα ειναι οτι τρωω συνεχως λογω ζαλαδων και βαζω συνεχως κιλα.. δεν μπορω να κανω διαιτα.
λεω ενα βραδυ πχ θα φαω ενα γιαουρτι ή μια σαλατα.. και στον υπνο μου με πιανει ζαλαδα σκεφτομαι οτι θα εχει παει η πιεση μου 9-10 και σηκωνομαι και τρωω..
ειναι 1 χρονο που ταλαιπωρουμαι με το φαγητο..

εσυ βρε θηριο πως τα καταφερες μονη σου??

----------


## αννυ

κοιτα εμενα το κυριως προβλημα μου ηταν οταν εβγαινα απο το σπιτι με επιανε το στομαχι μου και οπου πηγαινα για κανενα 20 λεπτο τουλαχιστον ειχα ταση για εμετο και καμια φορα ελαφρια ζαλαδα.ο μεγαλυτερος φοβος μου ηταν να μπω σε τραινο κ αεροπλανο κατι που πριν εκανα ευχαριστα.το φαγητο το επαιρνα ενα διαστημα μαζι μου που πιστευα οτι ποναει το στομαχι μου αν δεν εχω φαει.το σταματησα και ειδα οτι οπως καθε φυσιολογικος ανθρωπος αν δεν φαει και το στομχι θα νιωσει καπως και ισως ζαλιστει λιγο αλλα κατι παραπανω δεν επαθα.Ανακγάστηκα να κανω ταξίδι και με τα 2 κατι το οποιο τελικα μου βγηκε σε καλο.Δεν επαθα τιποτα!απλα πολυ αγχος πριν το ταξιδι..Μετα αρχισα να βγαινω συνεχεια,δεν ειχα παντα ορεξη αλλα θα εβγαινα...ε μια ,δυο,τρεις...σταματησα να εχω τα συμπτωματα και μερικες φορες δεν το πιστευω...στην αρχη περιμενα να ερθουν..και δεν ερχοταν..μου φαινοταν περιεργο!ειμαι καλα τωρα αλλα ατον τον καιτο δεν περναω καταστασεισ που να με αγχωνουν.Παντα φοβαμαι οτι θα ξαναρθει στο μελλον,μακαρι οχι! 
Σου εχει γινει εμμονη ιδεα αυτο με την πιεση.Καταλαβαινω γιατι το κανεις αλλα πρεπει να προσπαθησεις να το σταματησεις.Ελαττωσε το αρχικα και σιγα σιγα σταματα το.Εχεις προβλημα με την πιεση?πως σου ηρθε να το κανεις αυτο?και με το φαγητο...μην καταστρεψεις τη ζωη σου τρωγωντας συνεχεια.αν ειμασταν φιλες απο κοντα θα σου το εκοβα,να εισαι σιγουρη,απο πανω σου θα ημουνα.. :)

----------


## angelinadance

ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΑΝ ΚΟΝΤΑ..
ΕΙΣΑΙ ΛΑΡΙΣΑ Ε??
ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΟΥ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΕΙΣΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ...

ΠΩΣ ΜΟΥ ΚΟΛΛΗΣΕ ΝΑ ΜΕΤΡΑΩ ΤΗΝ ΠΙΕΣΗ Ε?
ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΖΑΛΑΔΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΥΠΟΤΑΣΗ
ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΕΧΩ (ΤΟ ΧΑΜΗΛΟΤΕΡΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΕΤΡΗΣΑ ΗΤΑΝ 9.8 Η ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΥΨΗΛΟΤΕΡΟ 13)
ΚΑΙ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΑ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΜΕΤΡΑΩ ΟΥΤΩΣ ΩΣΤΕ ΑΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΧΑΜΗΛΗ ΝΑ ΦΑΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΜΥΡΟ.. ΜΕΧΡΙ ΑΛΑΤΙ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΧΟΥΦΤΕΣ ΕΦΤΑΣΑ ΝΑ ΤΡΩΩ...
ΟΤΑΝ ΖΑΛΙΖΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ Η ΠΙΕΣΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΟΡΜΑΛ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΕΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΖΑΧΑΡΟ, ΜΗΠΩΣ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΣΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ ....
ΤΩΡΑ ΒΡΗΚΑ Σ ΕΝΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΕΙΟ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ ΠΟΥ ΜΕΤΡΑΕΙ ΤΟ ΖΑΧΑΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΩ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΜΟΥ ΑΝΕΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΑΠΟΤΟΜΑ Η ΜΟΥ ΠΕΦΤΕΙ ΑΠΟΤΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΖΑΛΙΖΟΜΑΙ...
ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΨΑΧΝΩ ΑΙΤΙΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΖΑΛΑΔΕΣ ΕΝΩ ΞΕΡΩ ΚΑΤΑ ΒΑΘΟΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΨΥΧΟΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΕΣ
ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΜΕ ΕΝΟΧΛΟΥΝ ΠΟΛΥ ΤΑ ΚΙΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΧΟΡΕΥΤΡΙΑ (ΜΠΑΛΕΤΟ), ΜΙΑ ΖΩΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ 2004 ΠΟΥ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΑ ΤΙΣ ΣΠΟΥΔΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΓΥΜΝΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΠΙΑ, ΚΑΙ ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΤΟΝ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΖΑΛΑΔΕΣ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΡΕΙ 10 ΚΙΛΑ...ΗΜΟΥΝ 55 ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ 65!
ΚΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΕ ΡΙΧΝΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ ΑΠ ΟΛΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΝ ΜΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕ Ο ΕΑΥΤΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΘΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΟΥΣΑ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΝΑ ΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΩ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΟΥ...
ΑΛΛΑ ΛΙΓΟ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΟ ΝΑ ΦΑΩ ΑΡΧΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΖΑΛΙΖΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΞΑΝΑΤΡΩΩ..

----------


## αννυ

αχ ρε αγγελινα..πραγματικα ειναι ολα στο μυαλο σου και αφου βλεπεις οτι στο τελος δεν παθαινεις τιποτα!δοκιμασε τουλαχιστον μια δυο φορες οταν ζαλιστεις να μην φας,ειναι βλακειες αυτες.καντο για να δεις οτι δεν θα σου συμβει τιποτα.μονο ετσι θα το ξεπερασεις.Και μου λες οτι ησουν και χορευτρια και τωρα χαλας το σωμα σου?σε καταλαβαινω παντως που λες αν σου αρεσε περισσοτερο ο εαυτος σου θα προσπαθουσες περισσοτερο,παντα οταν νιωθουμε ωραια με τον εαυτο μας εχουμε πιο πολυ ορεξη γοα τα παντα. δεν αξιξει να παχυνεις για αυτο.γιατι δεν συνεχιζεις το χορο?

εγω ναι λαρισα ειμαι.εσυ απο που?

----------


## angelinadance

σου εστειλα u2u αννυ

----------


## spiral_architect

Αυτό με το πιεσόμετρο το παθα και εγώ μια εποχή. Σκέψου αγγελίνα ότι εμένα η πίεση μπορεί να είναι η μεγάλη και 7,δεν έχω ιδιαίτερες ζαλάδες. Εξάλλου ύστερα απο γνώμες γιατρών κατάλαβα πως η πίεση δεν παίζει τοσο μεγαλο ρόλο στις ζαλάδες κλπ. Από την άλλη αυτο που λες για το φάγητο ξέρω ότι ζαλίζονται κυρίως οσοι διαβητικοί εχουν να φάνε πολλες ώρες(λόγω υπογλυκαιμίας) και σπάνια το έχω ακούσει για την πίεση,οπότε καταλαβαίνεις πως αυτα ειναι θέμα μυαλού! Κάτι που μου είπε ο παθολόγος για αυτές τις ζαλάδες ειναι οτι λογω του αγχους σου \'χαλαει\' το στομαχι οποτε οταν θα φας κατι αυτο το ηρεμει και επομένως υποχωρουν και οι ζαλάδες. Παντως γελασα πολυ με τη μηχανη που μετραει το σακχαρο γιατι το ειχα σκεφτει και εγω!αν την παρεις πες μου ποσο εχει(μεταξυ σοβαρου κι αστειου ηταν αυτο). Πάντως αν η πιεση σου ειναι μεταξυ 10 και 13 εισαι καλα και πρεπει να χαιρεσαι που ειναι στα κανονικα επιπεδα για την ηλικια σου(την υποθετω). Απλα το πιεσομετρο πετα το οπως εκανα και εγω!

----------


## heepster

To \"Sabbath Bloody Sabbath\" ειναι το αγαπημενο μου album απο Black Sabbath εποχης Ozzy, αλλα το καλυτερο album που εβγαλαν ποτε ειναι κατα τη γνωμη μου το \"Heaven And Hell\".

----------


## spiral_architect

Heepster o Ιοmmi φοβερος !!! :)

----------


## angelinadance

SPIRAL ARCHITECT,

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ ΣΟΥ
Η ΠΙΕΣΗ ΜΟΥ ΣΥΝΗΘΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΥΡΩ ΣΤΟ 11-12... ΚΑΛΗ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ. ΤΟ ΧΑΜΗΛΟΤΕΡΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΦΤΑΣΕΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ 9 ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΨΗΛΟΤΕΡΟ 13,5.
ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΜΠΕΙ Η ΙΔΕΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΖΑΧΑΡΟ, ΙΣΩΣ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΟΤΑΝ ΠΕΙΝΑΩ ΖΑΛΙΖΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΦΑΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΕΠΙ ΤΟΠΟΥ.
ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΑ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ ΜΕΤΡΗΣΗΣ ΖΑΧΑΡΟΥ.. ΕΧΕΙ 45 ΕΥΡΩ.
ΤΟ ΜΕΤΡΗΣΑ ΔΥΟ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΧΑ 79 ΚΑΙ 75.
Ο ΜΙΚΡΟΒΙΟΛΟΓΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΤΑ ΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΟΡΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ 65-110. ΟΠΟΤΕ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΚΑΛΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΞΕΡΩ ΓΩ?
ΖΑΛΑΔΕΣ ΟΜΩΣ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΔΥΣΤΗΧΩΣ...
ΕΧΩ ΤΡΕΛΑΘΕΙ ΠΙΑ. ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ. ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΙΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΚΟΣΜΟΥ.. ΟΛΕΣ!! Ο,ΤΙ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΜΑ ΒΓΕΙ, ΤΟ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ.. Η ΜΑΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΜΕ ΚΟΡΟΙΔΕΥΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΙΣ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΤΗΣ ΓΕΙΤΟΝΙΑΣ ΔΩΡΕΑΝ..
ξερει κανεις τα συμπτωματα οταν εχεις προβλημα με το ζαχαρο? ειτε πολυ υψηλο ειτε πολυ χαμηλο???
εχει ασχοληθει κανεις αλλος με το θεμα μηπως να με βοηθησει??

----------


## spiral_architect

Τον τελευταιο μηνα νιωθω παρα πολυ ενα συγκεκριμενο \'\'συμπτωμα\'\'.Αυτο ειναι το οτι \'χανομαι\' εντελως,ειναι στιγμες που νομιζω οτι θα με ρωτησει καποιος πως με λενε και δεν θα ξερω τι να απαντησω,σαν να μην υπαρχω,σαν ενα σωμα να κινειται μονο του ενστινκτοδως...Τι ειναι αυτο το πραγμα πια! Ειναι πολυ ασχημο ιδιαιτερα οταν εμφανιζεται οταν ειμαι εκτοσ σπιτιου,γιατι ταυτοχρονα νιωθω ξενος στο ιδιο μου το σωμα και ξενος με το περιβαλλον,εκει μπλοκαρω! Προφανως θα σχετιζεται με το αγχος αλλα μηπως εχει να κανει και με τιποτα αλλο? Αν καποιος μπορουσε να με βοηθησει...

----------


## spiral_architect

Ναι εχω ασχοληθει με το σακχαρο αγγελινα!(οχι που θα το αφηνα). Ηρεμησε οποιος εχει σακχαρο οι τιμες του ειναι πανω απο 130-140. Δεν εχει συμπτωματα,στην αρχη δεν αντιλαμβανεσαι το κρυο,συχνουρια(ιδιαιτερα οταν τρως γλυκα κλπ),υπερταση ΑΛΛΑ τι καθομαι και στα λεω. δεν υπαρχει ΟΥΤΕ μια περιπτωση να χεις τετοιο πραγμα με τετοιες τιμες,ξερω γιατι εχει ενας θειος μου. Και εγω αυτες τισ τιμες εχω οσες φορες το εχω μετρησει,ειναι οι απολυτα φυσιολογικες. Σε παρακαλω...μην το ξανασκεφτεις το σακχαρο γιατι θα ρθω εκει ε!

----------


## angelinadance

πες μου οτι τουλαχιστον εσυ εισαι απο 
Αθηνα γιατι ολοι ειναι απο αλλες πολεις!!

αυτο το \"ξεκομμα\" που περιγραφεις, το εχω κι εγω, σαν να μην παταω στην γη σαν να αιωρουμαι, να ειναι το σωμα μου αδειο.. σαν ζαλαδα, σαν ασταθεια ,αποπροσανατολισμος, δυσκολια συγκεντρωσης..
η ψυχολογος μου λεει γι αυτο οτι ξεκοβει στην ουσια η ψυχη απο το σωμα.. δεν ζω τη στιγμη, ταξιδευω αλλου.
πρεπει εκεινη την ωρα να λες στον εαυτο σου \"ζω το τωρα, ειμαι ψυχη και σωμα εδω\"
κι εγω οταν το νιωθω, κανω πραγματα τελειως μηχανικα, που μετα ισως δεν τα θυμαμαι ξεκαθαρα (που πηγα, με ποιους μιλησα κτλ)

να σου πω, μπορει την ωρα που πειναω, να ειναι το ζαχαρο μου πολυ χαμηλο για αυτο να ζαλιζομαι? δεν εχω πεινασει ποτε ετσι απλα... παντα με ζαλαδα γι αυτο κουβαλαω συνεχεια μαζι μου φαγητο...

----------


## secret

καπως ετσι νιωθω και εγω...τελευταια αρχισα να σκεφτομαι το σακχαρο..θα κανω εξετασεις..και θα κανω και θυρεοειδη..κατα πασα πιθανοτητα τιποτα μπορει να μην φταιει...θα δουμε σε καμια εβδομαδα..

----------


## secret

καπως ετσι νιωθω και εγω...τελευταια αρχισα να σκεφτομαι το σακχαρο..θα κανω εξετασεις..και θα κανω και θυρεοειδη..κατα πασα πιθανοτητα τιποτα μπορει να μην φταιει...θα δουμε σε καμια εβδομαδα..

----------


## angelinadance

εσυ τωρα γιατι να κανεις εξετασεις για ζαχαρο και θυροειδη? τι νιωθεις??

----------


## secret

εγω εδω και 6 χρονια δεν αισθανομαι καλα τελειως...αν δεις το πρωτο μου μηνυμα θα καταλαβεις..για να μην τα ξαναγραφω..τελευταια παλι νιωθω ασχημα..ειμαι σχεδον μονιμα με ενα κεφαλι σαν να μην ειναι δικο μου..πολλες φορες μεσα στη μερα νιωθω αδυναμια,τρεμουλο στα ποδια,νιωθω οτι θα πεσω κατω.πριν μερες εκανα ακτινογραφια αυχενα και πλατης και εχω μονο ευθειασμο..δεν φταιει αυτο παντως..κρυωνω πολυ ευκολα..οταν οι αλλοι δεν κρυωνουν.οταν ειμαι εξω μονη νιωθω συχνα φοβο οτι θα παθω κατι.Οταν πχ μπαινω στο μπανιο νομιζω οτι θα πεσω κατω..κανω στα γρηγορα μπανιο να βγω..πολλα τετοια...

----------


## secret

εγω εδω και 6 χρονια δεν αισθανομαι καλα τελειως...αν δεις το πρωτο μου μηνυμα θα καταλαβεις..για να μην τα ξαναγραφω..τελευταια παλι νιωθω ασχημα..ειμαι σχεδον μονιμα με ενα κεφαλι σαν να μην ειναι δικο μου..πολλες φορες μεσα στη μερα νιωθω αδυναμια,τρεμουλο στα ποδια,νιωθω οτι θα πεσω κατω.πριν μερες εκανα ακτινογραφια αυχενα και πλατης και εχω μονο ευθειασμο..δεν φταιει αυτο παντως..κρυωνω πολυ ευκολα..οταν οι αλλοι δεν κρυωνουν.οταν ειμαι εξω μονη νιωθω συχνα φοβο οτι θα παθω κατι.Οταν πχ μπαινω στο μπανιο νομιζω οτι θα πεσω κατω..κανω στα γρηγορα μπανιο να βγω..πολλα τετοια...

----------


## spiral_architect

Αγγελινα σου χω στειλει μεηλ γιατι το φορουμ μια το βλεπω μια μου λεει οτι κατι γινεται με τον provider μου.
Δοκιμασε οταν θα ζαλιστεις οπως λες και πεινασεις να μετρησεις το σακχαρο να δεις τι γινεται με τα επιπεδα. Παντως πιστευω οτι ολα αυτα ειναι αγχος. Το στρες δημιουργει ευκολα συμπτωματα και επιβαρρυνει τον οργανισμο και το ολο συστημα.
Ε βρε secret αγχος δεν ειναι ολα αυτα? και εγω τον πρωτο καιρο π.χ στο μπανιο τρελλαινομουν,εγω παντως εκανα εξετασεις και βγαλανε αυτην την ουσια που εκρινει ο θυρεοειδης αυξημενη,αλλα ο παθολογος μου λεει να μην κανω τωρα περαιτερω εξετασεις για αυτον γιατι το αγχος προκαλλει παραπανω εκκριση αυτης της ουσιας για τον θυροειδη οποοτε πιθανως να μην εχω τιποτα.

----------


## angelinadance

που μου το εστειλες? στο yahoo?
χθες που το μετρησα ενω ζαλιζομουν, ειχα 77.
αλλα δεν ξερω ποιο ειναι το φυσιολογικο..

----------


## spiral_architect

Oxi bre...sto in---&gt; [email protected] 

Apoluta fusiologiko! eipame apo 65 mia xara einai

----------


## Dalia

Angelina το πήρες τελικά το μετρητή ζαχάρου ε?Με πέρασες,εγώ έχω μείνει ακόμα στο πιεσόμετρο :)
Εχεις συνδέσει το φαγητό με την ζαλάδα γι\'αυτό κάθε φορά που πεινάς ζαλίζεσαι.Δεν είναι από το ζάχαρο,αφού το βγάζεις φυσιολογικό.Μέσα στο μυαλό είναι όλα.

----------


## angelinadance

δυστηχως, δεν μπορεσα ή δεν προσπαθησα να πω οτι δεν πρεπει να συνεχιζω ετσι... και το αγορασα... και τωρα σκεφτομαι συνεχεια να βρω 2 λεπτα μονη μου να μετρησω ζαχαρο και πιεση.. καθε μερα παλι αυτο το μαρτυριο.. εχω φτασει στο σημειο να γραφτω και σε φορουμ διαβητικων και να ρωταω για συμπτωματα... εχω υποτροπη αυτο τον καιρο... νομιζω οτι εχω πανω μου ολες τις αρρωστιες που υπαρχουν... θελω να μπω σ ενα νοσοκομειο και να με ξετιναξουν στις εξετασεις... τι λεω ε??
εσυ, καλα εκανες και δεν το αγορασες! και ουτε να το κανεις! ας μην επηρεαζουμε ο ενας τον αλλον για κακο...

----------


## Dalia

Αχ βρε Angelina μου,όσο περισσότερο τα ψάχνεις τόσο περισσότερο αγχώνεσαι και αυξάνονται τα συμπτώματα.Αν σταματήσεις να ψάχνεις και το πάρεις απόφαση ότι είναι μόνο ψυχολογικά και τίποτα άλλο μόνο τότε θα ηρεμίσεις και θα φύγουν σιγά σιγά.Ξέρω ότι είναι πολύ δύσκολο γιατί αν σου μπει η ιδέα ότι εχεις κάτι δεν σου βγαίνει με τίποτα.Κι εγώ προσπαθώ πάρα πολύ να το συνειδητοποιήσω ότι δεν έχω τίποτα παθολογικό και ότι είναι όλα ψυχολογικά.Αλλες φορές το καταφέρνω άλλες φορές αρχίζω πάλι να σκέφτομαι μήπως έχω κάτι άλλο.
Γιατί ψάχνεις τα συμπτώματα των διαβητικών αφού το μετράς και το βγάζεις φυσιολογικό?Δεν σε καθησυχάζει το ότι το μετράς το ζάχαρο και το βγάζεις καλό?

----------


## angelinadance

πως δε με καθυσηχαζει! αν εβγαινε κανενα τρελο αποτελεσμα ή πολυ ψηλο ή πολυ χαμηλο θα ειχα τρελλαθει!
σημερα το βραδυ παλι ξυπνησα με ζαλαδα και πεινα κατα τις 4 αλλα προσπαθησα πολυ και δεν σηκωθηκα να φαω. ηθελα να μετρησω μια φορα το ζαχαρο μου το πρωι νηστικη, μετα την καθημερινη πλεον βραδυνη ζαλη να δω αν οπως πιστευω εγω, μου πεφτει κατα τη διαρκεια του υπνου.
λοιπον ειχα 84. που ειναι φυσιολογικο (το βιβλιαρακι που εχει μεσα το μηχανημα μετρησης λεει 80-110), οποτε το εκρυψα και δεν το ξαναμετραω
και επανερχομαστε στα ιδια... οι βραδυνες ζαλαδες και η ατελειωτη πεινα ειναι νευρικα...
εδω και 2 μερες εχω και ενα αλλο συμπτωμα.. αισθανομαι σφιξιμο στο στηθος και σαν να μην μπορω να αναπνευσω καλα. αφου δεν πολυμιλαω γιατι κουραζομαι, νιωθω οτι δεν παιρνω αρκετο οξυγονο.. εχει κανεις αλλος προβλημα δυσπνοιας να μου πει γιατι μου συμβαινει αυτο??

αρκετα με τα δικα μου...
dalia, εσυ πως πας? φανταζομαι και ελπιζω πολυ πολυ καλα!!
σ ευχαριστω για τα μηνυματα σου , με βοηθουν πολυ αληθεια

----------


## Dalia

Χαίρομαι που λες ότι το έκρυψες και δεν θα το ξαναμετρήσεις.

Εγώ τις τελευταίες μέρες είμαι κάπως καλύτερα.Προσπαθώ όσο γίνεται να μην δίνω πολύ σημασία στα συμπτώματα μου.Βέβαια δεν το καταφέρνω συνέχεια αλλά το παλεύω.

Πώς περνάς γενικά τη μέρα σου?Δουλεύεις?

Αυτή τη δύσπνοια και το σφίξιμο τα έχω νιώσει πολλές φορές,ακριβώς όπως τα περιγράφεις.Και αυτο ψυχολογικό είναι.Παλιότερα το ένιωθα πολύ συχνά και στην αρχή με τρόμαζε αλλά σιγά σιγά σταμάτησα να το φοβάμαι και έφυγε.Τώρα και να μου έρθει καμια φορά,σπάνια,δεν το φοβάμαι και φεύγει γρήγορα.

----------


## angelinadance

εγω τη φοβαμαι πολυ και τη δυσπνοια (ολα τα συμπτωματα τα φοβαμαι).φοβαμαι ακομα και να περπατησω για να κανω οικονομια αερα.τωρα παλι μπηκα σ ενα site για να διαβασω σχετικα και ελεγε κατι για καρδιακα νοσηματα, πνευμονικη εμβολη κα και εχω τρομοκρατηθει. παλι αρχιζω και σκεφτομαι μηπως να κανω κανενα triplex καρδιας να δω τι γινεται... παλι τα ιδια και τα ιδια... γυριζουν στο κεφαλι μου αρρωστιες, νοσοκομεια, γιατροι... συνεχεια.

κατα τα αλλα, ναι δουλευω σε ναυτιλιακη εταιρεια.
ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενη απο τη δουλεια μου.

αλλα κι εδω με πιανουν κρισεις φοβου μην νομιζεις.. και τοτε κλεινομαι στο μπανιο με το πιεσομετρο, ή τηλεφωνω στην ψυχολογο μου. καθομαι κανενα τεταρτακι μεχρι να ηρεμησω... τι να κανω? το καλοκαιρι που δεν δουλευα για λιγο καιρο, χειροτερεψα. τουλαχιστον αναγκαζομαι να βγαινω λιγο απ το σπιτι...

εσυ τι κανεις?

----------


## Dalia

Είναι πολύ σημαντικό το ότι δουλεύεις.Εγώ είμαι φοιτήτρια αλλά έχω μείνει πίσω γιατί με όλα αυτά τα ψυχολογικά δεν είχα κουράγιο ούτε να πάω στη σχολή ούτε να διαβάσω.Δυστυχώς τον περισσότερο καιρό κλείνομαι στο σπίτι και αυτό είναι ότι χειρότερο.Τώρα τελευταία έχω αρχίσει να βγαίνω όσο μπορώ,έστω και με το ζόρι.Και σίγουρα το \"έξω\" βοηθάει αρκετά.

Κι εγώ μόλις βρω τα σκούρα παίρνω τηλέφωνο τον ψυχολόγο μου να με ηρεμίσει.

Νομίζεις ότι δεν παίρνεις οξυγόνο.Ομως παίρνεις μια χαρά,δεν χρειάζεται να κάνεις τίποτα για να πάρεις αέρα.Ισως αν δοκιμάσεις εκείνη την ώρα να ασχοληθείς με κάτι άλλο για να ξεχαστείς?

Πρέπει να σταματήσεις να ψάχνεις στο ιντερνετ για αρρώστιες.Μην ψάχνεις να βρεις κι άλλες αρρώστιες για να αγχωθείς.Υπάρχουν τόσες πολλές,αν καθίσουμε να αγχωθούμε για όλες καήκαμε!

----------


## angelinadance

πρεπει να δεις κι εσυ τη σχολη σου σαν δουλεια στην οποια πρεπει να πας. αλλιως δεν θα πηγαινεις ποτε. εγω αν δεν ερθω στην δουλεια 1-2-3, θα με διωξουν κι ετσι ερχομαι αναγκαστικα. αυτο ομως μαλλον καλο μου κανει γιατι στο σπιτι, παρολο που νιωθω ασφαλεια, σκεφτομαι συνεχως τα συμπτωματα και μονιμως κατι εχω...

οσο για το διαδυκτιο, το ξερω οτι δεν πρεπει αλλα μπαινω στον πειρασμο... και τι δεν εχω διαβασει.. τρελα σου ρχεται... ενα εκατομυριο αρρωστιες με τα ιδια συμπτωματα με τα δικα μου...
τα τελευταια 10 χρονια πρεπει να εχω δωσει σε γιατρους, εξετασεις και νοσοκομεια μια μικρη περιουσια.
και να φανταστεις οτι εχω και ασφαλεια αλλα δεν με καλυπτει για ο,τι μου κατεβει εμενα στο κεφαλι να κανω!!

θα ηταν ωραιο μια μερα να βρισκομασταν ολοι μαζι! θα μπορουσαμε ισως να το κανονιζαμε...τουλαχιστον οσοι μενουμε Αθηνα

να σε ρωτησω.. στον ψυχολογο στο ντιβανι εισαι?

----------


## lupus30

γεια σας παιδια, ελπιζω να σας βρισκω καλυτερα..
θα θελα να θιξω ξανα ενα προβλημα που εμενα δε λεει να μου περασει και εχει να κανει με το βουητο στα αυτια εδω και 3 μηνες τωρα! μια εξεταση απλη εκανα στον ωρυλλα και βλεποντας τα αυτια μου με εκεινο το \"χωνι\" μου ειπα οτι ειναι πεντακαθαρα.. γενικα ομως, δεν το εψαξε, να κανει ελεγχο ακοης κ.λ.π.. πιθανον επειδη την εκανα στα εξωτερικα ιατρεια του νοσοκομειου και δεν πληρωσα..
παντως θα με βοηθουσε αν καποιος αλλος αντιμετωπιζει παρομοιο προβλημα με βουητο στα αυτια, αρκετα εντονο, συνεχομενο και για μεγαλο διαστημα και αν αποδεδειγμενα οφειλεται τελικα στο αγχος και θα περασει σταδιακα.... να στε ολοι καλα

----------


## angelinadance

τα παρακατω τα βρηκα στο site www.medlook.net
να εστιασεις σ αυτα που λεει για το στρες (και οχι στις υπολοιπες πιθανες αιτιες!!!)

Βουητό στα αυτιά: Αυτά που πρέπει να ξέρετε
22-09-2004



Το βουητό στα αυτιά (εμβοές) είναι ένα πολύ κοινό πρόβλημα. Υπολογίζεται ότι 10% έως 20% των ενηλίκων παρουσιάζουν την ενόχληση αυτή. Οι περισσότεροι υποφέρουν σε ήπιο βαθμό αλλά ένα μικρό ποσοστό έχει το πρόβλημα σε σοβαρό βαθμό.

Το βουητό στα αυτιά είναι ένα σύμπτωμα. Ο ασθενής, ενώ δεν υπάρχουν εξωτερικοί ήχοι, ακούει συνεχώς ένα βουητό που μπορεί να περιλαμβάνει κουδουνίσματα ή σφυρίγματα ή άλλους θορύβους. 

Οι εμβοές έχουν αρνητικές επιδράσεις στους ανθρώπους. Οι επιπτώσεις στον ψυχολογικό τους κόσμο και στη ζωή τους γενικότερα, μπορούν να είναι ήπιες ή πολύ σοβαρές. Το στρες και η κούραση επιδεινώνουν το βουητό στα αυτιά.

Τα άτομα με βουητό στα αυτιά μπορούν λόγω του συμπτώματος αυτού, να υποφέρουν από στεναχώρια, απογοήτευση, κατάθλιψη, άγχος, συχνές αλλαγές της διάθεσης τους, ένταση, ευερεθιστικότητα, δυσκολίες στη συγκέντρωση, αϋπνία. Μερικοί ασθενείς στα πρώτα στάδια της ασθένειας τους, μπορούν να έχουν σκέψεις αυτοκτονίας.

Το συνεχές βουητό στα αυτιά οφείλεται σε βλάβες των ακουστικών κυττάρων του εσωτερικού αυτιού. Οι μικροσκοπικές τριχοειδείς προεκτάσεις των κυττάρων αυτών που βρίσκονται την επιφάνειά τους, δεν κινούνται πλέον φυσιολογικά λόγω της πίεσης που τους εξασκούν τα ηχητικά κύματα.

Οι βλάβες δημιουργούν μια συνεχή τυχαία κίνηση των τριχοειδών προεκτάσεων των ακουστικών κυττάρων, σε μια κατάσταση διαρκούς ερεθισμού. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι ότι τα ακουστικά κύτταρα στέλλουν συνεχώς τυχαία ηλεκτρικά σήματα που δεν οφείλονται σε εξωτερικά ηχητικά κύματα και ο εγκέφαλος τα αντιλαμβάνεται σαν ένα θόρυβο, ένα συνεχές βουητό. 

Οι συχνότερες αιτίες του βουητού στα αυτιά είναι:

Η έκθεση σε δυνατούς ήχους 
Απώλεια ακοής λόγω ηλικίας 
Τραυματισμοί του αυτιού 
Εκφυλισμός λόγω φθοράς των μικρών οστών του μέσου αυτιού 
Ωτοσκλήρυνση 
Ασθένεια Meniere\'s 
Ψηλή πίεση 
Αθηροσκλήρυνση 
Φάρμακα 
Όγκοι της κεφαλής και του λαιμού 
Ανωμαλίες των αιμοφόρων αγγείων 
Το υπερβολικό στρες 


Πρέπει να τονίσουμε ότι ο βλάβες στο αυτί που προκαλούνται από την έκθεση σε δυνατούς ήχους, είναι δυνατόν να προληφθούν. Δυστυχώς στη ζωή μας σήμερα, οι πηγές δυνατού ήχου βρίσκονται παντού στο σπίτι, στην εργασία η στους χώρους ψυχαγωγίας μας. 

Κάθε φορά που υπάρχει ένας τέτοιος κίνδυνος, είναι αναγκαίο να λαμβάνονται μέτρα προστασίας της ακοής μας. Τα μέτρα αυτά περιλαμβάνουν μεταξύ άλλων την απομάκρυνση από τις πηγές δυνατού ήχου που μπορεί να τραυματίσει τα αυτιά μας και τη χρήση ωτοασπίδων. Στους ασθενείς με εμβοές, ο δυνατός ήχος επιδεινώνει το πρόβλημα.

Τα άτομα που αντιλαμβάνονται για πρώτη φορά ότι έχουν συνεχές βουητό στα αυτιά τους, πρέπει να συμβουλεύονται τον ειδικό γιατρό. Αυτό επιβάλλεται άμεσα εάν ο ασθενής παρουσιάζει ταυτόχρονα απώλεια ακοής ή και ίλιγγο.

Ο γιατρός αφού πάρει το ιστορικό μπορεί να εξετάσει τον ασθενή για να βρει εάν υπάρχει μια υποβόσκουσα παθολογική κατάσταση που προκαλεί το βουητό. 

Δεν υπάρχει θεραπεία που μπορεί να εξαλείψει πλήρως τις εμβοές. Δεν υπάρχουν φάρμακα ειδικά εναντίον του βουητού. Στα αρχικά στάδια ή εάν συνυπάρχουν και άλλες διαταραχές, ορισμένα φάρμακα μπορούν να βοηθήσουν.

Όμως υπάρχουν τεχνικές που επιτρέπουν στον ασθενή να χειρίζεται αποτελεσματικά το ενοχλητικό σύμπτωμα με τρόπο τέτοιο που να μπορεί να ζει μια φυσιολογική και παραγωγική ζωή.

Η μείωση του στρες, η αποφυγή της έκθεσης σε δυνατούς ήχους, το καθάρισμα των αυτιών από το κερί, μπορούν να βοηθήσουν. Τα βοηθήματα για τη βελτίωση της ακοής όταν υπάρχει πρόβλημα βαρηκοΐας βοηθούν στη μείωση της αντίληψης από τον ασθενή των εμβοών. 

Οι τεχνικές χαλάρωσης, η ύπνωση, η υπνοθεραπεία, η ψυχολογική υποστήριξη, βοηθούν διότι επιτρέπουν στον ασθενή να αλλάξει τον τρόπο με τον οποίο βιώνει, αντιλαμβάνεται και ερμηνεύει το βουητό που αισθάνεται. Με τις τεχνικές αυτές μαθαίνει να επικεντρώνει αλλού την προσοχή του και κατορθώνει να συνηθίζει να μη δίνει σημασία στο ενοχλητικό αυτό σύμπτωμα.

Επίσης το αλκοόλ, το κάπνισμα, ο καφές πρέπει να αποφεύγονται από τους ασθενείς με βουητό διότι το επιδεινώνουν.

Συνοπτικά θα τονίσουμε ότι το βουητό στα αυτιά είναι ένα συχνό πρόβλημα. Επιβάλλεται διερεύνηση από το γιατρό που πρέπει να γίνεται άμεσα εάν συνυπάρχουν ίλιγγος και πτώση της ακοής. Υπάρχουν αποτελεσματικοί τρόποι αντιμετώπισης που μειώνουν τη σοβαρότητα των συμπτωμάτων και βοηθούν τον ασθενή να έχει μια φυσιολογική και παραγωγική ζωή

----------


## Dalia

Εχεις δίκιο Angelina,μέσα στο σπίτι συνέχεια με τα συμπτώματα ασχολούμαστε.

Εγώ αποφεύγω να ψάχνω στο ιντερνετ για αρρώστιες γιατι ξέρω ότι θα επηρεαστώ και μετά άντε να ησυχάσω αν μου μπουν ιδέες.

Οχι δεν είμαι στο ντιβάνι στον ψυχολόγο.Σε καρέκλα κάθομαι.Εσύ στο ντιβάνι είσαι?

----------


## lupus30

ευχαριστω angelina για το αμεση ανταποκριση.. κανω και εγω το λαθος και το ψαχνω βαθυτερα στο ιντερνετ με αποτελεσμα να μαθαινω για καινουργιες παθησεις και συμπτωματα και να κανω και εγω λαθος σκεψεις.. παντως θα θελα και την αποψη αλλων που λογω αγχωδους διαταραχης τους παρουσιαστηκε προβλημα βουητων στα αυτια, το εψαξαν και τελικα ολα οφειλονταν εκει.. γιατι αν για καθε συμπτωμα την ψαχνουμε διπλα λογω γιατρων, χαθηκαμε:)

----------


## spiral_architect

Χαθηκαμε δεν λες τιποτα lupus30
Εγω το βουητο στα αυτια το εχω εδω και 4 μηνες.Βουητο,σφυριγματα,πο ακια,ενταση,βουλωματα και ολα τα συναφη.Πηγα σε Ωρυλα δις(σε δυο διαφορετικους) μου κανανε ολες τις εξετασεις,ολα ηταν τελεια! Απο τοτε το αποδεχτηκα ως προβλημα του αγχους και δεν το λογαριαζω πολυ πια.
Δεν μπορω παντως ευκολα να ξεφυγω απο ολα αυτα,ειναι στιγμες που δεν με χωραει η γη,με πιανει μεγαλη απελπισια...
Η Σχολη και πολλες απο τις ενασχολησεις μου φευγουν σιγα σιγα μακρυα....

----------


## gus1973

Αυτό τον καιρό έχω δύσπνοια με πίεση στο στήθος. Νιώθω ότι δεν μου φτάνει ο αέρας, ότι δεν μπορώ να αναπνέυσω (δεν μπορώ να αναπνεύσω καλά από το ένα ρουθούνι λόγω διαφράγματος). 

Το θέμα είναι πότε όλα αυτά εμφανίζονται;
Παλιότερα, όταν αγχωνόμουν ή θύμωνα (κυρίως όταν θύμωνα) εμφανίζονταν αυτή η πίεση στο στήθος. Το καλό ήταν ότι τα συγκεκριμένα συμπτώματα εμφανίζονταν μία άντε δύο φορές το χρόνο. τα τελευταία δύο χρόνια και μετά από απανωτά γεγονότα τα οποία μου δημιούργησαν έντονο στρες (διάβασμα για διαγωνισμό, γάμος, θάνατος) η δύσπνοια έχει επανάλεθει δριμύτερη (άρα και η διαταραχή πανικού). Θυμώνω πολύ πιο έυκολα (και αυτό είναι που με ανησυχεί) και δεν μπορώ εύκολα να \"πείσω\" τον εαυτό μου ότι όλα πάνε καλά ώστε να φύγει και το σύμπτωμα. Φυσικό μετά απ΄όλα αυτά ήταν να μου προκληθεί υπέρταση (14). Αύριο θα πάω να κάνω εξετάσεις να δω τι γίνεται από εδώ και πέρα. Περιμένω σχεδόν τα πάντα και ελπίζω να επικεντρωθώ στην μείωση του άγχους και του θυμού και όχι τόσο στα σωματικά συμπτώματα...

----------


## Νικολέτα

Κώστα καλησπέρα

Τι άσχημο συναίσθημα αυτή η δύσπνοια! Έτσι άρχισα να ψάχνω και να κάνω εξετάσεις για να δω τι έχω. Φοβόμου υπερβολικά ότι θα πεθάνω, αφού ο αέρας που εισέπνεα δεν ήταν αρκετός. Μια μέρα που μ\'επιασε στη δουλέιά κι ένας συνάδελφος με πήγε στο γιατρό να μου μετρήσει την πίεση, είχα φτάσει κι εγώ στο 14. Όπως μου είπε ο γιατρός όμως, αυτό δε θεωρείται υπέρταση, απλώς είσαι στο όριο. Ξέρεις, εμείς το προκαλούμε όλο αυτό με το μυαλό μας. Ευτυχώς τελευταία αισθάνομαι καλύτερα, χωρίς όμως αυτό να σημαίνει ότι δε με πιάνει καθόλου. Απλώς όταν συμβαίνει αυτό προσπαθώ να απασχοληθώ με κάτι άλλο για να το ξεχάσω και λέω στον εαυτό μου ότι δεν θα πάθω κάτι. Και η σύμπτωση: Δριμύτερα είχαν επανέλθει τα συμπτώματα μετά από το θάνατο του παππού μου και μετά από το γάμο μου! Πότε εντοπίζεις ότι σε πιάνει συνήθως; Όταν είσαι μόνος σου; Το βράδυ μήπως; Περιμένω απάντησή σου!!!

Νικολέτα

----------


## lupus30

spiral_architect καλο κουραγιο με τα βουητα μας, αν ειναι απο το αγχος ας αρχισουμε να μην το πολυσκεφτομαστε πια και να δουμε αποτελεσμα.. ας το ξεκινησουμε μαζι απο σημερα και οποιος καλυτερεψει πρωτος, κερδιζει:) εισαι..?
κωστα και νικολετα η δυσπνοια ειναι γνωστο συμπτωμα αγχους, το εχω και εγω και το αντιμετωπιζω με χαλαρωση και βαθιες αναπνοες..το κλειδι ειναι οταν μας πιανουν αυτα να μην φοβομαστε πια, να κανουμε υπομονη και θετικες σκεψεις.. βοηθαει πολυ παιδια οταν σας πιανουν αυτα να κλεισετε τα ματια και να σκεφτειτε εναν ανθρωπο, μια κατασταση, μια εμπειρια ή αναμνηση που σας εκανε και σας κανει χαρουμενο και ευτυχισμενο, ειναι εκπληκτικο το αποτελεσμα, δοκιμαστε το! δυναμη σε ολους, θα αντεξουμε και μεσα απο αυτο θα μαθουμε πραγματικα να ζουμε και να εκτιμουμε....

----------


## Νικολέτα

lupus έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Βοηθάει πολύ η θετική σκέψη. Ευχαριστώ πολύ

Νικολέτα

----------


## spiral_architect

Λοιπον lupus30 εγω εχω βαλει το χρονομετρο,εναν αγωνα δρομου να τα ξεπερασω και θελω να κανω και ρεκορ!
Δευτερα παω σε ψυχολογο να δουμε...
Να πω και ενα ασχετο,μιλησα επιτελους στον πατερα μου για αυτα και μου ειπε οτι τα ειχε περασει και αυτος σχεδον στην ηλικια μου,αγχωδεις καταστασεις,οχι βεβαια με την υγεια του απλα με αλλα πραγματα. Μηπως τελικα ειναι και γονιδιακα ολα αυτα? Προδιαθεσεις να τα παθουμε? Κατι σαν κληρονομικες ασθενειες?...Απλως αναρωτιεμαι...

----------


## lupus30

ok spiral_architect, μακαρι να το κανεις το ρεκορ και εγω να ακολουθησω!
και ο ψυχολογος θα σε βοηθησει, θα το δεις, κανε μονο υπονομη γιατι εκει δουλευει πολυ το υποσυνειδητο και στην αρχη μπορει να αισθανεσαι οτι δεν κερδιζεις κατι, αλλα αυτο δεν ισχυει.. 
οσον αφορα το κληρονομικο, δεν νομιζω να εχει σχεση με αγχωδη διαταραχες αλλα με πιο σοβαρα, τυπου σχιζοφρενεια κ.λ.π ειναι θεμα καθαρα χαρακτηρα νομιζω, οσο πιο ευαισθητος (με την καλη εννοια ομως), τοσο πιο επηρρεπης.. καλο ειναι παντως και οι γονεις να ειναι συμμαχοι σε ολο αυτο.. βλεπεις, σταδιακα ολα μπαινουν σε μια σειρα, θα το ξεπερασεις και θα γινεις πιο δυνατος, αρκει να μην δωσεις σημασια μεγαλη σε πισωγυρισματα και να τα αντιμετωπισεις και αυτα με την ιδια δυναμη.. αντε να φαμε το κ....λοβουητα πια!!

----------


## xristos

spiral kai gw t idia zoria trabaw.ala oloi ston agwna axxx.................

----------


## adonistsav

kalispera paidia. kai go sto idio louki eimai. oli tin imera ponakia sto stithos , stin plati kai moydiasmata sto kefali. oi ponoi poy niotho stin plati me exoun anisixisei arketa . se esas pos einaii re paidia. ?? emena einai san tsibimata sinexeia. se sigrisi me alous filus poy exo diavasei i katastasi moy tha elega einai kaliteri alla kai pali para einai enoxlitiki. oloi aytoi oi ponoi me exoun koyrasei kai eimai mono ston deytero mina. ade na doume......... stis diskoles stigmes pairno kai ena xanax 0.25 kai iremo alla thelo na to kopso teleios .

----------


## lupus30

adonistsav καλημερα.. εισαι στο δευτερο μηνα και να ξερεις οτι θελει το χρονο του ολη αυτη η ιστορια απο τη στιγμη που θα ξεσπασει.. οσο λιγοτερο το σκεφτεσαι και ανησυχεις, τοσο πιο γρηγορα θα φυγει.. θα εχει και πισωγυρισματα βεβαια, αλλα πλεον θα ξερεις τι ειναι και δεν θα σε ανησυχει.. 
ειναι δυσκολο στην αρχη, το καταλαβαινω απολυτα, εγω ειμαι 8 μηνες ετσι και ακομα δεν εχω παψει να ανησυχω τελειως.. παντως καλο ειναι το xanax να το κοψεις σιγα σιγα γιατι ειναι εθιστικο και στην ουσια κανει οτι μπορεις πραγματικα μονος σου να κανεις χρησιμοποιωντας απλα το μυαλο σου.. το καλυτερο θα ηταν μια ψυχοθεραπεια που θα σε βοηθουσε πιθανο να βρεις τα αιτια και γενικα μονο καλο κανει.. υπομονη και μην ανησυχεις, θα κανει τον κυκλο του και θα σε κανει παραλληλο πολυ πιο δυνατο..

----------


## gus1973

Νικολέτα γειά σου. Τον τελευταίο καιρό είμαι αρκετά πιεσμένος. Δεν έχω διευκρινίσει τις ακριβώς \"φταίει\"...επιφανειακά... βέβαια το τι \"φταίει\" βαθύτερα το έχω σχεδόν εντοπίσει... :)

Με πιάνει το πρωί στη δουλειά (μιας και εκεί υπάρχει ένα σχετικό πρόβλημα) και στο σπίτι όταν και πάλι πρέπει να κάνω κάποια δουλειά (πνευματικής φύσης). Βασικά, νιώθω ότι είμαι \"μπουχτισμένος\" από κάποιες εργασίες που έκανα στο παρελθόν και πρέπει να τις συνεχίσω (αυτό το πρέπει είναι ένα άλλο πρόβλημα που πρέπει να τακτοποιήσω κάποια στιγμή :) ) Αυτό που με απασχολεί περισσότερο είναι ότι ο θυμός μου είναι τεράστιος με αποτέλεσμα να μου δημιουργεί ένα \"κάψιμο\" στο στήθος και μια νευρικότητα που δεν με αφήνει να ησυχάσω και να σκεφτώ καθαρά.

Οι εξετάσεις μου βέβαια κάτι έδειξαν, μιας και δεν γίνονταν διαφορετικά. Ο καρδιολόγος έπαθε πλάκα από την ταχυπαλμία μου. Η καρδιά μου όταν με εξέταζε πήγαινε να σπάσει. Άρχισε να μου λέει να ηρεμήσω αλλά δεν καταλάβαινε ότι σε έναν τύπο με το (ψυχολογικό) παρελθόν το δικό μου, τέτοιου είδους παραινέσεις δημιουργούν τα ακριβώς αντίθετα αποτελέσματα. Τελειώνοντας η εξέταση και αφού οι διαπιστώσεις του γιατρού σχετικά με το άγχος μου, με έιχαν κάνει ράκος, ήρθε και η διάγνωση. Μου είπε λοιπόν, ότι παρατήρησε ένα φύσημα καρδιάς το οποίο πιθανόν να δημιουργεί και την ταχυπαλμία. Μάλιστα.... αρχίζει νέος γύρος, σκέψεων, αναζητήσεων, συμπερασμάτων και ενδοσκοπήσεων σχετικά με το τι \"φταίει\", που πάμε και άλλα τέτοια ωράια :) .

----------


## adonistsav

LUPUS ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΣΟΥ. ΕΧΩ ΗΔΗ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΕΙ ΨΥΧΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ XANAX TO ΠΑΙΡΝΩ ΜΟΝΟ ΟΤΑΝ ΧΡΕΙΑΣΤΕΙ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΑΝΑ 4-5 ΗΜΕΡΕΣ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΧΑΜΗΛΗ Η ΔΟΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΕΘΙΖΕΣΕ. ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΕΣ ΤΟ ΧΩΡΟ ΤΩΝ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΩΝ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΑΓΩΓΗ ΑΛΛΗ. ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΟΓΚΑ. ΕΧΩ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΒΟΗΘΑΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΤΗΝ ΧΑΛΑΡΩΣΗ. ΑΠΛΑ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΨΕΙΣ ΛΙΓΟ ΟΣΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΙ ΟΙ ΠΟΝΟΙ. ΕΜΕΝΑ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟΛΕΠΤΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΝΤΟΝΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΚΡΑΤΟΥΝ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΑΝΕΚΤΟΙ. ΑΥΤΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΤΡΕΛΕΝΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΟΔΗΓΟΥΝ ΣΕ ΚΡΙΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΙ ΕΝΤΟΝΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΙΓΜΙΑΙΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΣΥΝΗΘΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΛΑΤΗ. ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΤΡΕΛΟΥΛΙΑΣΜΑΤΑ ΤΑ ΕΙΧΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΦΥΓΕΙ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΟΜΩΣ. ΥΠΟΘΕΤΩ ΟΜΩΣ ΟΤΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΑΘΕΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΑ

----------


## Νικολέτα

Κώστα καλημέρα,

Διαβάζω ένα βιβλίο για την κατάθλιψη και το πώς θα ήταν καλό να αντιμετωπίζουμε τα πράγματα στη ζωή μας. Στο κεφάλαιο που βρίσκομαι λοιπόν αναλύεται ο θυμός που αισθανόμαστε και ποιός ευθύνεται γι\'αυτόν. Εξηγεί ότι κανένας άνθρωπος και καμία συμπεριφορά δεν έχει τη δύναμη να μας θυμώσει, να μας στενοχωρήσει, να μας μελαγχολήσει. Αυτή τη δύναμη την έχουμε μόνο εμείς μέσα από τις σκέψεις μας. Δεν φταίει δηλαδή το γεγονός που συμβαίνει αλλά το πώς εμείς το αντιλαμβανόμαστε. Άν το αναλύσεις λίγο θα καταλάβεις ότι έτσι είναι τα πράγματα (αυτό προσπαθώ να κάνω κι εγώ). Πιστεύω ότι είμαστε πολύ αυστηροί με τον εαυτό μας και γι\'αυτό όλα τα \"πρέπει\" μας αγχώνουν και μας φορτίζουν ακόμη περισσότερο. Να μειώσουμε τα \"πρέπει\" προτείνω!!! 
Φύσημα στην καρδιά έχω κι εγώ, το οποίο ανακάλυψα μια δεκαετία περίπου πριν, όταν ξεκίνησαν οι ταχυκαρδίες. Μη σε ανησυχεί καθόλου. Όπως μου είχε πει ο καρδιολόγος, το 70% των ανθρώπων το έχει και δεν δημιουργεί κανένα, μα κανένα πρόβλημα, απλώς είναι λίγο ενοχλητική μερικές φορές αυτή η ταχυκαρδία. Μην της δίνεις και πολλή σημασία!! Μήπως να σταματήσουμε αυτές τις ενδοσκοπησεις και τους στοχασμούς μας και να χαλαρώσουμε λιγάκι; Λες να βοηθήσει αυτό; Περιμένω νέα σου

Νικολέτα

----------


## lupus30

adonistsav καταλαβαινω απολυτα ποσο ενοχλητικοι ειναι αυτοι οι πονοι..
και εμενα λοιπον ξεκινησαν ως μυαλγιες, ιδιαιτερα στους ωμους και στα χερια, μια αισθηση σαν συνεχομενο πιασιμο ή ψυξη.. πονοι πολλοι και ξεκαρφωτοι υπηρχαν απο την αρχη και υπαρχουν ακομα, αλλες φορες ως ενα τσιμπημα και αλλες φορες κρατουν περισσοτερο.. εμενα παντως με χτυπανε σε ολα τα σημεια του σωματος με εμφαση στο στομαχι, νεφρα, πνευμονες, πλατη, στηθος και μεση..οσο αγχωνεσαι οταν σε πιανουν, τοσο περισσοτερο κρατανε γιαυτο και εγω εχω μαθει πλεον και τους αναγνωριζω και δεν δινω σημασια με αποτελεσμα να ξεχνιουνται ή να παραμενουν μεχρι να τους δωσω την απαραιτητη προσοχη:)
το εχω ξαναπει, αισθανομαι μερικες φορες σαν να υπαρχει ενας δευτερος εαυτος που βγαινει και ζηταει προσοχη με αυτο τον τροπο και αν δε του δωσεις, επιμενει και εξελισεται.. εγω λοιπον οταν ξεπερναω κατι και δεν αγχωνομαι πια, βγαινει κατι αλλο που ως καινουργιο συμπτωμα, φυσικο ειναι να με ανησυχησει και παει λεγοντας.. σιγουρα και αποδεδειγμενα ομως οσο λιγοτερο τους δινεις σημασια αυτα εξασθενουν και καποια στιγμη δεν θα υπαρχουν και αλλα συμπτωματα να βγαλει ο \"αλλος εαυτος\" και θα ησυχασει..
αυτα που με απασχολουν τωρα τελευταια και κρατανε εδω και καιρο και θα θελα και την δικη σας εμπειρια ειναι το βουητο στα αυτια, οι πονοι στους πνευμονες και ενα μικρο πρηξιμο αναμεσα απο τα νευρα των χεριων με αποτελεσμα καποιους πονους σε συγκεκριμενες κινησεις και γενικα στην κουραση των χεριων.. θα βοηθουσε αν και καποιος αλλος εχει τα συγκεκριμενα συμπτωματα και αποδειγμενα τελικα προερχονται απο αγχος... να μαστε ολοι καλα παιδες, θα αντεξουμε παντως!

----------


## adonistsav

φιλε μου εγω τα εχω ολα. τελικα ολα ειναι ενας φαυλος κυκλος μεσα στο μυαλο μας και αυτο πρεπει να σταματησουμε. κα μενα με χτυπανε παντου . αλλα η ταχυπαλμια που εκανα χτεσ δεν παιζοταν. περα σημερα ενα κουτακι τενορμιν και οποτε με βαραει ταχυπαλμια θα κοπαναω κανα χαπακι γιατι το μονο κακο της ολης υποθεσης ειναι η κουραση που προκαλει στην καρδια η ταχυπαλμια. αντε να δουμε τι θα γινει με αυτουσ τουσ πονους , φιλε μου σε εκανα add στο μσν αλλα θα ειμαι στην βασημου την τριτη.

----------


## Oblivia

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ.ΕΙΠΑ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΘΕΣΩ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΛΙΣΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΓΙΟ ΒΑΣΙΛΗ ΤΑ ΔΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΦΕΡΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ.
ΠΑΙΔΟΥΛΑ ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ,ΟΤΑΝ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΕΔΩΣΑ ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΕΣ,ΑΡΧΗΣΑ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΔΥΣΠΝΟΙΑ.ΝΟΜΙΖΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΑΣΘΜΑ Η ΗΛΙΘΙΑ.
ΜΕΤΑ ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΧΩΡΙΣΑ ΣΤΑ 21 ΕΓΙΝΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΙΟ ΕΝΤΟΝΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ Κ Η ΜΑΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΕΛΕΓΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΑΤΙΑΣΜΑ.ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΚΑΘΟΜΟΥΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΡΙΩΜΟΥΝ ΑΒΕΡΤΑ ΠΑΓΚΑ.

ΜΕΧΡΙ ΠΟΥ ΑΚΟΥΜΠΗΣΑ ΤΑ 27 ΚΑΙ ΚΟΝΤΕΥΑ (ΠΑΛΙ ΑΠΟ ΧΩΡΙΣΜΟ ΕΠΩΔΥΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΤΙΚΗ ΠΑΡΑΜΑΣΧΑΛΑ)ΝΑ ΑΝΟΙΞΩ ΤΟΝ ΘΩΡΑΚΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΑ ΔΥΟ ΜΠΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΠΕΙ ΑΕΡΑΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΑ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΩ ΑΔΟΞΑ Η ΚΑΗΜΕΝΗ.ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΠΗΓΑ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΑΚΤΙΝΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ,ΠΗΓΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΠΑΘΟΛΟΓΟ Ο ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΕΛΑΓΕ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟΥ ΕΛΕΓΑ ΓΙΑΤΡΕ ΠΕΘΑΙΑΙΑΙΑΙΝΩ,ΘΑ ΜΕΙΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΑΝΑΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΕΙΝΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΙΣΩΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΑΙ.

ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΔΩΣΕ ΛΕΞΟΤΑΝΙΛΑΚΙΑ(ΤΗΝ ΜΙΚΡΗ ΔΟΣΗ ΔΛΔ) ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΗΓΑ ΣΕ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟ ΞΕΣΤΡΑΒΩΘΗΚΑ.ΤΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΤΟ ΜΟΥΛΙΚΟ ΤΑ ΦΤΑΙΕΙ ΟΛΑ.Κ Η ΕΛΛΕΙΨΗ ΑΕΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΑΠΑΤΗ.ΤΟΥΝΑΝΤΙΟΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΥΠΕΡΟΞΥΓΟΝΩΣΗ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΛΟΓΩ ΑΓΧΟΥΣ ΑΥΞΑΝΕΤΑΙ Ο ΡΥΘΜΟΣ ΕΙΣΠΝΟΩΝ.ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΑΥΤΗ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΧΕ ΠΕΙ ΦΙΛΑΡΑΚΙ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΥΠΡΟ ΦΑΝΤΑΡΟΠΟΥΛΟ,ΟΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΛΟ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΠΝΕΩ ΣΕ ΠΛΑΣΤΙΚΗ ΣΑΚΟΥΛΑ.Ο ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΞΗΓΗΣΕ ΓΙΑΤΙ,ΜΟΥ ΕΔΕΙΞΕ ΑΣΚΗΣΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΟΕΛΕΓΧΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΧΑΛΑΡΩΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΣΠΝΟΩΝ ΕΙΔΙΚΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΕΚΟΨΑ ΤΑ ΗΡΕΜΙΣΤΙΚΑ.

ΕΠΙΣΗΣ,ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΔΥΣΠΝΟΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΤΥΡΑΝΝΑ Η ΤΣΟΥΛΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ 11 ΣΧΕΔΟΝ,ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΕ ΠΙΕΖΟΥΝ ΣΤΟΝ ΛΑΙΜΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΡΡΥΘΜΙΕΣ.ΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΧΑΝΩ ΧΤΥΠΟΥΣ ΚΑΡΔΙΑΣ.ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΠΕΦΤΩ ΣΤΟ ΚΕΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΑΧΥΚΑΡΔΙΑ. ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΠΟΝΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΣΤΟΜΑΧΙ Κ ΣΤΟ ΣΤΗΘΟΣ. ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ,ΤΟ ΠΙΟ ΣΠΑΣΤΙΚΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΝΑ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΜΕΙΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΑΝΑΣΑ,ΟΤΙ ΟΣΟ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΠΝΕΩ,Ο ΑΕΡΑΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΦΤΑΝΕΙ.
ΑΥΤΑ.ΤΣΑΟΥ ΙΟΥ!

----------


## Kassi

Χμμμμ!!!Συμπτώματα άγχους είχα απ\'την μέρα που έκλεισα τα 5 μου.Μην πω και πιο μικρή.Το αποκαλούσα \"ανάσαμα\"Έκανα να ανασάνω αλλά γιοκ.Αισθανόμουν ότι η ανάσα πήγαινε μέχρι τη μέση.Μετά το έριξα στη σπαστική κωλίτιδα(κάπως έτσι γράφεται) και σήμερα στα 21 παρά είμαι αυτή που είμαι.Φαινόταν από μικρό,παιδί μου..Το έλεγαν τα άστρα!!!Από άγχος ξεκίνησα σε αγχώδη διαταραχή κατέληξα.Δεν άλλαξα η *******.Στις αρχές είχα και τους πανικούς μου,στα 17 μου και κάτι,τρίτη λυκείου,όπου βάρεσε κόκκινο το πιεσόμετρο(20 με 11) και η μάνα μου επειδή με έβλεπε χλωμή νόμιζε ότι είχα υπόταση και με ξάπλωνε και μου σήκωνε τα πόδια να συνέλθω.Πώς δεν έπαθες κανά εγκεφαλικό μου είπε;(Με την μαλακία της,εννοούσε)Εκείνη την μέρα είπα ότι \"Έχετε γεια βρισούλες...\"Φώναζα \"Μαμά δεν θέλω να πεθάνω\"!!!!!!Προσπάθησε να χαλαρώσεις μου έλεγε αλλά το μπορούσα;Ξέρω ότι η αδρεναλίνη κάνει τον κύκλο της και παίρνει κανά μισάωρο να επανέλθουν τα επίπεδα στο φυσιολογικό...Μετά και παρά τα φάρμακα με έπιαναν τέτοιες κρίσεις αλλά μπορεί να ήταν από την προσαρμογή μου σε αυτά.Να σηκώνομαι τώρα 7 που μου και να μην μπορώ καλά καλά να δω.Να πηγαίνω στο χωλ ,να πέφτω κάτω και να ουρλιάζω.Ο αδερφός μου,φτωχό παιδί,τα είχε δει όλα!!!!!!Τώρα πέρασαν όλα αυτά και όταν σπάνια έρχονται ξέρω να τα αντιμετωπίζω γνωρίζοντας πως μπόρα είναι θα περάσει.Αυτό που με καθησύχασε για την επόμενη φορά που έπαθα κρίση ήταν ο ψυχίατρος που μου έλεγε όταν του έλεγα(χαχα)....Κάσι:Μα οι παλμοί μου φτάνουν τους 100 και θα πεθάνω. Γιατρός:Και τους χίλιους να φτάσουν δεν θα πεθάνεις. Το σκεφτόμουν αυτό και μπορούσα να ηρεμώ τον εαυτό μου.

----------


## Dalia

5 χρονών παιδάκι τι σε βασάνιζε βρε kassi μου και άρχισαν τα συμπτώματα άγχους?Εμένα μου άρχισαν λίγα χρόνια αργότερα,γύρω στα 12-13 λόγω του καταραμένου του σχολείου.Και ακόμα παιδεύομαι...
Δύσκολα τα πράγματα αν σε πιάνουν σε τόσο μικρή ηλικία.Νιώθεις ότι είσαι καταδικασμένη να τα έχεις για πάντα.

----------


## Kassi

Ντάλια μου δεν λες τίποτα.Τι να σου πω;Ήμουν υπερευαίσθητη,μόνο έτσι το εξηγώ.Αλλιώς,να πω ότι ήμουν μία καταδικασμένη;Δεν ξέρω και δεν έχω ρωτήσει κάποιον ειδικό γιατί από μικρή ήμουν αυτή που ήμουν και ήμουν αγχώδης.Θυμάμαι πάντως ότι φοβόμουν πολύ το θάνατο.Με πήγαν να πάρω ένα βιβλίο και έλεγε \"Το αθάνατο \'21\" και επειδή είχε μέσα θάνατο το απέφευγα και με τρόμο.Δεν θέλω το Αθάνατο φώναζα στους γονείς μου.Και τα παιδιά φοβόμουν για κάποιο λόγο.Γενικά ήμουν χέσε μέσα!!!!Κοίτα,δεν είναι να γεννιέσαι με τόση ευαισθησία μερικές φορές.Ας έπαιρνε ο Θεός να έδινε σε 50 άλλους.Όλη σε εμένα;

----------


## Dalia

Εμένα μου είχε πει παλιότερα κάποιος ψυχολόγος ότι επειδή η μητέρα μου είχε πολύ άγχος και φοβόταν για μένα από όταν ήμουν μωρό μην πάθω τίποτα,μου το μετέδωσε εκείνη αυτό το άγχος.Και οι καβγάδες στο σπίτι από τους γονείς,κι αυτοί επηρέασαν.Κι εγώ μικρή (πριν αρχίσουν οι πανικοί) φοβόμουν πολλά πράγματα,τον θάνατο,το σκοτάδι πάρα πολύ.Και στεναχωριόμουν κι όλας με το παραμικρό.Τα έπαιρνα όλα κατάκαρδα.Αστα...
Βλέπω τον μπαμπά μου,τα ξαδέρφια μου,τους θείους μου που έχουν μια αναισθησία γαϊδουρινή και λέω όλη την ευαισθησία που λείπει από το σόι μου την μάζεψα εγώ?

----------


## Kassi

Ντάλια έτσι ακριβώς μα ακριβώς και εγώ!Αγχωτικότατη μαμά....Καβγάδες μπαμπά μαμά και άλλα που ακόμα δεν θέλω να τα βγάλω στην φόρα..Απλά ήμουν η πιο ευαίσθητη...και την πλήρωσα....Σκοτάδι;Δεν τολμούσα να κοιμηθώ χωρίς φως....

----------


## iwanna25

σας καταλαβαινω απολυτα παιδια.
και γω μεγαλωσα σε ενα αγχοτικο και καταθλιπτογενες περιβαλλον παρολο που εισεπραξα πολλη αγαπη.

----------


## Adzik

γενικα η οικογενιακη ζωη παιζει τοοοσο μεγαλλο ρολο....στην ικανοτητα διαχειρισησ του αγχουσ μασ......

----------


## Dalia

kassi εγώ ακόμα δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ χωρίς ένα μικρό φως αναμένο.Με πιάνει πανικός στο σκοτάδι,νομίζω ότι δεν μπορώ να αναπνεύσω.

----------


## Oblivia

DALIA,ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΖΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΦΟΒΙΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΤΥΠΟΥ ΑΓΟΡΑΦΟΒΙΑ,ΚΛΕΙΣΤΟΦΟΒΙΑ,ΥΨ ΟΦΟΒΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΙΟΦΟΒΙΑ,Ο ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΤΟ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ SORC. ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ΟΤΙ ΟΙ ΦΟΒΙΕΣ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΝΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΒΑΖΕΙ ΣΕ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΟ ΜΑΣ ΤΟ ΣΩΜΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΥΠΟΣΕΙΝΗΔΗΤΟΣ ΛΟΓΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΤΕ ΕΠΙΖΗΤΟΥΜΕ ΕΙΤΕ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΦΥΓΟΥΜΕ.
ΜΕ ΛΙΓΑ ΛΟΓΙΑ ΟΙ ΦΟΒΙΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ-ΑΠΟΠΡΟΣΑΝΑΤΟΛΙΣΜΟΣ ΜΑΣ(ΓΑΜΩ;ΤΙ ΛΕΞΗ ΕΦΤΙΑΞΑ ΠΑΛΙ!).ΧΤΥΠΑΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΟΔΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΝΙΩΘΟΥΜΕ ΠΧ ΤΟΝ ΠΟΝΟΔΟΝΤΟ. Η ΧΤΥΠΑΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΡΕΞΕΙ Η ΜΑΜΑ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΦΡΟΝΤΙΣΕΙ.ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΑΝΤΕΡΓΚΡΑΟΥΝΤ ΜΗΝΥΜΑΤΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΤΡΕΛΟ ΦΤΥΑΡΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΒΡΕΙΣ.ΑΜΑ ΤΑ ΒΡΕΙΣ ΟΜΩΣ....ΕΝΑ ΘΑ ΠΩ.ΜΠΑΙΝΩ ΣΕ ΑΣΑΝΣΕΡ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΠΙΣΙΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΙΔΡΩΤΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΒΙΖΙΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΣΤΟΜΑΧΙ ΜΟΥ ΟΡΔΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΠΕΤΑΛΟΥΔΕΣ!

ΕΑΝ ΘΕΛΗΣΕΙΣ,ΜΙΛΗΣΕ ΣΕ ΕΙΔΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΠΟΣΟ ΩΡΑΙΟ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΥ Ο ΦΟΒΟΣ ΘΑ ΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟΣ,ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΣΕΝΑ ΔΛΔ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΠΡΩΤΟΣ.ΤΡΑΣΤ ΜΙ.

----------


## Dalia

Πανεπιστημιοφοβία ε?Πολύ μου άρεσε η νέα φοβία που βρίκες.Ισως είναι και η μεγαλύτερη μου φοβία από όλες αυτή,γι\'αυτό πατάω σπάνια στη σχολή μου και όποτε είναι να πάω νιώθω σαν να με πηγαίνουν για εκτέλεση.
Σε ειδικό μιλάω από τότε που θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου,ψυχολόγους-ψυχιάτρους όλους του έχω γυρίσει.Αλλά με τόσα που έχω τι να μου πρωτολύσουν κι αυτοί?

----------


## Kassi

Χαχα.Κι εμένα η μάνα μου με είχε πάρει με το ζόρι απ\'το σχολείο και με είχε πάει σε ψυχολόγο,νομίζω γιατί παρουσίαζα δύσπνοια και άλλα τέτοια από τα 5 μου...Χαρά,χαρά!!!Ε,και βγήκε ότι έχω κάποιες παραπάνω ευαισθησίες και θα πρέπει να μου συμπεριφέρονται ανάλογα.Δεν το έκαναν όμως και να που φτάσαμε.Αχ,γονείς!Η ζωή κι ο θάνατός μου!!

----------


## Dalia

Εμένα οι γονείς μου είχαν κάνει και οι ίδιοι αρκετές συνεδρίες σε ψυχολόγο για να καταλάβουν τι έχω και τι πρέπει να κάνουν για να με βοηθήσουν.Οτι τους είπε ο ψυχολόγος εκείνοι έκαναν ακριβώς τα αντίθετα.Στου κουφού την πόρτα...

----------


## Kassi

Έτσι,έτσι Ντάλια μου.Ακριβώς τα αντίθετα απ\'ότι μια φορά και δύο μη σου πω που άκουσαν.Στον ψυχολόγο.Είναι ευαίσθητο παιδί,θέλει ειδικό χειρισμό.Μου έδωσαν αντ\'αυτού έναν κακό χρόνο γενικό.Στον ψυχίατρο.Μην την καταπιέζετε.Και κοιτάξτε να ηρεμήσετε κι εσείς.Κάσσυ πλύνε την στοίβα των πιάτων.Κάσσυ τα ρούχα περιμένουν μέρες έξω.Κάσσυ βγάλε τα τακούνια.Ενοχλείς τους από κάτω(=Μας τα έχεις κάνει τσουρέκια,χεστήκαμε για τον από κάτω).Κάσσυ αυτά που σου λέμε τα λέει κάθε φυσιολογικός άνθρωπος.Δεν είμαστε στριμμένοι.Κάσσυ μην πλένεσαι μετά τις 11μμ κι ας γυρνάς μες στην μπίχλα και τον ιδρώτα απ\'το γυμναστήριο και αύριο έχεις πρωινή δουλειά.Κάσσυ όλη την μέρα κοιμάσαι και ξυπνάς το απόγευμα και έχεις όρεξη.Πλύνε τα πιάτα σου...(το επαναλαμβάνω για να τονίσω την επαναλαμβανόμενη χρήση του)Θα με ρωτάνε τι θυμάσαι από τους γονείς σου..Θα λέω:Τα πιάτα σου αλλιώς θα στα φέρω όλα στο δωμάτιό σου...Μια 24ωρη γκρίνια.Και πάλι δεν σηκώθηκε αυτή και μου γράφει μηνύματα να την ξυπνάω(σημειωτέον τα χάπια με κάνουν κουδούνι και δεν καταλαβαίνω Χριστό από ξυπνητήρια).Και πού θα πάει αυτή η κατάσταση.+ότι με έχουν πετάξει 4-5 φορές εκτός σπιτιού..Τους αγαπώ πολύ βρε!!!
Αυτή ήταν η ηρεμία και ο σωστός χειρισμός που απαιτήθηκε από τον ψυχίατρο.....Μετά πώς να μη γίνω ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική και ακραία πες μου;Εύχομαι απλά άλλοι να ζουν μια καλύτερη ζωή από τη δική μου και να φύγω από αυτό το κωλόσπιτο να πάρω την ζωή στα χέρια μου να την ζήσω πριν πεθάνω.Γιατί θα λέω έζησα 20 άχρηστα χρόνια,σαν μια άχρηστη ψυχαναγκαστική συνήθεια!!!!!!

----------


## alfapark2001

Κοιταξε να δεις με τους γονεις τι παιζει. Εχω και εγω το ιδιο ακριβως προβλημα ο πατερας μου παντα πρεπει να πει κατι δηλαδη Νικολα παρε μου στο τηλεφωνο τον ταδε, φερε μου τα χαρτια, πηγαινε εκει, κανε το αλλο, καπου ομως αυτο δεν πηγαινει ετσι ειδικα οταν εχεις και την δικη σου ζωη. Εμενα η ιδεα μου σε αυτο τον τομεα ειναι ο εξης αυτο που εκανα μονος μου ενα σπιτι μονη σου και φτιαξε την ζωη σου οσο καλυτερα μπορεις. Δεν χρειαζεται να ειναι ακριβο σπιτι αλλα να ειναι το δικο σου εκει που θα μπαινεις μεσα και θα ηρεμεις το σπιτι ειναι μερος ηρεμιας, χαλαρωσης και αυτοεκτιμησης (σαν ενας φορτιστης μπαταριας) εαν μπαινεις στο σπιτι σου και σε ζαλιζουν και σε κανουν να αισθανεσαι ασχημα κανε αυτο που σου λεω. Εγω μετακομιζω την αλλη εβδομαδα και πραγματικα θα σου πω εμπειρειες πιστευω επειδη εχω ξανα ζησει μονος μου οτι θα βρω την ηρεμια μου. Ειναι πολυ ΣΥΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ!!!Μακαρι να μπορεσω να σε βοηθησω.

----------


## Dalia

Εμένα η υπερπροστασία με έφαγε και η εμμονή των γονιών μου να θέλουν να ανακατεύονται σε όλα και να ελέγχουν την κάθε μου κίνηση.Τι κι αν τους έλεγαν πάντα οι ειδικοί ότι έτσι μου κάνουν ακόμα μεγαλύτερο κακό και δυσκολεύουν την κατάσταση μου.Εκείνοι τα ίδια.Απ\'το ένα αφτί έμπαιναν απ\'το άλλο έβγαιναν.Μέχρι και τον ντεντέκτιβ έκανε η μαμά μου και με παρακολουθούσε.Και η μόνιμη δικαιολογία της ήταν ότι όλα αυτά τα έκανε από αγάπη.Να μου λείπει τέτοια αγάπη.Τώρα που έγινα όπως έγινα και δεν θέλω να βγαίνω είναι ικανοποιημένη άραγε?

----------


## alfapark2001

Ενα ειναι το γιατροσοφι ΑΥΤΟΕΚΤΙΜΗΣΗ εγω προσωπικα δεν εχω καθολου ομως σας δεινω το λογο μου απο εδω και εμπρος θα πιστευω οτι ειμαι ο πιο δυνατος απο ολους και δεν φοβαμαι κανεναν. Οι γονεις παντα πιστευοθν οτι εχουν το δικιο και τα παιδια τους το αδικο. εμενα ας πουμε ο πατερας μου παντα ενω λεμε ακριβως τα ιδια πραγματα μου λεει οχι ακουγε πριν μιλησεις και μου λεει ακριβως το ιδιο πραγμα αλλα εχει την ευχαριστηση οτι εκεινος με εβαλε στο σωστο δρομο και ειμαι ενας ανθρωπος 28 χρονων με επειχηρηση δικη μου εχω τελειωσει μηχανικος δευτερος στο πανεπιστημιο και μια ζωη θελει να με μειωνει ωστε να φενεται εκεινος ο σωστος. Οχι παιδια δεν ειναι ετσι ΔΥΝΑΜΗ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ η ζωη ανηκει μονο σε εμας και οχι σε κανεναν αλλο. Δεν ξερω τι λετε αλλα εγω πιστευω Dalia και πες μου και την γνωμη σου οτι η κινηση που κανω και μετακομιζω να μεινω μονος μου ειναι πολυ συμαντικη για μενα σπαω το φραγμο και δειχνω στον εαυτο μου ποσο δυνατος ειμαι!!

----------


## Dalia

Σίγουρα είναι σημαντικό το ότι ματακομίζεις και παίρνεις τη ζωή στα χέρια σου.Πιστεύω ότι θα σου δώσει αυτοπεποίθηση αυτό.Μακάρι να μπορούσα να το κάνω κι εγώ αυτό αλλά δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ.Αυτό που λες για τον πατέρα σου το κάνει και ο δικός μου και με εκνευρίζει αφάνταστα.Θέλει να αισθάνεται ότι πάντα γίνεται αυτό που θέλει εκείνος,ότι μόνο εκείνος ξέρει το καλό μου.Και φυσικά ακόμα και τώρα δεν δέχεται τα λάθη που έχει κάνει.Ακόμα εξακολουθεί να πιστεύει ότι ήταν παντα σωστή η συμπεριφορά του απέναντι μου,άσχετα αν εκ του αποτελέσματος φαίνεται το αντίθετο.

----------


## alfapark2001

Οπως το λες ακριβως δεν αναγνωριζουν τιποτα. Σου λεω ξεκαθαρα απο σημερα κιολας αρχισα αλλαγη συμπεριφορας με παιρνει τηλεφωνο και μου λεει τι να κανω για κατι που ηθελε και ενω με εχει παρει τηλεφωνο να του πω τι να κανει μου λεει στην προταση μου οχι δεν μπορεις να καταλαβεις αυτο που σου λεω λες και ειμαι κανενας χαζος και μετα του λεω εγω τοτε δεν με νοιαζει βρες την λυση μονος σου. Αληθεια σου λεω ενιωσα καλα που αρχισα να σκεφτομαι με αυτο τον τροπο. Σημερα πηγα το πρωι στον Νευροχειρουργο μου να παρω κατι εξετασεις που πανω στον πανικο μου εκανα νομιζοντας οτι εχω ογκο στο κεφαλι και μου λεει εαν δεν αλλαξεις νοοτροπια θα πας χαμενος καλυτερα να στεναχωρεις τους αλλους λεγοντας τους ενα μεγαλοπρεπες ΟΧΙ παρα να στεναχωριεσαι εσυ! Και πραγματικα σου το λεω ξεκινησα να το κανω οσο δυσκολο και αν ειναι. Μην νομιζεις και σημερα ψιλο ζαλιζομαι και ποναει το κεφαλι μου αλλα συνεχεια λεω ελα μωρε δεν ειναι τιποτα χαζομαρες ειναι. Τιποτα πραγματικα σου μιλαω θα αποβαλλω τελειως αυτο που λεγεται αγχος με οποιαδηποτε συνεπεια για τους αλλους την ζωη μου δεν την χροσταω σε κανενα...

----------


## xristos

ax kalispera paidakia mou ti kanetee............................pos paei o agwnas?..............

----------


## Kassi

Νικόλα,με έκανες και γέλασα πολύ.Πλύνε τα πιάτα,2 λεπτά μετά,Ακόμα δεν έπλυνες τα πιάτα;10 λεπτά μετά..Τι θα γίνει με τα πιάτα.Ε,ώσπου βαριέμαι και τους πετάω ένα\"Ναι,θα τα πλύνω\"και αρχίζουν...Έτσι λες πάντα αλλά να η στίβα σου(έχουν φάει και αυτοί).Τώρα έχουμε καινούριο σύστημα.Πλένουν τα δικά τους και τα δικά μου τα συγκεντρώνουν σε μία γωνιά.Ξέρεις αυτά είναι της Κάσυ...Μόνο ταμπέλα δεν έβαλαν..Άσε άσε σας νιώθω απίστευτα.Κοίτα σε όλα αυτά δεν θα έδινα καμία σημασία,χέστηκα αν μου έχει κάνει η μάνα μου κουρέλια την αυτοπεποίθηση για να φανεί εκείνη καλύτερη,αν μπορούσα μόνο αν να έφευγα και να είχα λεφτά για δικό μου σπίτι αλλά πούστη,είμαι μόνο 21.Στο τέλος την έχω βρει.Μου λέει Κάσυ,αυτό θα κάνεις.Λέω ναι μαμά έχεις δίκιο..Εκτός από τις φορές που τσιτώνομαι πολύ και γίνεται χαμός κατά τ\'άλλα έχω μάθει να τους χειρίζομαι...Δεν γίνεται αλλιώς παιδιά το θέμα γονείς,απλά νόμιζα παλιά ότι ήμουν η μόνη.Κυρίως από ότι βλέπω οι συγκρούσεις παίζονται μεταξύ πατέρα-γιού,μητέρας-κόρης.Έχω κι έναν αδελφούλη και κόντρα ο δικός σου στον πατέρα μου για το ποιος θα βρυχάται καλύτερα.Βέβαια του βγάζω το καπέλο γιατί αυτός τους κουμαντάρει και τους δύο.Μόνο εγώ είμαι ο μαλάκας της υπόθεσης,που σκύβει κεφάλι αλλά κάποια στιγμή θα πάρω την αποζημίωσή μου.Τα αγαθά κόποις κτώνται!!!!Όσο για αυτό που λέει η Ντάλια ότι την παρακολουθούσε ντεντεκτιβικά η μητήρ της,ένα έχω να πω...έκαναν το δωμάτιό μου ******* για να βρούνε λέει χασίς και κατέληξαν με κάτι ερωτικά ραβασάκια χωρίς παραλήπτη.Γέλιο;;;;Είχαν βάλει τον αδερφό μου να τρέχει από πίσω μου και να με παρακολουθεί(αυτός βέβαια τα έξυνε τις περισσότερες) για το που πάω και αν πάω να βρω κανά γκόμενο.16 χρονών τώρα εγώ....

----------


## alfapark2001

Kassi ενα θα σου πω οι γονεις μου λειπανε για 3ημερο δεν προλαβαν να γυρησουν χτες και ξεκινησε ο πατερας μου δεν δουλευει το PC μου εσυ μου το χαλασες??βγαλε μου τις παραγγελειες για μια δουλεια ελα να ελεγξεις το ενα ελα να δεις το αλλο και ολα αυτα στις 22:00 το βραδυ την ωρα που ειπα επιτελους ας ηρεμησω να ξεχαστω να δω την μπαλα μου και να σκεφτω θετικα την ημερα μου. Μετα οτι και να σου πω ειναι λιγο , πονοκεφαλος ,ζαλαδα, ταχυκαρδια ευτυχως σημερα ξυπνησα λιγο καλυτερα. Περειμενω να παω στο καινουριο σπιτι. Να σε ρωτησω κατι εσυ εργαζεσαι?

----------


## Dalia

χαχα kassi!Για άλλο έψαχναν και άλλο βρίκαν ε?Ε,να μην πάει χαμένος ο κόπος τους,τόσο ψάξιμο...

xristo,προσπαθούμε...Εσύ πώς τα πας?

----------


## Kassi

εγώ ψάχνω για εργασία αυτό τον καιρό...Έτσι με ζαλίζουν και εμένα.Χαίρομαι που κάποιος με καταλαβαίνει...Άσε ζω με το FBI στο σπίτι μου!!!Γκεστάπω μη σου πω!Αχ και εσύ ρε Νικόλα γιατί τον υπακούς βρε παληκάρι μου σε όλα;Πες και ένα όχι!!Καν\'το για μένα.Θα είναι σαν να το λέω εγώ!Εσύ μπορείς γιατί έχεις την δυνατότητα να ανεξαρτητοποιηθείς.Εγώ πρέπει να περιμένω να φύγω για καμιά επαρχία ή εξωτερικό για σπουδές αλλιώς δεν τους γλιτώνω...

----------


## alfapark2001

Εγω σπουδασα στο εξωτερικο και ελειπα 4 χρονια περιτο να σου πω πως ολα τοτε πηγαιναν μια χαρα χωρις αγχος χωρις στεναχωριες ημουν κυριος του εαυτου μου. Σε πληροφορω οτι του ειπα Οχι 2 - 3 φορες και τωρα μυ το παιζει ιστορια και δεν μου μιλαει αλλα να σου πω την αλη8εια το ιδιο μου κανει αν 8α μου ξαναμιλησει η οχι. Εγω θελω την ηρεμια μου και τιποτα παραπανω. Η ζωη μου ειναι λιγη για να την σπαταλαω σε χαζομαρες. Εσυ στην Αθηνα μενεις? η επαρχια?
Καλη σου μερα και μια νεα μερα ξυμερωσε για μας!!

----------


## Kassi

Αθήνα που να μην έμενα....Άσε με εσύγχισες πάλι γιατί θέλω να την κάνω για Αγγλία και πρέπει να περιμένω πότε θα δεήσει να μου δώσουν το Προφίσιενσυ...Που μεταξύ μας ούτε τον άλλο Μάη δεν το παίρνω,όχι Δεκέμβρη που δίνω....Άσε δράμα από πολλές απόψεις.Ο καθένας παλεύει με τους δαίμονές του έλεγε ο Γιωργάκης(τέως ψυχίατρος για όσους δεν έχουν σχετικώς ενημερωθεί)όταν τον ρωτούσα καλά ρε μάγκα εσύ όλα τα έχεις λύσει;Όσο εξελισσόμαστε φίλε Νίκο αντί να κάνουμε την ζωή μας πιο εύκολη την φορτώνουμε ή μας την φορτώνουν με περισσότερες υποχρεώσεις.Σου λέει άτσα μπορείς να αντέξεις περισσότερα,πάρε κι άλλα!!!Νίκο κι εσύ Αθηναίος φαντάζομαι ε;Είχα έναν γνωστό Νικόλα πολιτικό μηχανικό που έμενε Κηφισσιά και είχε σπουδάσει 4 χρόνια Αγγλία απλά το μόνο μη κοινό είναι η ηλικία σας άντε και οι περιοχές....

----------


## Adzik

..γεια σου Νικολα.. να ρωτησω ποσο εισαι?
...εγω Κασσι μου παλι αντιθετα στα δυσκολα... επαναστατικοσ τυποσ απο παντα...
....ελεγα αρκετα \"οχι\"... εμενα με την μαμα μεχρι τα 19 μου....

..στα 17 συζουσα για καποιον καιρο με εναν πρωην μου... 
στα 19 εχοντασ ειδη μεινει ωσ αυτονομο ατομο.. πνηγωμουν.. 
επισεισ με την ευρωπαικη θεωρια που λεει\"πωσ στα 18 με το που ενηλικιωνεσαι ..\"φευγεισ\"..... να με πνηγει και να νιωθω πωσ κι εκεινη νεα γυναικα πρεπει να εχει τον χωρο τησ.. .......ελευθερη.. να κανει οτι θελει.. 
με μεγαλωσε πια... οτι υποχρεωσεισ προσ τα εμενα ειχε τισ εκπληρωσε... εφυγα.. 

μετακομησα μονη βρισκοντασ την τοοσο απαραιτητη ηρεμια που χρειαζομουν.. αλλα και ενα σωρο ευθυνεσ που κατα καιρουσ ..εφερναν δυσκολιεσ....

...τωρα πια... σχεδον 4 χρονια μετα... με παραλληλη δουλεια και σχολεσ...
...μπορω να πω πωσ αν και εξακολουθω να λατρευω το οτι μπορω να γυριζω σπιτι \"μου\"..να κοιμαμαι οσο θελω οτι ωρα θελω .. να ακουω οτι θελω.. και γενικα να νιωθω ασφαλεισ επιτελουσ στο σπιτι.....

εχοντασ το σπιτι μου αν και τοοοσο μικρουλι... ωσ το ασυλο μου... οπου μπορω να κρυφτω απο ολουσ και απ ολα....

...και οχι να εχω αγχοσ πωσ θα ζησω εναν εφιαλτη πχ επειδη αφησα το ποτηρι σε λαθοσ σημειο..κλπ...

...πρεπει να ομολογισω πωσ... καποια στιγμη ενασ πολυ πολυ νεοσ ανθρωποσ... κουραζεται να ειναι τοοσο υπευθινοσ.. δεν λεω πωσ δεν θα το κανω.. δεν λεω πωσ δεν αξιζει.. λεω ομωσ πωσ αναγκαζεσαι θεσ δεν θεσ να εισαι πιο ενηλικοσ...


...να υφιστασαι φοβερη κουραση... σχολη -δουλεια.... ελλειψη χρονου...
....και μεσα σε ολα αυτα αν σου ειναι και δυσκολο να κοινωνικοποιηθεισ... φαντασου ποσο δυσκολευει το πραγμα... 
αντε να καταλαβει ο αλλοσ το \"ειμαι κουρασμενοσ..πρεπει να κοιμηθω.. \" η το εχω να μαζεψω.. να βαλω πλυντηριο.. να παω να πληρωσω λογαριασμουσ κλπ...\"... 
.... εκει που περιμενει να ακουσει..\"ναι οκ παμε εξω στισ 2 ωρα να κανουμε χαβαλε και να περασουμε καλα...\"....

.......... οι νεοι ανθρωποι πιστευω πωσ εχουν φοβερα την αναγκη να εχουν αισθηση του \"ανηκειν\" ..του οτι ανηκουν καπου.. του οτι ανα πασα στιγμη μπορουν να γυρισουν σπιτι..πισω.... εγω φευγοντασ τοσο νωρισ απο το σπιτι και μην εχονατασ βασικα βασικα αλλη επιλογη.. καπου χαθηκα μεσα σε αυτο...

...η αισθηση αυτου του \"ανηκειν\"..μεσα μου μπερδευτικε.. και δεν ειμαι σιγουρη αν ακομη το εχω ξεμπερδεψει εντελωσ..
απλα καποια πραγματα αν μεχρι ενοσ σημειου στο σπιτι ειναι ανεχτα.... ερχονται μονα τουσ.. και η αναγκη για ανεξαρτητοποιηση..και αυτη μονη τησ ερχεται... 

....και κατι αλλο να ξερεισ πωσ ετσι και φυγεισ μια φωρα απο το σπιτι.. πολυυυ δυσκολα εχοντασ δει αυτη την ζωη συμβιβαζεσαι με το \"δωματιο \" σου που σου δινουν ... αν ποτε γυρισεισ...

....αλλα το να κοιμασαι ανετοσ με τον συντροφο σου.. γνωριζοντασ και νιωθωντασ πωσ ειστε στο δικο σασ χωρο... δεν συγκρινεται....

φιλια πολλα πολλα...

αντουλα. ;) :P:P
χεχ.ε...

φιλακια....

----------


## alfapark2001

Ναι βεβαιως και να ρωτησεις ποσο ειμαι κανενα προβλημα ειμαι 27 χρονων και εχω ζησει 4 χρονια μονος μου που σπουδαζα στο λονδινο. Οτι και να πεις εχεις δικιο απλα πολλες φορες το ηλιθιο μυαλο μου και μονο αυτο φταιει ξερεις ποσες φορες ειχα κλεισει σπιτια να ενοικιασω και μια το ενα μου ξυνιζε μια το αλλο με αποτελεσμα να μην πηγαινω ποτε στα σπιτι που ηθελα. Αλλα τι να το κανεισ το θεμα δεν ηταν αυτο το θεμα ηταν οτι δεν ηθελα ενδομυχα να φυγω απο το σπιτι μου και απο την συνηθεια μου ομως τωρα παρα εγινε το κακο εδω πηγα να χαλασω την σχεση μου την υγεια μου πανω απο ολα και την ηρεμια μου. Για αυτο αγαλημενοι μου φιλοι ευχηθειτε μου καλη επιτυχια στην νεα μου αρχη αυριο παιρνω τα κλειδια του σπιτιου και επιτελους οπως λεει και η καλη μου φιλη ετοιμαζω το ασυλο μου θα μου ανηκει κανενας δεν θα μπορει να μπει μεσα θα κανω οτι θελω. το ετοιμαζω με πολυ αγαπη και αγωνια να κοιμηθω πρωτη μερα μεσα. Πιστευω οτι ολα θα πανε καλα. Σκεφτομαι οτι θα ζοριστο λιγο οικονομικα στην αρχη μεχρι να μπω στον ρυθμο αλλα στο τελος ολα θα ειναι πολυ καλυτερα. Ηταν αμμεση αναγκη για μενα να γινει αυτο. λιγες ωριτσες μεινανε. Ολα καλα λοιπον και ολα αυτα το οφειλω σε εσας που με βοηθατε ΤΟΣΟ μα ΤΟΣΟ πολυ!!!Παιδια ευχαριστω πολυ για αλλη μια φορα. Ειστε η παρε μου!

----------


## Kassi

Αυτή την απουσία του ότι κάπου ανήκω την αισθάνομαι και εγώ...Ήμουν πάντα ένα αυτόνομο άτομο....αλλά η μοναξιά σκοτώνει μερικές φορές!!Ας πάω εγώ να ζήσω μόνη και τα βλέπουμε τα υπόλοιπα.Και τώρα που μένω με τους γονείς μου μόνη αισθάνομαι.Από τότε που έφυγε ο αδερφός μου έξω για σπουδές,αν και δεν το περίμενα έχασα την ταυτότητά μου και βυθίστηκα στην μελαγχολία.Παλιά τσακωνόμασταν και ήθελα να φύγει.Τώρα μου λείπει!Καλό σπίτωμα Νικόλα!

----------


## Dalia

alfapark καλή αρχή στο καινούργιο σου απίτι.Φαίνεσαι τόσο ενθουσιασμένος και λογικό είναι.
Εύχομαι να σου πάνε όλα καλά και στο καινούργιο σου σπίτι να μην πάρεις μαζί σου καμία από τις φοβίες και τις ανασφάλιες που είχες πριν.Να τα αφήσεις όλα αυτά πίσω. :)

----------


## Adzik

> _Originally posted by alfapark2001_
> Ναι βεβαιως και να ρωτησεις ποσο ειμαι κανενα προβλημα ειμαι 27 χρονων και εχω ζησει 4 χρονια μονος μου που σπουδαζα στο λονδινο. Οτι και να πεις εχεις δικιο απλα πολλες φορες το ηλιθιο μυαλο μου και μονο αυτο φταιει ξερεις ποσες φορες ειχα κλεισει σπιτια να ενοικιασω και μια το ενα μου ξυνιζε μια το αλλο με αποτελεσμα να μην πηγαινω ποτε στα σπιτι που ηθελα. Αλλα τι να το κανεισ το θεμα δεν ηταν αυτο το θεμα ηταν οτι δεν ηθελα ενδομυχα να φυγω απο το σπιτι μου και απο την συνηθεια μου ομως τωρα παρα εγινε το κακο εδω πηγα να χαλασω την σχεση μου την υγεια μου πανω απο ολα και την ηρεμια μου. Για αυτο αγαλημενοι μου φιλοι ευχηθειτε μου καλη επιτυχια στην νεα μου αρχη αυριο παιρνω τα κλειδια του σπιτιου και επιτελους οπως λεει και η καλη μου φιλη ετοιμαζω το ασυλο μου θα μου ανηκει κανενας δεν θα μπορει να μπει μεσα θα κανω οτι θελω. το ετοιμαζω με πολυ αγαπη και αγωνια να κοιμηθω πρωτη μερα μεσα. Πιστευω οτι ολα θα πανε καλα. Σκεφτομαι οτι θα ζοριστο λιγο οικονομικα στην αρχη μεχρι να μπω στον ρυθμο αλλα στο τελος ολα θα ειναι πολυ καλυτερα. Ηταν αμμεση αναγκη για μενα να γινει αυτο. λιγες ωριτσες μεινανε. Ολα καλα λοιπον και ολα αυτα το οφειλω σε εσας που με βοηθατε ΤΟΣΟ μα ΤΟΣΟ πολυ!!!Παιδια ευχαριστω πολυ για αλλη μια φορα. Ειστε η παρε μου!



πολυ πολυ πολυ καλη σου τυχη θα δεισ.. ολα θα πανε καλα....:):):) μετο δεξι με το δεξι......χεχεχ :D :):):P


υ.γ Ειστε η παρεα μου!
....αυτο Νικο μου ξαναπεσ το.... κι εμενα ειστε η παρεα μου...

φιλια πολλα
Αντουλα.

----------


## adonistsav

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ. ΑΝΑΡΩΤΙΕΜΕ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ ΤΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΚΑΛΕΙ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΣΥΜΤΩΜΑΤΑ. ΚΑΙ ΕΞΗΓΩ ΓΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΦΟΡΑ. ΠΟΝΟΣ ΣΤΗΘΟΣ ΧΕΡΙΑ ΠΛΑΤΗ, ΜΟΥΔΙΑΣΜΑΤΑΑ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΤΣΙΜΠΗΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΕΝΤΟΝΟΣ ΠΟΝΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙ 1-2 ΛΕΠΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΕΝΤΟΝΟ ΤΡΕΜΟΥΛΙΑΣΜΑ ΤΩΝ ΜΥΩΝ ΣΕ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΣΗΜΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΩΜΑΤΟΣ ΣΕ ΣΗΜΕΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΦΑΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΟΙ ΣΥΣΠΑΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΡΟΥΧΑ?? ΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ Ο ΠΟΝΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΛΕΣ ΑΜΑΝ ΣΥΜΦΟΡΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΘΑ ΜΕ ΠΙΑΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΕΜΦΡΑΓΜΑ Η ΠΝΙΞΙΜΟ ΣΤΟ ΛΑΙΜΟ ΚΑΙ ΛΕΣ ΤΩΡΑ ΘΑ ΠΑΘΩ ΤΟ ΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΙΚΟ. ΚΑΙ ΚΟΚΑΛΩΝΕΙΣ. ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΑΧΗΜΟ ΤΟ ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑ. ΟΣΟ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΟΤΕΥΕΙΣ. ΚΑΙ ΥΠΟΦΕΡΕΙΣ. ΞΥΠΑΝΑΣ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΤΟ ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΑΚΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΠΤΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΟΝΟΥ. ΚΑΙ ΛΕΣ ΑΜΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΘΛΗΠΤΙΚΟ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΘΑ ΥΠΟΧΩΡΗΣΟΥΝ . ?? Η ΘΑ ΤΗΝ ΒΓΑΖΩ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΧΑΝΑΧ. ΒΟΗΘΕΙΣΤΕ PLEASE ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΣΥΜΤΩΜΑΤΑ ΤΑ ΧΩ ΠΑΙΞΕΙ.

----------


## lupus30

..Κι ομως ειναι δυνατον! αυτα τα συμπτωματα που περιγραφεις υπαρχουν οπως και πολλα ακομα γιατι το θεμα ειναι υποκειμενικο και στο καθενα βγαζει αυτα αλλα και διαφορετικα.. και εγω συνεχως απορουσα αν ολα μα ολα αυτα προερχονται απο το αγχος και πλεον τα εχω επιβεβαιωσει.. η παγιδα ειναι οτι με ολα αυτα δεν ειναι δυνατον να ησυχασεις και ετσι συνεχιζουμε να τρεφουμε το αγχος..
εγω παντως εχω μπει πλεον σε μια ελεγχομενη διαδικασια ανησυχιας για ολα αυτα, και οσο τρελα και εντονα τα ζω, προσπαθω να αγχωνομαι ολο και λιγοτερο με το σκεπτικο οτι αν ειναι να παθω κατι, θα το παθω αλλα και παλι (οτι και αν ειναι αυτο) θα το πολεμησω με ολη μου τη δυναμη.. ειναι λαθος να ανησυχουμε μηπως παθουμε κατι οταν ζουμε ολα αυτα χωρις να περιμενουμε να το παθουμε.. και αφου τελικα δεν το παθαινουμε, ειναι λαθος και η σκεψη μας αυτη και το μονο που καταφερνουμε ειναι να καλλιεργουμε τα συμπτωματα.. το χειροτερο βεβαια ειναι οταν εισαι καλα και αυτα χτυπανε χωρις λογο με αποτελεσμα να αναρωτιομαστε γιατι και μηπως τελικα συμβαινει κατι..
παιδια, ειναι καιρος να το παρουμε χαμπαρι, οτι απο τη στιγμη που βγαινει η διαταραχη θα συνεχιζει να χτυπαει για καιρο οσο καλα και αν ειμαστε.. και το κλειδι ειναι ολα αυτα να μας επηρρεαζουν στο ελαχιστο και με τον καιρο ολα τα συμπτωματα θα χτυπανε αλλα θα εξασθενουν παραλληλα μεχρι που θα εξαφανιστουν, ειναι αποδεδειγμενο απο αλλους αλλα και απο γιατρους και εξαρταται καθαρα απο την υπομονη και την αντιμετωπιση του καθενος..
για αυτο adonistsav προσπαθησε να τα αγνοεις, κανε πραγματα, βγες και μην κλεινεσαι μεσα και οσον αφορα τα χαπια, τα xanax ειναι εθιστικα, καλο θα ηταν αν δεν μπορεις με τις δικες σου δυναμεις να συμβουλευτεις εναν ψυχιατρο για τα καταλληλα χαπια που το πιο πιθανο ειναι να ανηκουν στην κατηγορια των αντικαταθλιπτικων και να κανουν δουλεια.. απλα ποτε μην επαναπαυθεις σε οποιοδηποτε χαπι και παραλληλα κανε δουλεια και πολεμα με τις δικες σου δυναμεις για να μην υπαρξουν υποτροπιασμοι..
εγω προσωπικα οσο και αν θελω καποιες φορες να παρω χαπια μπας και ηρεμησω, θελω να τα καταπολεμησω εξ ολοκληρου με τις δικες μου δυναμεις και να ξερω οτι το αποτελεσμα προηλθε απο εμενα και οχι απο χαπια.. ετσι την επομενη φορα που θα ξαναχτυπησουν(γιατι ξαναχτυπανε μηπως και βρουν εδαφος για να μεινουν), θα μπορω με σιγουρια πλεον να ελεγξω την ανησυχια μου και να τα καταπολεμησω.. υπομονη λοιπον και δυναμη, δυο στοιχεια που ολοι κατεχουμε και σε πολυ μεγαλο βαθμο!

----------


## adonistsav

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΣΟΥ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ. ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΒΡΙΣΚΟΜΑΙ ΑΦΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΤΑ ΠΕΡΝΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ ΟΠΩΣ ΣΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΞΑΝΑΠΕΙ. ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΘΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΕΨΟΥΝ. ΑΝΤΕ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ

----------


## adonistsav

ΑΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΑΛΛΟΣ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΩς ΤΑ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΖΕΙ. ΕΓΩ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΗΡΕΜΙΑ ΠΟΝΑΩ ΠΑΝΤΟΥ ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΠΟΣΟΣΤΟ ΤΗΣ ΗΜΕΡΑΣ. ΚΑΙ ΞΕΡΕΤΕ ΠΩς ΠΑΕΙ ΜΕΤΑ. ΛΕς ΤΩΡΑ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ Ο ΠΑΝΙΚΟΣ , Η ΤΑΧΥΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΓΝΩΣΤΑ. ΤΡΕΞΙΜΟ ΣΤΑ ΝΟΣΟΚΟΜΕΙΑ . ΕΧΩ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΓΡΑΦΙΚΟΣ . ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ ΑΛΛΟ ΑΥΤΟ . ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΧΑΡΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.

----------


## Oblivia

αν ειδα καλα στην κρυσταλλινη γυαλα και βεβαια με το μαντικο χαρισμα απο την γιαγια μου απο την Περσια,σε λενε αντωνη.Ναι;τι καλα!(κι αν δεν σε λενε,εγω θα σε λεω γιατι μου την δινει να κανω λαθος:cool:)

μην ανησυχεις,υπαρχουν αυτα και χειροτερα.Εγω καλε στα 24 εσκουζα στο μητερα να μου κανουν μαστογραφια γιατι πονουσα τοσο στο στηθος που ελεγα οτι αντι για λεων ειμαι καρκινος,φτου.
Απο μουδιασμα,εχω το καλυτερο κομματι μου,προσφατα αποκτηθεν.μουδιασμα στο κρανιο εν ωρα νυκτος.προφανως αντι τα προβατα που μετρουσα,να πηδανε τον φραχτη,πηδουσαν το κεφαλι μου. Αλλο,ειναι πονος στον θωρακα απο την δυσπνοια,ζαλαδα,ταχυκαρδια και αρρυθμιες και καρτα απεριοριστων διαδρομων στο εκαστοτε εφημερευον νοσοκομειο....

----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by Oblivia_
> αν ειδα καλα στην κρυσταλλινη γυαλα και βεβαια με το μαντικο χαρισμα απο την γιαγια μου απο την Περσια,σε λενε αντωνη.Ναι;τι καλα!(κι αν δεν σε λενε,εγω θα σε λεω γιατι μου την δινει να κανω λαθος:cool:)


:cool:
ομπλίβια ίσα που φτιάχνω φαν κλαμπ για την πάρτυ σου σήμερα στα γενικά!!:D

----------


## Oblivia

ραψωδε,εαν εννοεις το θεμα για την υιοθεσια απο τα παιδια της Αιθιοπειας,σε εχω σκισει:P. Να σαι καλα,αν και οι γιατροι λενε οτι ωφειλεται σε υπερκαταναλωση ληγμενης σοκολατοβιομηχανιας ο εγκεφαλικος μου οιστρος!νιχ!φιλακια!

υγ:στο φαν κλαμπ μου θα επιδιωξω να εχουμε για μασκοτ καλτσες με τον Φρουντ να πηδαει τον Γιουγκ, ο οποιος θα τρωει χαπια απο τα αφτια.Εκει να δεις συνδρομο:cool:

----------


## lupus30

..καλημερα \"παιδες εν τη καμινω\"(με τη θετικη εννοια παντα το εννοω), ελπιζω να σας βρισκω λιγακι καλυτερα..
απο βουητα στα αυτακια πως παμε..? εμενα δε λενε να υποχωρησουν με τιποτα και αυτη η ιστορια με ριχνει συνεχως.. δε λεω, ξανασηκωνομαι αλλα για ποσο? πιανω και δουλεια σε ενα μηνα και καπου με αγχωνει πως θα τα αντιμετωπισω ολα αυτα εν ωρα εργασιας και σε περιβαλλον εργασιας..
τελοπαντων, υπαρχουν πολλοι εκει εξω με παρομοια βουητα, εντονα και συνεχομενα για μεγααααλο διαστημα? spiral_architect εσυ πως τα πας με τα βουητα? ο διαγωνισμος ισχυει ετσι? ελπιζω εσυ να εισαι σε καλυτερο δρομο απο μενα.. φιλια σε ολους και συνεχιζουμε δυνατα και οσο αντεξουμε:)

----------


## lupus30

α παιδια, σχετικα με το βουητο και παλι.. ο ωρυλλας μου εγραψε sibelium.. γνωριζει καποιος παρενεργειες, γιατι διαβαζοντας το, αναφερει κατι για πιθανη ανησυχια, τρομο και σε μακροχρονια ληψη καταθλιψη και στην περιπτωση της δικης μου αγχωδους διαταραχης φοβαμαι λιγακι μηπως προκαλεσει κανενα πανικο.. αν καποιος τα εχει παρει ας με βοηθησει και γενικα θα θελα τη δικη σας εμπειρια με τα βουητα.. να στε ολοι καλα, καληνυχτα......

----------


## αννυ

γεια σου ρε σπυρο!δεν ξερω κατι για τα βουητα αλλα ηθελα να σου ενα γεια γιατι εχουμε καιρο να τα πουμε.εισαι καλυτερα γενικα?

----------


## lupus30

γεια σου αννυ μου, αν εξαιρεσεις την ιστορια με τα βουητα, ειμαι αρκετα καλυτερα.. τα βουητα ομως με κρατανε λιγο πισω, αλλα που θα παει, θα τα νικησω και αυτα:) μακαρι αυτο το φαρμακο να κανει κατι, αν και η λυση ειναι μονο στο μυαλο μου.. τουλαχιστον ηρεμησα λιγο οτι δεν υπαρχει προβλημα στα αυτια..
εσυ τι κανεις? διαβαζοντας τα τελευταια σου μηνυματα χαρηκα πραγματικα που ξεπερασες καποια πραγματα τελειως μονη και αυτο ειναι το ζητουμενο τελικα..
αντε, και οι δικες σου προσπαθειες, οπως και πολλων εδω μεσα να εμπνευσουν και αλλους και να καταλαβουν οτι ο δρομος της λυτρωσης εξαρταται μονο απο εμας.. πολλα φιλια και σε περιμενω κερκυρα τωρα που καλοκαιριαζει:) oπως και ολους τους υπολοιπους βεβαια....

----------


## αννυ

ευχαριστω σπυρακο.εισαι πολυ καλος.εγω θα ελεγα οτι απο θεμα αγοραφοβιας και ψυχοσωματικων ειμαι σχεδον εντελως καλα.πριν μια βδομαδα ειχα παει Αθηνα και εμπαινα σε μετρο,λεωφορια,πηγαινα σε μπαρ και σε διαφορα και δεν επαθα τιποτα.αγχωνομουνα λιγο πριν παω αλλα τελικα ολα ηταν καλα..και δεν το πιστευω οτι περασε..
και ξερεις πως περασε?με το να κανω αυτα που φοβαμαι.
ελπιζω να σου πανε ολα καλα με το βουητο..στο ευχομαι ειλικρινα.
σε ποσες μερες σου ειπε θα λειτουργησει το φαρμακο?να ξερω να περιμενω νεα σου για βελτιωση :)

----------


## lupus30

συμφωνω αννυ μου με τη λυση του προβληματος γιαυτο και εγω δεν εχω σταματησει καμια απο τις δραστηριοτητες μου ολον αυτο τον καιρο και τα καταφερνω και εγω καλα.. το φαρμακο αυτο που μου εδωσε ειναι για ημικρανιες και ιλιγγους υποτιθεται και το πρωτο βραδυ που πηρα δυο οπως μου ειχε πει, την επομενη μερα ημουν με βαρυ κεφαλι, κοπωση και λιγη ζαλαδα.. αποφασισα λοιπον να παρω ενα τη μερα και σημερα ειμαι καλυτερα.. στις ημικρανιες (που δεν εχω), η δραση του ερχεται λιγο αργοτερα, στην περιπτωση μου πιστευω αμεσα.. θα δειξει.. αφου το πιθανοτερο ειναι να προερχεται απο το αγχος, και να μην κανει τιποτα το χαπι, θα το πολεμησω μονος μου με υπομονη και δυναμη οπως εχω κανει και με τα υπολοιπα.. φιλακια

----------


## liberchild

[και ξερεις πως περασε?με το να κανω αυτα που φοβαμαι.


Γεια σας παιδια.Πιστεύω ακράδαντα στο παραπάνω.Το θέμα βεβαίως είναι πώς κάνει κανείς αυτό το βήμα.Οσες φορές το επιχείρησα για τις κρίσεις πανικού μου λειτούργησε . Αλλά δεν το αποτολμούσα συχνά.Απο φόβο οτι δεν θα τα καταφέρω.Προς το παρόν είμαι καλά λόγω των χαπιών.Φοβάμαι οτι όταν θα τα κόψω θα υποτροπιάσω.

----------


## αννυ

μην σκεφτεσαι αρνητικα liberchild.και εγω στην αρχη απο φοβο δεν ηθελα να κανω τιποτα.αλλα αναγκάστικα στην αρχη να κανω καποιο ταξιδι και τελικα με βοηθησε παρα πολυ.ολα στο μυαλο μας ειναι το ξερουμε.αλλα με υπομονη και με το να μη κλεινομαστε μεσα αλλα να δοκιμαζουμε καθε φορα και κατι παραπανω,θα τα καταφερουμε..

----------


## adonistsav

kalispera meta apo kairo . tha ithela na rotiso kati poy afora aytoys pou exoun edona somatika simpomata toy anxous kai kyrios ponous sto stithos kai stin plati. ayto pou thelo na rotiso loipon an kapoios borei na moy pei einai an aytoi oi ponoi einai an exoun diarkeia se megalo meros tis imeras i apla toys miothete mono se krisi panikou. ?? ego pados apo ponus sto stithos kai plati den isixazo kai par oti to exo psaxei iatrika arketa den boro na iremiso.

----------


## lupus30

καλησπερα.. πολλοι και παραλογοι ειναι οι πονοι απο το αγχος και εγω με τη σειρα μου παροτι το παλευω καθημερινα και πιστευω οτι παω καλυτερα, τους εχω ακομα ειτε σε καθημερινη βαση ειτε για αρκετα μεγαλο συνεχομενο διαστημα χωρις μαλιστα να παθαινω κρισεις πανικου ολο αυτο το διαστημα..
γενικα στους 11 μηνες που υπαρχουν εντονα ολα αυτα τα συμπτωματα, οι κρισεις πανικου ηταν ελαχιστες αλλα τα συμπτωματα συνεχομενα και διαφορετικα.. και αυτο εχει να κανει με την γενικευμενη αγχωδη διαταραχη (παθολογικο αγχος) που φερει πολλα απο τα συμπτωματα των κρισεων πανικου τα οποια λαβαινουν χωρα σε αοριστες στιγμες και διαρκουν μεγαλα διαστηματα και δεν συνδεονται με την κριση πανικου..
η διακριση της γενικευμενης αγχωδους διαταραχης με την κριση πανικου πολλες φορες ειναι δυσκολη αλλα καλο ειναι να ξεχωριζονται.. πολλα απο τα συμπτωματα του παθολογικου αγχους σε κανουν να νομιζεις οτι βιωνεις κριση πανικου χωρις να συμβαινει ομως πραγματικα αυτο..
θελει πολυ υπομονη και δυναμη παιδες και τα εχουμε ολα μεσα μας, τοσο καιρο αν ολο αυτο ηταν πραγματικα κατι αλλο θα μας ειχε στειλει αλλου... 
ευκαιριακα, απο βουητα στο κεφαλι πως πατε..? εμενα επιμενουν εδω και 5 μηνες και με κρατανε λιγο πισω αλλα που θα παει, θα τα νικησω και αυτα!

----------


## adonistsav

ty re spyro kai ego etsi leo alla oeres ores den palevode aytoi oi ponoi

----------


## zoe_23

aggelinadance διαβασα μερικα μνματα σου και εχω πανω απο δεκα χρονια περιπου τα ιδια.ειμαι 24 και συνεχια εχω ασταθεια σα ζαλαδα και συσπασεις νευρικες σα να τρεμω μεσα μου.δεν αντεχω.αν θες το τηλ μου να τα λεμε να σου το δωσω.γιατι δεν εχω υπολογιστη στο καινουργιο σπιτι που μενω με τον αρραβωνιαστικο μου.φιλια

----------


## stel

Καλησπερα.Απο πιτσιρικας εχω υποστει την πιεση που το 90% των παιδιων-εφηφων-νεων εχει υποστει.Στο σχολειο,στο στρατο,ερωτικες απογοητευσειςκλπ.Τιποτα ομως απο αυτα δεν μου προκαλεσε καμμια ενοχλητικη διαταραχη.Περιπου 10 χρονια κανω χρηση καναβης.Με καποια διαλειματα θα ελεγα οτι κατα μεσο ορο κανω(εκανα) 1 τσιγαρο την ημερα.Νορμαλ τσιγαρα δεν καπνιζω.Πινω αλκοολ αλλα οχι υπερβολικα.μονο οταν ειμαι εξω.

Πριν απο 3 χρονια αποφασισα να ξαναγυρισω στην.... εφηβεια και να κανω χρηση κοκαινης.Ετσι επειδη ηθελα να δοκιμασω(εκει παει η εφηβεια).Παραδοκιμασα ομως.Αγορασα συνολικα 16-17 γραμ και τα εκανα μεσα σε 20-25 μερες περιπου.Ηταν Αυγουστος.Ενα απο τα τελευταια βραδια ενιωσα τα περισοτερα απο τα συμπτωματα της Δ.Π.Καθως δεν ηξερα τα περι Δ.Π πιστεψα πως αυτο το 6ωρο αγωνιας και φοβου και &lt;&lt;πνιξιματος&gt;&gt; και ταχυκαρδιας και εντονοτατου πονου στο στηθος κλπ,οφειλοταν στην υπερβολικη ποσοτητα της χρησης.

Ξημερωσε.Ολα ηταν διαφορετικα πλεον.Ηταν σαν καποιος να εχει πειραξει τον εγκεφαλο μου και να τον προγραματισε να τα βλει ολα μαυρα.Οι κρισεις πανικου ηταν καθημερινοι,η διαθεση μου πιο κατω απο αυτο που οριοθετουμε συνηθως ως χαλια.Φυσικα πηρα σβαρνα τους γιατρους.Καρδιολογους κλπ.Φιλοι και συγγενεις οι γιατροι μου ειπαν πως μαλλον πρεπει να παω σε ψυχολογο και ψυχιατρο.ΣΟΚ.ΕΓΩ δηλαδη ειμαι...τρελος;θα μεινω για παντα ετσι;Θα πλακωθω στα φαρμακα που τοσα ασχημα εχω ακουσει;Θα....καταληξω σε ψυχιατρο(αθανατη ελληνικη παιδεια με τον συντηρητισμο σου).

Βασανιζομουν πανω απο μηνα οταν τελικα μην μπορωντας να καμω αλλιως πηγα σε ψυχιατρο.Αυτο το εκανα γιατι δεν μπορουσα να σκεφτω καποιο προβλημα μεγαλο το οποι να εξομολογουμουν σε ψυχολογο.Πιστευα πως αυτο που χρειαζομουν ηταν το αντιδοτο-χημικο απεναντι στο χημικο(κοκα) που τοσο αγαρμπα εβαλα μεσα μου και...με φρικαρε.

Εξηγησα(εχωντας βεβαια ολο αυτο το...ασυμετρο και ακατανοητο μηχανικο στρες σε δραση) την κατασταση με ειλικρινεια στο γιατρο.Του ειπα επισης πως δεν θα ηθελα ηρεμιστικα-αγχολυτικα επειδη εχω ακουσει πως εθιζουν.Τελικα μου εγραψε RΕΜΕRΟΝ.Αντικαταθληπτικο.Εν α το βραδυ καθως του ειχα πει πως τοτε ειναι που τα συμπτωματα...κανουν παρτυ και δεν με αφηνουν να κοιμηθω.Τωρα τα περιγραφω χαλαρα και με μια δοση χιουμορ.Τοτε,πιστεψτε με,ζουσα τις χειροτερες μερες της ζωης μου.

Στον 2ο μηνα τα φαινομενα εξαφανιστηκαν πληρως.Ακομα και οταν τα περιμενα αυτα...με στηνανε.Η θεραπεια κρατησε 6 μηνες(1 χρονο ελεγε το προγραμμα) ομως επειδη εκανα ικτερο την κοψαμε εκει.Προσφατα εμαθα πως εχω ελειψη ενος ενζυμου και ετσι κι αλλιως ορισμενες φορες απο την εφηβεια και μετα ανεβαινει η χολερυθρινη μου....

3 χρονια περασαν απο τοτε.Ολα καλα.οπως πριν.Μαντεψτε τι εγινε φετος.Ξεχνοντας την περιπετεια που ειχα εκανα περιορισμενη αυτη την φορα χρηση κοκας....Παλι Αυγουστο.Παλι στο σπιτι με το pc.8ωρα μπροστα στην οθονη.Αποροφημενος κλεισμενος στο σπιτι προσπαθωντας να μαθω και τελικα να φτιαξω ενα BLOG.KAI αρχες Σεπτεμβριου δεν μπορω να κοντρολαρω αυτες τις κρισεις που ειναι εντονες τα βραδια.Τωρα βεβαια ξερω τι ειναι.Δεν τρεχω σε καρδιολογους.Ομως ειναι τοσο ενοχλητικο και με αποσυντονιζει τοσο που πραγματικα δεν ξερω(πολυ θα το ηθελα) εαν μονος μου ή με ουσιες ομοιοπαθητικες μπορω να το ξεπερασω παλι.Ποσο σιγουρο ειναι οτι σε 1-2 μηνες αυτη η αγχωδης διαταραχη θα περασει;Δεν ξερω.Ρωταω..

Ειναι ευκολο να λεμε οτι ειναι στο μυαλο ολα.Ειναι.Καμμια αμφιβολια.Ομως ο εγκεφαλος ισως να θελει και λιγο βοηθεια οταν με δικη μας ευθυνη τον κανουμε κουλουβαχατα....

stelpas.com

----------


## lupus30

φιλε stel απο αυτα που διαβασα η λυση μου φαινεται απλη αρκει να την συνειδητοποιησεις και εσυ πραγματικα..
κοψε την κοκα!!! μια και καλη αυτη τη φορα... 
διαβασε το μηνυμα που εγραψες για να καταλαβεις οτι ολα ξεκινουν απο εκει.. απλα εθελοτυφλεις γιατι δεν θεωρεις τον εαυτο σου δυνατο να κανει κατι τετοιο.. 
sorry για το αποτομο του λογου.. η λυση ειναι στο χερι και ειχες δεν ειχες τις κρισεις πανικου το να κοψεις σπαθι τα ναρκωτικα θα σε ωφελησει μελλοντικα.. κανε το τωρα που μπορεις ακομα και ασε τον εγκεφαλο σου ησυχο, γιατι με την κοκα εσυ δεν τον αφηνεις, οχι εκεινος.......

----------


## stel

quote]_Originally posted by Sofia_


\"Επιλέγεις κοκα αλλά θες να αποφύγεις τα φάρμακα ώς κάτι \"κακο\" κ εθιστικο. ειναι αντιφατικο,δε νομίζεις? 

[/quote]

Εχεις δικιο.Δεν αντιλεγω.Αλλωστε πλεον δεν ειμαι τοσο κατα των φαρμακων.Επιστημη ειναι.Εχουν ξοδευτει ατελειωτες εργατοωρες και πολλα χρημματα ωστε να παραχθουν με σκοπο να βοηθησουν τον ανθρωπο να ζει σε ενα πιο ποιοτικο και καλυτερο επιπεδο.

Την πρωτη φορα,οπωσδηποτε με προσπαθεια προσωπικη και υποβοηθεια απο το φαρμακο οχι μονο ξεφυγα απο τον φαυλο κυκλο αλλα αλλαξα και πολλες συνηθειες μου.Η ποιοτητα της ζωης μου βελτιωθηκε σημαντικα.Μιλαω για την περιοδο και μετα την θεραπεια.

Αυτο που με οδηγησε να κανω ξανα χρηση αυτης της αηδιας ειναι,οπως τωρα το σκεφτομαι,η μονοτονια της καθημερινοτητας.Ειχα κολλησει για αρκετο διαστημα κανοντας τα ιδια πραγματα καθε μερα.Κλεισμενος πολλες ωρες στο σπιτι,απασχολημενος με πραγματα που με ενδιαφερουν αλλα που συγχρονως με αποστασιοποιουσαν απο τον περιγυρω μου.Μου αρεσει η μοναξια.Ειναι δημιουργικη.Αλλα ξεπερναω καμια φορα καποια ορια που εινα κρισιμα.

Πρεπει να κραταμε τις ισοροπιες.....

Οσο για το αν ειναι ολα μεσα στο μυαλο...Το μυαλο ειναι ο εγκεφαλος.Μεταξυ των αλλων ο εγκεφαλος περιεχει υγρα-ορμονες-νευροδιαβιβαστες κλπ.Εξαρταται και απο τον τροπο που σκεφτομαστε τι ειδους υγρα(εκλαικευμενα το λεω) θα...φορτωσουμε το κεφαλι μας.Εννοω απο αυτα που παραγει το σωμα μας.

Τελος.Και μονο που βλεπω κοκαινη με πιανουν....φοβιες πλεον;)

Τελος 2ον.Η αληθεια ειναι πως εχω διλλημα.Με βαση το γεγονος της επιτυχημενης,ετσι λεω,θεραπειας-εστω και ημιτελους-πριν 3 χρονια σκεφτομαι πως αν συνεχισω να βασανιζομαι τα βραδια απο τις κρισεις αγχους να παρω τηλ τον γιατρο εκεινο.

Απο την αλλη σκεφτομαι πως επειδη η κατασταση δεν ειναι επουδενι τοσο τραγικη και δραμματικη να περιμενω μηπως το ΚΝΣ ηρεμησει(κανοντας βεβαια διαφορετικα πραγματα απο αυτα που κανω τοσο καιρο καθε μερα...

----------


## Sofia

stel δεν σου φαινεται αντιφατικο που απο τη μια καταφεύγεις πολυ πιο εύκολα στην κοκα γνωρίζοντας οτι ειναι εθιστικη και απο την άλλη εισαι εξαιρετικα επιφυλακτικος εως αρνητικος στη λήψη φαρμακων λέγοντας μάλιστα οτι: \"Θα πλακωθω στα φαρμακα που τοσα ασχημα εχω ακουσει;Θα....καταληξω σε ψυχιατρο(αθανατη ελληνικη παιδεια με τον συντηρητισμο σου).\"

----------


## stel

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> stel δεν σου φαινεται αντιφατικο που απο τη μια καταφεύγεις πολυ πιο εύκολα στην κοκα γνωρίζοντας οτι ειναι εθιστικη και απο την άλλη εισαι εξαιρετικα επιφυλακτικος εως αρνητικος στη λήψη φαρμακων λέγοντας μάλιστα οτι: \"Θα πλακωθω στα φαρμακα που τοσα ασχημα εχω ακουσει;Θα....καταληξω σε ψυχιατρο(αθανατη ελληνικη παιδεια με τον συντηρητισμο σου).\"


Να λυσω μια πιθανη παρεξηγηση sofia.Οι παραπανω σκεψεις για τα φαρμακα τις εκανα οταν για πρωτη φορα επαθα κρισεις πανικου.3 χρονια πριν.Τοτε που καμμια επαφη δεν ειχα με φαρμακα παρα μονο με αυτα του....life style(κοκαινη-καναβη-αλκοολ).

Απο τοτε εχω διαβασει και ενημερωθει για τις αληθεις και για τους μυθους των φαρμακων.Ειμαι οπαδος της επιστημης και της συγχωρω τυχον αστοχιες και λαθη.

Θεωρω πως με τον ιδιο τροπο που τα drugs μας χαλανε γιατι δεν τα χρησιμοποιουμε με μετρο και οπως πρεπει,ετσι και τα φαρμακα μας επαναφερουν αρκει ναακολουθησουμε τις οδηγιες σωστων καθοδηγητων.

Δεν ειμαι υπερ της αποψης...ποναει το κεφαλι;Ντεπον αμεσως.Νιωθω λιγο downνιασμενος;Στον γιατρο για την σεροτονινη μου.Ομως αν ειναι αποδεδειγμενο(προσωπικη εμπειρια καταθετω) πως με ενα αντικαταθληπτικο για καποιους μηνες η ποιοτητα ζωης επανερχεται τοτε φυσικα και θα παω στον ειδικο...Θα μπορουσα να προστατεψω τον ευατο μου μην προκαλωντας αυτες τις κρισεις πανικου αφου ηξερα πως η συγκεκριμενη ουσια τις πυροδοτει....ομως δεν με μισω τοσο που να με αφηνω να τιμωρουμαι μηνα ή και παραπανω ενω ξερω πως υπαρχει λυση και μαλιστα...επιστημονικη.

Εκφραζω φυσικα ολα τα παραπανω εχοντας στο μυαλο μου την δικη μου περιπτωση αναλογιζομενος πως ο καθενας μας μπορει να αποτελει ξεχωριστη και διαφορετικη κατασταση....

----------


## Sofia

stel ειλικρινα μπραβο για την εξελιξη που είχες σε καθε επίπεδο...

να σου πω επισης οτι στη θέση σου θα πηγαινα πάλι στο γιατρο...αν με βοηθησε σε μια πολυ πιο δύσκολη περίπτωση πιθανότατα να με βοηθήσει κ πάλι...δεν χρειάζεται να γίνεις κουρέλι για να φτάσεις στο γιατρο, δεν νομίζεις?:)))

----------


## nopanic

> _Originally posted by adonistsav_
> ty re spyro kai ego etsi leo alla oeres ores den palevode aytoi oi ponoi


Εχεις δικιο ..
Και για εμενα το ποιο ενοχλητικο ειναι αυτοι οι πονοι στο κεντρο της πλατης και καποια τσιμπηματακια ....
Δυστυχως ομως θα πρεπει να μην τους δινουμε σημασια ....μονο ετσι θα \"βαρεθουν\" και θα φυγουν ...
Ευκολο δεν ειναι το εχω καταλαβει και εγω πολυ καλα καθε φορα που νομιζω οτι κατι παθαινω με την καρδια μου , αλλα μετα σκεφτομαι τις εξετασεις που εχω κανει 3 φορες τους τελευταιους 6 μηνες και δεν εδειξαν κανενα καρδιολογκο προβλημα ...και καπως αυτοβοηθιεμαι :-)
Π.χ σημερα απο το πρωι εχω ενα ελαφρυ πονο στην πλατη που μου εχει σπασει τα νευρα....

----------


## keeper34

Γεια.

nopanic θα σου ελεγα να δοκιμασεις (αν αυτο ειναι ευκολο) να κανεις καπιες ασκησεις γυμναστικης,
ωστε να φυγει η υπερβολικη ενταση απο τους μυες .
καθως μετα την ασκηση ερχεται χαλαρωση και οι μυες βρησκουν ενα ρυθμο φεβγοντας απο την στασημοτητα 
και το &lt;&lt;τεμπελιο&gt;&gt; που ειναι βασικος παραγοντας για απροσμενους πονους ,ακομη και κραμπες.
η ασκηση βεβαια θα κανει και πολυ καλο στα συμτωματα που προκαλουνται απο αγχος η και πανικο.
για το σημειο του αφχενα θελει προσοχη και κινησεις αργες, οπως κυκλικη περιστροφη του κεφαλιου
αριστερα και δεξια.
θα δεις οτι οι πονοι θα υποχορουν και θα εχεις μια καλυτερη διαθεση.

αν εχεις συντροφο δεν κακο να ζητας που και που κανενα μασαζακι ;)

τελος προσεξε πολυ τη σταση του σωματος ολη τη διαρκεια της ημερας.
πχ πολες ωρες στο PC ή στο γραφειο επιδηνονουν τους πονους.


ελπηζω να φυγουνε οι πονοι και να ηρεμισεις .

φιλικα Γιωργος

----------


## Blue9791

Τα ναρκωτικά πάντως μπορούν να πυροδοτήσουν μια υποβόσκουσα κατάσταση.
Την πρώτη κρίση πανικού την έπαθα με χρήση χασίς (μια φορά είπα και εγω στα 19 μου να πιώ και με ήπιε!).
Αυτό μου το είπαν και οι 3 γιατροί που έχω πάει τα τελευταία 8 χρόνια.

----------


## nopanic

> _Originally posted by keeper34_
> ελπηζω να φυγουνε οι πονοι και να ηρεμισεις .
> 
> φιλικα Γιωργος


Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τις συμβουλες τις οποιες θα τις ακολουθησω ....
Εχεις δικιο σε ολα οσα λες ....
Βλεπεις αυτου του ειδους οι καταστασεις σε οδηγουν στο να περνας πολλες ωρες κλεισμενος στο σπιτι και μετα ακολουθει ενα φαυλος κυκλος του \"δεν βγαινω γιατι ποναω και φοβαμαι\" και του \"οι πονοι προερχονται πρωτιστως απο την ελειψη ασκησης που με την σειρα της εχει επιπτωση και στο αγχος που σε κανει και δεν βγαινεις και δεν ασκεισαι ..\" κ παει λεγωντας..

Εγω παντως τις τελευταιες ημερες που κανω καποιος ελαφρες ασκησεις νοιωθω πολυ καλυτερα .....

Ευχαριστω φιλε Γιώργο...

----------


## thelw_na_zisw

... κι εμένα από την πρώτη (και *σίγουρα* τελευταία) χρήση χασίς ξεκίνησαν όλα!

Το άσχημο είναι ότι ακόμα και μετά από 8 χρόνια (και τρεις γιατρούς σαν τον/την blue) ακόμα φοβάμαι ότι τα αντικαταθλιπτικά λειτουργούν όπως και τα ναρκωτικά και έχω τρομακτική άρνηση στο να τα πάρω. Τους ζητάω συνέχεια διαβεβαιώσεις τύπου \"το σεροξάτ είναι σαν ασπιρινούλα\" \"ένα χάπι την ημέρα είναι πολύ μικρή δόση\" και τέτοια.

Αλήθεια πόση είναι η μέγιστη δόση seroxat που μπορεί να πάρει κάποιος;

----------


## thelw_na_zisw

Διαβάζοντας το post μου συνειδητοποίησα κάτι...
Φυσικά και ξέρω πόση είναι η μέγιστη δόση (απέξω το \'χω μάθει το χαρτάκι και ότι παρενέργεια έβλεπα νόμιζα πως την πάθαινα αν και η μόνη παρενέργεια ήταν μια μικρή ζαβλακομάρα για 2 μέρες)

Μάλλον ρώτησα περιμένοντας κάποιος να μου απαντήσει κάτι...

----------


## mary_loo

Από το άγχος εγώ προσωπικά έχω πάθει: λιποθυμίες σε διάφορα μέρη, δερματίτιδες, γαστροραγίες, δύσπνοια και πολλά άλλα! Χρειάζεται υπομονή το όλο θέμα!

----------


## python21

Γειά σας είναι η πρώτη φορά που γράφω στο φόρουμ...Θέλω να σας ρωτήσω κάτι για την δικιά μου εμπειρία. Εδώ και 6 μήνες νιώθω συχνά μια ζαλάδα παράξενου τύπου, σαν το κεφάλι μου να είναι ελαφρύ ή σαν να μην αιματώνεται σωστά αλλά δεν έχει σχέση με ίλιγγο..Επίσης νιώθω ορισμένες φορές μεγάλη ανεξήγητη κούραση αλλά το πιο ενοχλητικό σύμπτωμα είναι η ζαλάδα που νε εμπδίζει απο κάποιες δραστηριότητες και με φοβίζει στην οδήγηση. Έχω πάει σε όλους τους γιατρους (καρδιολογους, οφθαλμίατρο, γαστρεντρολογο γαστροσκοπηση, μαγνητικη κεφαλιού, αιματολογικες, ακτινα αυχένα) εκτος απο οριλά..Οι εξετάσεις δεν έδειξαν κάτι...Να αναφέρω επίσης ότι τα συμπτώματα ξεκίνησαν μετά απο μια κρίση όπου ζαλιζομουν μουδιαζε το σωμα μου όλο και νόμιζα ότι παθαίνω κάτι...Είναι δυνατόν να είανι απο το άγχος αυτό ή απο κάποιο νεύρο του αυχένα? μήπως έχει κανείς ανάλογη εμπειρία? Τονίζω ότι η ζαλάδα είναι σαν να ελαφραίνει το κεφάλι και σαν να έχω τάση να χάσω τις αισθήσεις μου..ευχαριστώ

----------


## daydreamer

Καλώς όρισες!

Δεν είμαι ειδικός και δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω.

Αλλά, αφού έκανες τον κόπο και επισκέφτηκες τόσους γιατρούς, κάνε και μια απλή επίσκεψη σε έναν ψυχίατρο και εξήγησέ του το πρόβλημά σου, μήπως πρόκειται για άγχος ή κάτι άλλο ψυχολογικής φύσεως.

Ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά και αναμένουμε νέα σου.

----------


## Demetrio

Σας χαιρετώ ολους (συμπασχοντες και μη).Μια λεξη θα πω για αρχη,ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ.

Ο δικος μου Γολγοθάς ξεκινησε πριν απο 3 χρονια,Χριστουγεννα 2005 παθαινω Οξεία Γαστρεντεριτιδα και στο καπακι Συνδρομο Ευαιρεθηστου εντερου,αποτελεσμα αυτων 3 μηνες κλεισμενος στο δωματιο μου, χασιμο 10 κιλων,και ατελειωτες ώρες πονου(σωματικου και ψυχικου)..Μετα απο φαρμακεφτική αγωγη καταφερα να αισθανθώ καλυτερα,περναω ενα σχετικα ήρεμο καλοκαιρι και τον Αυγουστο (λιγο πριν απο την εξεταστικη) αρχιζουν οι πονοι,αυτή την φορα ήξερα να τους αντιμετωπίσω (αναπνοές,θετικές σκέψεις,κτλ)..Πήγα σε έναν γαστρεντερολογο στον οποιο μολις ανεφερα τα συμπτωματα μου ειπε πως έχω σοβαρό προβλημα και πως την επομενη μέρα έπρεπε να κάνω εισαγωγή σε νοσοκομειο.Με φοβισε τοσο πολύ που για 3-4 μερες ήμουν περδικι,δεν ειχα καθολου ενοχλησεις και εκει καταλαβα πως τα συμπτωματα δεν ειναι καποιας ασθένειας αλλα ενώς άλλου ΕΓΩ που ήθελε να με καταβάλει..Έκανα καποιες εξετάσεις για το σιγουρέψω και τελικά ο λόγος ήταν το ατιμο το αγχος..Για ενα χρονο μπορώ να πω πωςς ήμουν καλα(με παριστασιακες ενοχλησεις) αλλα δεν εβγαινα συχνα απο το σπιτι,αλλα και οταν εβγαινα αγχωνομουν,εφτασα σε σημειο να αγχονομαι και οταν εβγαινα με την κοπέλα μου:o .Πριν απο 4 μηνες τα συμπτωματα επανύλθαν μονο που αυτή την φορα ήμουν προετοιμασμένος και έχοντας γνωση των καταστάσεων που έπρεπε να αντιμετωπισω,αλλα το αγχος ήταν υπουλο,μου επαιξε ενα ασχημο παιχνιδι..Ενα πρωινό που ήμουν μόνος μου στο σπιτι ανοιξα τα ματια μου συνδυτοποιόντας οτι δεν μπορουσα να αναπνευσω,μετα άρχισαν να τρεμουν τα ποδια μου και τελικα όλο μου το κορμι να σπαρταράει,ενιωσα πως εδώ τελειωσαν όλα..στιγμες αργοτερα καταφερα να αναπνέυσω και ενα ριγος με διαπέρασε,εβαλα τα κλαματα απο χαρα που έζησα αλλα και απο λυπη γιατι γνωριζα τι θα ξανατραβήξω..Έτρεξα σε γιατρους,ομοιοπαθητικούς, δοκίμασα τα πάντα,αλλα παλι ενιωθα χάλια,ακυρωνα ραντεβού,εξόδους,σινεμα κτλ...Το μόνο που με ΄κανει να νιώθω καλά ειναι να παίζω μπασκετ,κατι που είχα παραμελήσει χρονια...Σήμερα το πρωί συνέβηκε ακριβός το ίδιο,αδυναμια να αναπνευσω αλλα αυτή την φορα το πήρα πιο χαλαρα και γλύτωσα τους σπασμούς.μεχρι πριν γράψω στο φορουμ ζαλιζόμουν αλλα μολις τα πλήκτρα αρχισαν να χτυπουν η ζάλη περασε..Ολοι οι πονοι είναι ψέυτικοι,δημιουργια του ιδιου μας του εαυτου,αρα εαν μπορουμε να τους δημιουργήσουμε τοτε ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ μπορουμε να τους σταματήσουμε απλα αγνοόντας τους,το ξέρω οτι είναι δύσκολο..Μήν σταματάτε την ζωή σας για κατι τοσο χαζο,βγειτε έξω-ακόμη και οταν έχετε λιγη ενόχληση-,οταν έιστε χάλια κάντε κατι που σας χαλαρώνει,υποσχέθηκα στον εαυτό μου πως θα σταματήσω να αναπνεώ οταν θελω εγώ και πως το τέλος μου θα το επιλέξω εγω ακι οχι αυτός..

Πάρτε κουράγιο απο γονείς,φίλους,σχέση,απο οποινδήποτε,παρτε στα χέρια σας την ζωη σας και δώστε στο εγώ σας δύναμη,μπορεί τα συμπτωματα να μην σταματήσουν αλλα μην τα αφήσετε να σταματήσουν εσας..
Τα λόγια ενός φιλου μου με εκαναν αλλο άνθρωπο ελπίζω να αλλαξουν και την δική σας ζωη.
\"Κρατα ενα κομμάτι απο την πνοή σου για να το εμφυσησεις στο όνειρο που ίσως αγνόησες,κοίτα καλά μέσα σου και μαθε καλά γιατι σε αγαπάς,μετά εκτόξευσε στον κόσμο την αστειρευτη έμνευση σου για όμορφα σκηνικά ζωής.Σου το υπόσχομαι,θα ξεδιψάσεις,θα ξεδιψάσουν.\"

----------


## lagoudakos

bravo re file kalo mathhma!!!

----------


## sakis83

ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ lupus30 ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ 4 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΤΑ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΤΑ ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑΤΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΣΟ ΠΑΝΕ ΑΡΑΙΩΝΟΥΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΑΙΜΑΤΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ, ΚΑΡΔΙΟΛΟΓΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΥΧΝΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΚΑΛΕΙ ΟΛΑ. ΕΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙ ΕΙΧΑ ΜΙΑ ΖΑΛΟΥΡΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΠΗΡΑ ΧΑΝΑΧ ΠΕΡΑΣΑΝ ΟΛΑ! ΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΥΘΕΙΣ ΟΜΩΣ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΟΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΝΑ ΠΑΣ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ (ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟ) ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ ΜΕ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ Η ΧΩΡΙΣ ΜΗΝ ΤΑ ΑΦΗΝΕΙΣ ΑΚΟΥΣΕ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΕΧΩ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΟΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΙΑ!

----------


## lupus30

Σε ευχαριστω φιλε σακη.. ολα ειναι πολυ καλυτερα τωρα και το βασικοτερο με τη δικη μου δυναμη και μονο.. ολα αυτα με εκαναν να εκτιμησω και τη ζωη ακομα περισσοτερο και δεν το μετανιωνω στην τελικη που τα περασα, επρεπε.. τιποτα δεν ειναι τυχαιο για τον καθενα μας και αν μαθαινουμε και φιλτραρουμε θετικα οτι αρνητικο περναμε τοτε θα μαστε παντα νικητες.. συμβουλη σε ολους αυτο παιδια και υπομονη και επιμονη.. ειμαστε απιστευτα δυνατοι......

----------


## beat20

lupus30 και εγω εχω βουητο απο το ενα αυτι κατα 99% δεν ειναι αγχος απλα το αγχος επιδεινωνει το βουητο.Το βουητο υπαρχει απο προβλημα στο ακουστικο συστημα... ακουογραμα και ωτοακουστικες εκπομπες προίοντων ακουστικης παραμορφοσης εκανες ? Κανε πρωτα και αμα βγουνε καλα λες για αγχος αλλα κατα τη γνωμη μου το βουητο σου κανει το αγχος και ολα τα αλλα και το βουητο ειναι απο προβλημα στο ακουστικο συστημα.
Το βουητο ειναι μια κατασταση πολυ παθολογικη μπορει και στην αυτοκτονια να σε οδηγησει δεν παλευεται ιδικα οταν δεν μπορεις να κοιμηθεις οπως εγω.
Συνηθως το βουητο δεν περναει ποτε υπαρχουνε και περιπτωσεις που τους περναει αλλα λιγες.
Φαρμακα δοκιμασες ?
Υπαρχουνε καποια φαρμακα που υποτιθεται βοηθάνε στο βουητό
δεν το περνανε αλλα το ελλατωνουνε...

----------


## mariatro16

πρεπει να ξερεις οτι δεν εισαι μονος σου..βιωνω ψυχοσωματικα προβληματα τα τελευταια 11 χρονια..με ο,τι ψυχοσωματικο μπορει να υπαρχει...τοσο που εχω κουραστει παρα πολυ και εννοειται οτι η ποιοτητα ζωης μου ειναι χαμηλη..προσπαθω να κρατησω κατι που διαβασα σε ενα video wall κλινικης, οτι οταν το μυαλο νοσει δεν νιωθει καλα η ψυχη αυτο, παραλυει ολες τις σωματικες λειτουργιες...τι να κανουμε..η γνωμη μου παντα ειναι οτι εμεις ειμαστε ο καλυτερος ψυχιατρος του εαυτου μας, αλλα δυστυχως στις μεγαλες κρισεις ειναι καλυτερα να δεις εναν ειδικο...Keep going..and keep smiling...

----------


## lostsoul

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ . ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 3 1/2 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΩΝ ΚΡΙΣΕΩΝ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥ, ΕΧΩ ΑΡΧΙΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΣΚΛΗΡΥΝΣΗ ΚΑΤΑ ΠΛΑΚΑΣ!!! 
ΠΩΣ ΣΑΣ \"ΑΚΟΥΓΕΤΑΙ\" ΑΥΤΟ??? ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ ΕΕ?? ΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΩ... 
ΑΧΧΧ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ, ΠΟΣΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ \"ΓΕΝΝΗΣΕΙ\" ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΑΣ??? 

ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΑΛΛΟ....ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ.... ΕΧΩ ΠΙΑ ΑΠΟΓΟΗΤΕΥΤΕΙ....

----------


## zouzounitsaaa

δυστυχως μου είναι αδύνατο να διαβάσω όλα τα πόστ γιατι δεν προλαβαίνω...θέλω απλά να πω καλά κουράγια κ οτι κι εγώ είχα τρομερά συμπτώματα άγχους...απο ταχυκαρδία,ζαλάδα,τρέμουλο μέχρι πόνο στο στέρνο και γαστρίτιδα που με ταλαιπώρησε πολύ...υπομονή κ φιλάκια!!!!!!!!

----------


## evelina29

KALHSPERA SAS :D
file-h lostsoul ase ayto to idio skeftomai ki egw!exw kleisei kiolas kai rantebou na kanw magnhtikh me egxysh egkefalou stis 10 oktwmbrh.(na doume ti 8a doyme kai gi ayto)!pantos se katalabainw apolyta.
zouzounitsaaa moy ola ayta ta exw olo to 24wro 11xronia atwra !!!!!mono ypomonh kanw alla.................me bare8hke ki ayth!:P

----------


## zouzounitsaaa

11 χρόνια evelina μου?μπράβο σου που το αντέχεις!εγώ το πέρναγα 6 χρόνια κ πήγα να τρελαθώ...αγανακτησα!

----------


## nopanic

> _Originally posted by python21_
> Γειά σας είναι η πρώτη φορά που γράφω στο φόρουμ...Θέλω να σας ρωτήσω κάτι για την δικιά μου εμπειρία. Εδώ και 6 μήνες νιώθω συχνά μια ζαλάδα παράξενου τύπου, σαν το κεφάλι μου να είναι ελαφρύ ή σαν να μην αιματώνεται σωστά αλλά δεν έχει σχέση με ίλιγγο..Επίσης νιώθω ορισμένες φορές μεγάλη ανεξήγητη κούραση αλλά το πιο ενοχλητικό σύμπτωμα είναι η ζαλάδα που νε εμπδίζει απο κάποιες δραστηριότητες και με φοβίζει στην οδήγηση. Έχω πάει σε όλους τους γιατρους (καρδιολογους, οφθαλμίατρο, γαστρεντρολογο γαστροσκοπηση, μαγνητικη κεφαλιού, αιματολογικες, ακτινα αυχένα) εκτος απο οριλά..Οι εξετάσεις δεν έδειξαν κάτι...Να αναφέρω επίσης ότι τα συμπτώματα ξεκίνησαν μετά απο μια κρίση όπου ζαλιζομουν μουδιαζε το σωμα μου όλο και νόμιζα ότι παθαίνω κάτι...Είναι δυνατόν να είανι απο το άγχος αυτό ή απο κάποιο νεύρο του αυχένα? μήπως έχει κανείς ανάλογη εμπειρία? Τονίζω ότι η ζαλάδα είναι σαν να ελαφραίνει το κεφάλι και σαν να έχω τάση να χάσω τις αισθήσεις μου..ευχαριστώ





AΚΡΙΒΩΣ οτι νοιωθω και εγω ...ολα τα συμπτωματα που αναφερεις παραπανω .
Και αυτη τη στιγμη που γραφω αισθανομαι μια ελαφρια ατονια (καμια φορα νομιζω οτι θα χανω τελειως τις δυναμεις μου και θα πεσω κατω) κ ζαλαδα εδω και 2 ωρες περιπου ...
Σημερα συγκεκριμενα επαθα μια αποτομη ,αλλα δυνατη ζαλαδα 2-3 δευτερολεπτων κατα τις 12 οταν επινα καφεδακι με την γυναικα μου στο Λουτρακι και μετα δεν ελεγε να φυγει η ελαφρια ζαλαδα κ το αγχος(ειχα να οδηγησω κ για την εοπιστροφη) , μεχρι που πηρα μισο xanax.Το βραδυ ομωςκ ενω ημουν καλα εκανα το λαθος κ εφαγα 1μιση σουβλακι κ αμεσως με επιασε η ατονια κ ζαλαδα που ανεφερα προηγουμενως κ ενα ελαφρυ-μεσαιο φουσκωμα.

Ξερω οτι ολα προερχονται απο το αγχος ,αλλα θα ηθελα ομως μιας κ δεν εχω κανει μαγνητικη ,να κανω μια να μας φυγει κ αυτη η απορια ...Ποιος μας γραφει μια τετοια εξεταση κ ποιο το κοστος της ?

----------


## evelina29

zouzounitsaaa antexw enteka xronia giati den mporw na kanw kati allo!ki esy opws antekses 6xronia 8a antexe kai 11 kai 111 xronia !!!!!!!!
file nopanic magnhtikh egkefalou mporei na soy grapsei se bibliario ygeias opoioy tameiou mono o neyrologos gia na plhrwseis mono thn symetoxh ths giati xwris bibliarioa einai akribh gyrw sta 300eyrw.
ΜΑΚΑΡΙ Ο 8ΕΟΣ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΣΟΥ ΔΩΣΕΙ ΟΣΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΑΝΤΕΞΕΙΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## stefanos123

παιδιά από νευρικότητα πως πάμε;

είμαι κάποιον καιρό τώρα που τα νεύρα μου τις βραδυνές ώρες είναι χάλια...

πραγματικά φοβάμαι ότι το χάνω και πραγματικά ελπίζω να είναι και αυτό λόγω αγχους...

----------


## lostsoul

αστα να πανε Στεφανε123... απο νευρικοτητα αλλο τιποτα!!! 
Ολη την ημερα αισθανομαι το κορμι μου να δουλευει σαν το κομπρεσερ!!!! 
Μην στεναχωριεσαι... Ασφαλως και εχει να κανει με το ΑΓΧΟΣ, αυτο το πραγμα!!! Μην μασας ομως.. Παιρνεις καθολου ηρεμιστικο?

----------


## stefanos123

ναι παίρνω όταν είναι πολλά τα νεύρα αν και δεν κάνει κ μεγάλη διαφορά..συγκεκριμένα χτες πήρα ένα xanax και εκεί που είχε αρχίσει να με σφίγγει όλο το ίσω μέρος του κεφαλιού μου τα νεύρα στο λαιμό μου είχαν τεντώσει μέχρι και η κάτω γναθος με πόναγε(καλά ψυχολογικά σκότωνα άνθρωπο), αυτό κάπως πέρασε μέχρι που άρχισαν να με πιάνουν κάτι περίεργες φοβίες π.χ. άρχισε να με φοβίσει ενα ρολόι τύχου και κάτι τέτοιες βλακείες..

πήγα με το σκύλο 2 ώρες βόλτα σαν ζωντανός νεκρός αλλά στο τέλος κάπως μου πέρασε και κοιμήθηκα..και ξύπνησα τώρα--κλασσικά--κλασσικά πάει κ αυτή η μέρα

----------


## GreenPeyote

φίλε Στέφανε κι εγώ μία απ\' τα ίδια... Σπάνια ξυπνάω πρωί και βλέπω οτι φεύγει όλη η μέρα έτσι όταν ξυπνάς αργά! Συνέχεια λέω οτι σήμερα θα κοιμηθώ νωρίς για να ξυπνήσω και ποτέ δεν το κάνω!!

----------


## stefanos123

σε συνδυασμό με τα νεύρα σας τυχαίνει ποτέ να έχετε πλήρως ασυγκρότητες σκέψεις να προσπαθειτε να βάλετε σε μία σειρά ότι σας αγχώνει και να μήν γίνεται με τίποτα;;
συνήθως όταν μου συμβαίνει αυτό και όταν παράλληλα μου μιλάει κάποιος και περιμένει απάντηση αν ήμουν ειλικρινής θα του απαντούσα ένα _ξφκλαγφδξγβ΄ξφ_ και απλά για να μην γίνει αυτό είναι σαν να μπαίνει αυτόματος πιλότος και να απαντάει κωδικοποιημένα μηνύματα...

επίσης για όσους διαβάζουν εδώ μέσα και έχουν υποχρεώσεις με σπουδές κτλ .. σε τι βαθμό μπορείτε και συγκεντρώνεστε γιατι εγω με το που πάω και ζορίζομαι απλά εντύνονται τα συμτώματα άγχους και απλά τα παρατάω

----------


## GreenPeyote

Αυτό που εγώ νιώθω συνεχώς είναι οτι \"είμαι αλλού\". Οτι δεν καταλαβαίνω τί μου λένε , σαν να μου μιλάνε κινέζικα και σαν να είμαι \"κουφός\". Και όπως λές χρησιμοποιώ και εγώ τον \"αυτόματο πιλότο\" για να απαντήσω και να βγώ από τη δύσκολη θέση!
Και εγώ χρωστάω μαθήματα στη σχολή αλλά δεν μπορώ να συγκεντρωθώ ούτε λεπτό. Νιώθω οτι είμαι \"χαζός\" , οτι δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω ούτε μία σειρά και δεν κάνω καν απόπειρα να διαβάσω. Το θέμα είναι οτι νιώθω οτι δεν μπορώ να διαβάσω ούτε ένα λογοτεχνικό βιβλίο ούτε τπτ... πολύ μπέρδεμα

----------


## stefanos123

καλά ειδικά αυτό ότι είμαι χαζός και ότι δεν ήμουν τελικά για σπουδές κτλ είναι το μεγαλύτερο τριπ αυτή την περίοδο..

----------


## TAK

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ!
ΠΡΙΝ ΤΡΙΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΕΙΧΑ ΑΣΤΑΘΕΙΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΔΩΣΑ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΥΤΗ ΟΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΕΥΕ ΟΣΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΒΓΗΚΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥΔΙΑΣΜΑΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ ΤΟ ΣΩΜΑ ΖΑΛΑΔΕΣ . ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΑ ΜΙΑ ΣΕΙΡΑ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΩΝ. ΕΚΑΝΑ ΜΑΓΝΗΤΙΚΗ ΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΟΥ, ΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΟΓΡΑΦΗΜΑ, ΕΞΕΤΑΣΗ ΛΑΒΙΡΥΝΘΟΥ ΣΤΑ ΑΥΤΙΑ , ΕΞΕΤΑΣΗ ΣΤΑ ΑΓΓΕΙΑ, ΚΑΙ ΑΞΟΝΙΚΗ ΑΥΧΕΝΑ ΜΟΥ BRHKAN ΔΙΣΚΟΚΟΙΛΗ ΑΥΧΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΜΙΚΡΗ ΣΤΕΝΟΣΗ ΣΠΟΝΔΥΛΩΝ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΙΣ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΕΠΑΨΑΝ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΡΙΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΞΑΝΑ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΤΕΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΜΟΥΔΙΑΣΜΑΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΙΣΥΧΑΣΩ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΕΧΩ ΣΚΛΥΡΗΝΣΗ ΚΑΤΑ ΠΛΑΚΑΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΕΔΕΙΧΝΕ Η ΜΑΓΝΗΤΙΚΗ ? 
ΝΙΩΘΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΜΟΥΔΙΑΣΜΑΤΑ ΜΙΑ ΑΙΣΘΗΣΗ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΣΜΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ?

----------


## kyknos25

δεν εχεις τιποτα απολυτως παθολογικο.κ εγω ετσι ημουν εκανα κ μαγνητικη αλλα τιποτα.τελικα το προβλημα ηταν καθαρα ψυχολογικο κανω θεραπει κ ειμαι οκ τωρα;)

----------


## stefanos123

> _Originally posted by TAK_
> ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ!
> ΠΡΙΝ ΤΡΙΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΕΙΧΑ ΑΣΤΑΘΕΙΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΔΩΣΑ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΥΤΗ ΟΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΕΥΕ ΟΣΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΒΓΗΚΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥΔΙΑΣΜΑΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ ΤΟ ΣΩΜΑ ΖΑΛΑΔΕΣ . ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΑ ΜΙΑ ΣΕΙΡΑ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΩΝ. ΕΚΑΝΑ ΜΑΓΝΗΤΙΚΗ ΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΟΥ, ΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΟΓΡΑΦΗΜΑ, ΕΞΕΤΑΣΗ ΛΑΒΙΡΥΝΘΟΥ ΣΤΑ ΑΥΤΙΑ , ΕΞΕΤΑΣΗ ΣΤΑ ΑΓΓΕΙΑ, ΚΑΙ ΑΞΟΝΙΚΗ ΑΥΧΕΝΑ ΜΟΥ BRHKAN ΔΙΣΚΟΚΟΙΛΗ ΑΥΧΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΜΙΚΡΗ ΣΤΕΝΟΣΗ ΣΠΟΝΔΥΛΩΝ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΙΣ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΕΠΑΨΑΝ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΡΙΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΞΑΝΑ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΤΕΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΜΟΥΔΙΑΣΜΑΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΙΣΥΧΑΣΩ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΕΧΩ ΣΚΛΥΡΗΝΣΗ ΚΑΤΑ ΠΛΑΚΑΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΕΔΕΙΧΝΕ Η ΜΑΓΝΗΤΙΚΗ ? 
> ΝΙΩΘΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΜΟΥΔΙΑΣΜΑΤΑ ΜΙΑ ΑΙΣΘΗΣΗ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΣΜΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ?


τα ίδια και εδώ παρόλαυτα έχουν ελατωθεί τελευταία κατά πολύ.
πολύ πιθανόν να είναι ψυχολογικά!

----------


## TAK

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΟΘ ΣΤΕΦΑΝΕ123 ΦΙΛΕ ΑΙΣΘΑΝΕΣΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΣΑΝ ΜΟΥΔΙΑΣΜΑ ΣΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΟ ?

----------


## stefanos123

συγκεκριμενες φορες ναι στα χείλη και στο πίσω μέρος του κεφαλιού.απλά αποφάσισα πλέον να μην δίνω σημασία..

----------


## Panito

Παιδια γεια σας.Κι εγω πριν ενα χρονο περιπου ειχα μια περιεργη ζαλαδα για δυο μηνες περιπου.Ηταν λες και ημουν μεσα σε βαρκα.Πηγα σε παθολογο και μου ειπε οτι ειναι απο τον αυχενα.Τωρα τλευταα ομως εδω κι ενα τριμηνο εχω ενα περιεργο ελαφρυ πονοκεφαλο στη δεξια μερια του κεφαλιου μου και μικρομουδιασματα στο αριστερο χερι και ποδι!!!Καμια φορα νιωθω κατι σαν τραβηγμα και ανατριχιλα στο προσωπο.Ημουν σιγουρος οτι εχω κατι σοβαρο(ογκο...) και πηγα σε δυο νευρολογους οι οποιοι μου ειπαν οτι εχω νοσοφοβια κι οτι ολα τα συμπτωματα ειναι ψυχολογικα.Μαγνητικη δε μου εγραψαν οσο κι αν τους παρακαλεσα...Αλλα φοβαμαι οτι κατι εχω και δεν το ειδαν..

----------


## lupus30

Νοσοφοβια εχουμε ολοι που περναμε αγχωδεις διαταραχες.. μην δινεις σημασια..και τα δικα σου συμπτωματα(και το ξερεις), ειναι καθαρα ψυχοσωματικα.. θα περασουν... απλα μην θρεφεις τις αρνητικες σου σκεψεις.. οι γιατροι θα σου ειχαν βρει κατι αν πραγματικα ειχες.. το σωμα σου σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις σε προειδοποιει συγκεκριμενα.. κανε υπομονη, μην αλλαξεις τιποτα στην ζωη σου, και οχι μονο νικητης θα βγεις, αλλα θα εκτιμησεις και πολλα περισσοτερα.. διαβασε εμπειριες απο αλλους και θα δεις οτι ολοι στο τελος χαιρομαστε που τα περασαμε γιατι μας ανοιξε τα ματια.. κουραγιο και υπομονη.....

----------


## Παστελι

βρε παιδια ο νευρολογος τι διαφορα εχει απο ψυχιατρο?σκευτομαι να παω και σε νευρολογο.εκει π καθομαι νιωθω το σωμα μου απιστευτα σφιγμενο ακομα κ οταν κανω ερωτα δεν μπορω να αφεθω πολυ ελευθρη να το απολαυσω.ειμαι σε μονιμη ενταση.και πολλες φορες νιωθω εκει π καθομαι να σφιγονται οι μυες μου κ αριζουν να τρεμουν απο την πιεση.

----------


## Παστελι

πασχω απο διαταραχη πανικου να προσθεσω.

----------


## Panito

Εγω πηγα σε νευρολογο-ψυχιατρο.2 σε 1:-)..Αυτο το τρεμουλιασμα των μυων το εχω κι εγω.Εκει που καθομαι αρχιζουν να τρεμουν οι μυες μου για λιγο(στις γαμπες κ.α.).

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by panikoula_
> βρε παιδια ο νευρολογος τι διαφορα εχει απο ψυχιατρο?σκευτομαι να παω και σε νευρολογο.εκει π καθομαι νιωθω το σωμα μου απιστευτα σφιγμενο ακομα κ οταν κανω ερωτα δεν μπορω να αφεθω πολυ ελευθρη να το απολαυσω.ειμαι σε μονιμη ενταση.και πολλες φορες νιωθω εκει π καθομαι να σφιγονται οι μυες μου κ αριζουν να τρεμουν απο την πιεση.



Πανικούλα, ο νευρολόγος είναι για οργανικές διαταραχές του νευρικού συστήματος (εγκεφαλικά, ημικρανία, επιληψία, παρκινσον κλπ.) ενώ ο ψυχίατρος είναι για τις \"λειτουργικές\" (ψυχολογικές δλδ, ψυχώσεις, κατάθλιψη, άγχος/πανικός κλπ.) Παλιά υπήρχε μόνο ένας γιατρός, ο νευρολόγος-ψυχίατρος, αλλά τα τελευταία 30 χρόνια ( η κάτι τέτοιο) έχουν διαχωριστεί σε...νευρολόγο και ψυχίατρο (χε). 


Αυτά που περιγράφεις είναι κλασικά συμπτώματα άγχους, (λόγο της κρίσης πανικού) και ίσως να έχεις και γενικευμένο άγχος (πρόβλημα που \"συνυπάρχει συχνά\" με την διαταραχή πανικού). Δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεσαι νευρολόγο αλλά ψυχίατρο η κλινικό ψυχολόγο. Όπως έχω ξαναπεί, η Γνωστική Συμπεριφορικη (Ψυχο) Θεραπεία έχει τα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα ( πέρνει κάπου 15 συνεδρίες). Από φάρμακα ,το ποιο πιθανό αν πας σε ψυχίατρο είναι να σου γράψει αντικαταθλιπτικά SSRI(μην νομίζεις ότι επειδή είναι αντικαταθλιπτικά είναι μόνο για την κατάθλιψη, απλά υποτίθεται ότι τόσο το άγχος όσο και η κατάθλιψη έχουν κοινούς βιολογικούς μηχανισμούς). Αν και ένα αγχωλυτικό ονόματι Bespar που είναι πολύ ελαφρύ με ελάχιστες αντενδείξεις, έχει αποδειχθεί να είναι αποτελεσματικό στην γενικευμένη αγχώδη διαταραχή (από μικρό εώς μεσαίο μόνιμο άγχος). Good luck.

----------


## Faust

Καλησπερα και απο μενα. Και εγω οπως εχω γραψει και σε αλλο θεμα του φορουμ εχω μεγαλο προβλημα με ψυχοσωματικα και σωματοποιηση του αγχους. Γενικευμενη αγχωδη διαταραχη με κρισεις πανικου ενω και το εντερο μου με ταλαιπωρει κατα καιρους. Αν και τα συμπτωματα υπεβοσκαν για τουλαχιστον 3-4 χρονια η πρωτη κριση πανικου ηρθε 2 βδομαδες μετα τον θανατο του πατερα μου τον προηγουμενο Μαιο και αφου ηδη το εντερο μου με προειδοποιουσε με δυνατουσ πονους ολη την προηγουμενη περιοδο. 

Εκεινη την περιοδο δεν γνωριζα τιποτα περι αγχους, σωματοποιησης και αγχωδους διαταραχης με αποτελεσμα να τρομοκρατηθω και να παω ευσπεσμενα στο νοσοκομειο πιστευοντας οτι εχω προβλημα καρδιακης φυσεως. Απο τοτε και αφου ολο το καλοκαιρι ετρεχα απο γιατρο σε γιατρο (οπως πολυς κοσμος μετα απο τετοιο περιστατικο) και ολοι μου ελεγαν οτι δεν εχω τιποτα τελικα απευ8υν8ηκα σε νευρολογο και απο εκει σε ψυχιατρο. 

Απο τα μεσα Ιουνιου του 2008 εχω αλλα3ει τα εξης φαρμακα (σε διαφορους συνδιασμους συνηθως σε τριαδες) Ladose, Notorium, Rivotril, Librax, Neurontin, Dumyrox, Tranxene, Efexor XR και τελευταια Zoloft. Συν το Procoralan ( φαρμακο αντιστοιχο του Inderal). Βελτιωση σχεδον ανυπαρκτη. 10 μηνες τωρα παλευω και πλεον κινδυνευω να χασω τα παντα για τα οποια αγωνιστικα ολα αυτα τα χρονια και ολα να πανε στο βροντο. Αγωνες και κοποι χρονων ολοκληρων για να διμηουργησω κατι. Ποιοτητα ζωης ανυπαρκτη, σπανιες εξοδοι απο το σπιτι ενω και οταν το επιχειρω ακομα και τοτε δεν θα αργησουν να ερθουν τα ψυχοσωματικα. Πραγματικα δεν θυμαμαι ουτε μια μερα απο τις 9 Ιουνιου που να περασε και να ειμουν καλα η να μη πονουσα.

Τις τελευταιες 3 βδομαδες η γιατρος μου βλεποντας οτι οργανισμος μου δεν ανεχοταν το Efexor μοy το αλλα3ε με Zoloft 50mg ημερισιως. Αποτελεσμα, εδω και 2 βδομαδες εχω δυνατους πονους στην καρδια και στο στηθος, δυνατοτερους απο προηγουμενες φορες και πραγματικα με εχουν ακινητοποιησει τοσο σωματικα οσο και ψυχικα αφου νοιωθω οτι προερχονται απευθειοας απο την περιοχη της καρδια. Τα γνωστα τσιμπηματα, σουβλισματα, ακτινωτοι πονοι οι οποιοι ωρες ωρες γινονται πολυ δυνατοι. Οθτε και να κοιμηθω δεν μπορω συχνα πλεον απο τους πονους. Οπως ειναι φυσικο εχω ανησυχησει και παλι οποτε θα παω για εξετασεις σε καρδιολογο εστω και αν μου πει για μια ακομα φορα οτι \"δεν εχω τιποτα\". Ποναω. 

Η ψυχιατρος μου εντωμεταξυ λειπει αυτη τη βδομαδα και δεν μπορω να την δω πριν απο το μεσο της επομενης εβδομαδας. Στο μεταξυ υποφερω. Απο τη μια ποναω και πραγματικα υποφερω απο την αλλη δεν ξερω σε ποιον να απευθυνθω αυτην τη στιγμη εκτος απο τον καρδιολογο. 

Ειχε καποιο αλλο μελος του φορουμ παρομοιες εμπειριες με zoloft η και γενικα εντονους καρδιακους πονους λογω αγχωδους διαταραχης?

Οπως ειπα ολα αυτα μου εχουν σχεδον καταστρεψει τη ζωη, ενω ειχα σχεδον τα παντα τωρα κινδυνευω να τα χασω. Βοηθεια απο γιατρους δεν εχω δει εκτος απο την διαπιστωση οτι \"δεν εχω τιποτα\". Τοσοι μηνες ψυχοθεραπειας και πειραματισμων με φαρμακα δεν εχουν κανενα αποτελεσμα. Πραγμνατικα ειμαι πολυ απογοητευμενος με τους γιατρους και με την τροπη που περνει η ζωη μου καθημερινα. Δυστυχως ειναι τοσο καταβλητικα τα συμπτωματα που μονος μου δεν μπορω να κανω σχεδον τιποτα για να τα αντιμετωπισω. Χρειαζομαι βοηθεια απο τους \"ειδικους\" αλλα ως τωρα δεν εχω δει απολυτως τιποτα.

Εχω πραγματικα απελπιστει βλεποντας οτι ουτε με την ψυχολογικη προσπαθεια που καταβαλω αλλα ουτε και με την οποια ιατρικη αγωγη εχω δει βελτιωση. Τι αλλο να κανω?

Συγγνωμη για το μεγεθος του κειμενου αλλα θα ηθελα να ακουσω γνωμες και συμβουλες απο ατομα που εχουν αντιμετωπισει παρομοια προβληματα. Εχω βαρεθει να ακουω οτι \"δεν εχω τιποτα\" απο τους γιατρους, το εχω εμπεδωσει. Ποναω ομως ακριβως οπως θα πονουσα αν \"ειχα κατι\", δεν μπορουν να το καταλαβουν αυτο και να κανουν κατι για να με βοπηθησουν?...

----------


## beat20

κατι θα εχεις σωματικο...
ψαξε το.

----------


## panagiota-papadopoulou

Σιγουρα ψυχολογικο ειναι .Εγω χρονια υποφερω απο εκτακτες κολιακες συστολες,και νομιζω οτι θα πεθανω.Αισθανομαι να σταματαει η καρδια μου.Δεν ειναι της φαντασιας μου γιατι τρεχω χρονια σε καρδιολογους επινα τενορμιν και τελικα εκανα χολντερ 24ωρου.Ετσι βεβαιωθηκαν και οι συστολες που ειχαν γινει συνεχομενες.Με τα Λαντοζ που σταματησαν αλλα εχω την καταθλιψη.Εχω περασει πολλα βασανα εκανα την βλακεια στην ζωη μου να υποχωρω να τα κραταω μεσα μου.Οανδρας μου παρασυροταν παντα απο τους δικους με αποτελεσμα να γινουμε δυο ξενοι στο ιδιο σπιτι.Εχω περασει τοσα πολλα που στο τελος εσπασα, και τωρα παλευω μονη.Εχουμε παει σε ψυχολογους αλλα λεει οτι τον συμφερει, δεν ειναι ειλικρινης το παιζει κακομοιρης και οταν βλεπει τα ζορια το βαζει στα ποδια.Εγω ημουν παντα για τα δυσκολα αλλα καλα να παθω αν δεν αγαπησεις τον εαυτο σου τι περιμενεις απο τους αλλους;

----------


## Faust

Ολοκληρο το καλοκαιρι ετρεχα απο γιατρο σε γιατρο. Πρωτες βοηθειες σε νοσοκομειο, καρδιογραφηματα, Holter, υπερηχοι καρδιας, στομαχου, νεφρου και εντερου, αξονικη εγκεφαλου, ηλεκτρομυογραφημα, εξεταση για αυχενικο, νευρολογικες, αιματολογικες, ουρων, θυροειδους και γω δεν ξερω τι αλλο. Παθολογοι, νευρολογοι, καρδιολογοι, ορθοπεδικοι και ψυχιατροι μου ελεγαν το ιδιο πραγμα, \"αγχος\" το οποια αργοτερα η ψυχιατρος μου ορισε ορθοτερα ως \"γενικευμενη αγχωδη διαταραχη με κρισεις πανικου\".

Τα συμπτωματα των τελευταιων 3 εβδομαδων ειναι παρομοια μ\'αυτα που ειχα οταν επερνα Ladose καθως ειχα δυσανεξια απο οτι φαινεται και μου ειχε φερει τρομερη αναστατωση στον οργανισμο. Το οτι τα συμπτωματα που εχω τελευταια συμπιπτουν με την περιοδο που περνω Zoloft με κανουν να σκεφτω οτι πιθανον αυτο να ειναι υπαιτιο η απλα οτι δεν με πιανει καθολου οποτε τα συμπτωματα ειναι αυτα της διαταραχης.

Οπως ειπωθηκε και σε αλλο post, αυτου του ειδους τα φαρμακα φαινεται δυστυχως οτι εχουν ιδιοσυστατικο χαρακτηρα.

Το μονο SSRI που νομιζω βοηθησε ηταν το Dumyrox αλλα για καποιο λογο η γιατρος μου αποφασισε να το αντικαταστησει με το Effexor και απο τοτε δεν εχω δει ασπρη μερα.

Οπως και να χει αλλαζω ψυχιατρο απο βδομαδα καθως κουραστηκα να τα πολεμαω ολα αυτα μονος μου χωρις ουσιαστικη ιατρικη υποστηριξη.

----------


## panagiota-papadopoulou

Εαν κάποιος είναι ευχαριστημένος με τον γιατρό του ας μου στείλει π.μ γιατί και εγώ ψάχνω.Επίσης αν ξέρει κάποιος για τα ιατρεία ύπνου που υπάρχουν σε μερικά νοσοκομεία.

----------


## Faust

> _Originally posted by panagiota-papadopoulou_
> Σιγουρα ψυχολογικο ειναι .Εγω χρονια υποφερω απο εκτακτες κολιακες συστολες,και νομιζω οτι θα πεθανω.Αισθανομαι να σταματαει η καρδια μου.Δεν ειναι της φαντασιας μου γιατι τρεχω χρονια σε καρδιολογους επινα τενορμιν και τελικα εκανα χολντερ 24ωρου.Ετσι βεβαιωθηκαν και οι συστολες που ειχαν γινει συνεχομενες.Με τα Λαντοζ που σταματησαν αλλα εχω την καταθλιψη.Εχω περασει πολλα βασανα εκανα την βλακεια στην ζωη μου να υποχωρω να τα κραταω μεσα μου.Οανδρας μου παρασυροταν παντα απο τους δικους με αποτελεσμα να γινουμε δυο ξενοι στο ιδιο σπιτι.Εχω περασει τοσα πολλα που στο τελος εσπασα, και τωρα παλευω μονη.Εχουμε παει σε ψυχολογους αλλα λεει οτι τον συμφερει, δεν ειναι ειλικρινης το παιζει κακομοιρης και οταν βλεπει τα ζορια το βαζει στα ποδια.Εγω ημουν παντα για τα δυσκολα αλλα καλα να παθω αν δεν αγαπησεις τον εαυτο σου τι περιμενεις απο τους αλλους;


Εχω συζητησει αρκετα με τον καρδιολογο μου για τις εκτακτες συστολες (ειχα και γω για 3 βδομαδες non-stop οταν επερνα Ladose και ειχα ανησηχησει), γενικα δεν ειναι κατι το ανησυχητικο οποτε μην το σκεφτεσαι, σε μεγαλο βαθμο η υπερβολικη εκριση νοραδρεναλινης που συνδεεται με αγχωδεις διαταραχες ειναι η βασικη αιτια για την ανακολουθια των φασεων οπως και για ταχυκαρδιες οταν αυτες συμβαινουν (δεδομενου οτι αποκλειονται προβληματα καρδιακης φυσεως).

Οι αιτιες δυστυχως για ολα αυτα ειναι το μεγαλο και πραγματικο προβλημα. Και εγω πριν μερικους μηνες νομιζα οτι ειχα τα παντα και γενικα μια καλη και ανετη ζωη κλπ και ξαφνικα εχασα τον πατερα μου και ολα κατερευσαν. Τωρα αρχιζω και αντιλαμβανομαι οτι τιποτα δεν ηταν οπως πιστευα ολα αυτα τα χρονια και οτι φυσικα το προβλημα μου εχει πολυ βαθυτερες ριζες και παει πραγματικα χρονια πισω. Μεσα στις ασχολιες μου ολα αυτα τα χρονια ειχα τελικα τρομερη μοναξια και ελειψη αυτοπεποιθησης. Υποσυνειδητα το ηξερα, συνειδητα το αγνουσα.

Παντα υπαρχει βεβαια και η πιθανοτητα προδιαθεσης, ειναι και αυτος ενας παραγοντας που χρειαζεται να ληφθει υπ\'οψιν.

Δεν ξερω ποιος ακριβως μπορει να βοηθησει περισοτερο σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις Παναγιωτα, ο ψυχολογος η ο ψυχιατρος. Παρ\'οτι η εμπειρια μου με ψυχιατρους δεν ειναι η καλυτερη εν\'τουτοις πιστευω οτι η ψυχοθεραπεια χρειαζεται και φαρμακευτικη υποστηριξη (δυστυχως). Αυτο που με εξοργιζει ειναι το κατα ποσο οι γιατροι σκεφτονται πριν δωσουν ενα φαρμακο η τελικα ειναι απλα αντιπροσωποι φαρμακευτικων εταιρειων με οτι αυτο συνεπαγεται.

Απο κει και περα κουραγιο και ισως και αδιαφορια ειναι ενας τροπος αντιμετωπισης. Τελευταια αρχιζω να λεω στον εαυτο μου συχνοτερα \"ας γινει οτι θελει δεν με νοιαζει\" και προσπαθω να κοινωνικοποιθω και παλι. Τι αλλο να κανουμε, καναμε το χρεος μας απο πλευρας ψυχολογικης προσπαθειας απο κει και περα ειναι οι \"ειδικοι\" που υποτιθεται θα κανουν τη διαφορα. Αλλα φευ...

----------


## panagiota-papadopoulou

Το κακό με τους ψυχιάτρους είναι ότι τους λες χοντρικά τι αισθάνεσαι και δεν μιλούν με τον ασθενή σε βάθος.Εμένα θα μου δώσει μια συνταγή, ξέρει όμως πως έφτασα σε αυτή την κατάσταση;Πιστεύω ότι χρειάζεται και ο ψυχολόγος αλλά είναι αντίθετη με την φαρμακευτική αγωγή.Εγώ πάντως στον ιδιωτικό τομέα μόνο έμπορους ψυχολόγους βρήκα δεν ξέρω πια που να απευθυνθώ.

----------


## Faust

Η ψυχοθεραπεια θελει πολυ χρονο, μηνες. Πρεπει ο γιατρος να οργανωσει ενα πλανο και ενα προγραμμα το οποιο κατα τη γνωμη μου πρεπει να εχει minimum διαρκεια 3 μηνες με εβδομαδιαιες επισκεψεις της μιας ωρας. Σε μια τετοια περιοδο υπαρχει χρονος να μιλησεις αναλυτικα για το τι πιστευεις οτι σ\'εφερε σ\'αυτο το σημειο και αν ο γιατρος δεν δειχνει να ενδιαφερεται τοτε προφανως δεν ειναι καταλληλος. Ο σωστος ψυχιατρος πρεπει κατα τη γνωμη μου να συνδυαζει γνωσιακα μοντελα θεραπειας με καποιου ειδους φαρμακευτικη υποστηριξη. 

Στην περιπτωση μου εχουμε μιλησει πολυ για τα προσωπικα μου και για το παρελθον αλλα απο ενα σημειο και μετα νομιζω παραγνωριστικαμε και μιλουσαμε για το τι καιρο κανει και αλλα τετοια. Παραγιναμε φιλοι. Δεν ξερω βεβαια αν αυτο ηταν προσχεδιασμενο απο τη μερια της για καποιο λογο η αν πιστευει οτι θα βοηθουσε εαν η συζητηση πηγαινε σε ασχετα θεματα με το προβλημα μου ωστοσο ενοιωσα οτι απο ενα σημειο και μετα δεν υπηρχε προοδος ουτε στο γνωσιακο κομματι της θεραπειας.

Παντως να θυμασαι, χρειαζεται χρονος με εναν καλο ψυχιατρο. Πρεπει να επενδυσεις χρονο και (δυστυχως αρκετο) χρημα αλλα και υπομονη. Δεν λυνονται τα προβληματα με μια-δυο συνεδριες. 6 μηνες ειναι η διαρκεια που θα προτεινα εγω.

----------


## LOSTRE

Geia sou Faust..
Boreis na mou peis posa mg Rivotril kai Tranxene epairnes thn mera?
Euxaristw...

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by panagiota-papadopoulou_
> Το κακό με τους ψυχιάτρους είναι ότι τους λες χοντρικά τι αισθάνεσαι και δεν μιλούν με τον ασθενή σε βάθος.Εμένα θα μου δώσει μια συνταγή, ξέρει όμως πως έφτασα σε αυτή την κατάσταση;Πιστεύω ότι χρειάζεται και ο ψυχολόγος αλλά είναι αντίθετη με την φαρμακευτική αγωγή.Εγώ πάντως στον ιδιωτικό τομέα μόνο έμπορους ψυχολόγους βρήκα δεν ξέρω πια που να απευθυνθώ.


παναγιωτα καλως ήρθες:)

εννοεις οτι οι ψυχολογοι ειναι αντιθετοι με την φαρμακευτικη αγωγη?

----------


## panagiota-papadopoulou

Faust , τελευταία πήγαινα σε γιατρό νοσοκομείου και την περισσότερη ώρα κουτσομπολεύαμε απλά μπυ έγραφε τα αντικαταθληπτικά.Στο τέλος μου έλεγε και προσωπικά της, γιατί και η ίδια έπαιρνε αντικαταθληπτικά.Εχω ακούσει για τα ιατρεία ύπνου γιατί αντιμετωπίζω πρόβλημα σοβαρό με την αυπνία.Τώρα που γράφω κοντεύω να αποκοιμηθώ και μόλις περάσει 8 η ωρα το βράδυ ανοίγει το μάτι μου.Πϊνω στιλνοχ στις 12 και με πιάνει μετα τις 4 το πρωί οπότε όλη την ημέρα είμαι χάλια.Άποφασισα να πάω σε άλλον γιατρό γιατί δεν παλεύεται η κατάσταση.Πήγα πριν λίγους μήνες σε κάποιον γνωστό ψυχίατρο και μου έδωσε κάτι χάπια που με εκανα ζόμπι και το ωραίο είναι ότι έπαιρνε 300 ευρω την επίσκεψη.Το μόνο που έκανε ήταν να διαφημίζει τα βιβλία του.Είναι δύσκολο να βρείς γιατρό που να σε βοηθήσει ουσιαστικά.Πόσοι μπορούν να δώσουν 300 ευρω κάθε 15 μέρες; Πήγα 2 φορές και αισθάνθηκα πολύ βλάκας τουλάχιστον να άξιζε τον κόπο να πω χαλάλι του.

----------


## Panito

Ειχε κανεις κατι σαν μουδιασμα τραβηγμα στο προσωπο???

----------


## rainbow

[quote]_Originally posted by Panito_
Ειχε κανεις κατι σαν μουδιασμα τραβηγμα στο προσωπο??? [/

πέσε για νάνι!ναι το νοιώθουμε αυτό,αλλά καταλήξαμε ο γιος μου μετά το ξύρισμα &amp; εγώ &amp; η κόρη μου να χρησιμοποιούμε μια καλή κρέμα προσώπου.τέρμα &amp; τα μουδιάσματα &amp; τα τραβήγματα.κάνεις τη ζωή σου κάλαση χωρίς λόγο.όσο για τα άλλα συμπτώματα που σε ταλαιπωρούν τα έχω ζήσει κατά καιρούς.είμαι καλά.το μυαλό μου τα κάνει όλα.έχω εμπιστοσύνη στους γιατρούς.ξέρω ότι αν έχω κάτι σοβαρό θα το βρουν.έχω κάτι σοβαρό &amp; παρόλο που είχα άτυπη εικόνα της ασθένειας τη βρήκαν αμέσως.τι θα γίνει με σένα θα περάσεις τη ζωή σου στο φόρουμ να ρωτάς για συμπτώματα που λίγο πολύ τα έχουν όλοι;είσαι &amp; πεισματάρεις όλοι στο λέμε εσύ επιμένεις.ψυχική υγεία εκεί πρέπει να ψάξεις.καλημέρα!

----------


## teamos

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Είναι η πρώτη φορά που γράφω.Πριν από 5 χρόνια (Φεβρουάριος 2004) ανέβηκα για πρώτη φορά σε αεροπλάνο με προορισμό την Αγγλία. Κατά την απογείωση έπαθα πραγματικά ένα σοκ, το οποίο διήρκεσε τουλάχιστον 1 ώρα. Την εππόμενη μέρα στην Αγγλία, ξύπνησα στο ξενοδοχείο με μια αίσθηση στο κεφάλι, λες και είχα πιει 2-3 μπύρες. Γενικά ένιωθα κάπως το κεφάλι μου, την όρασή μου λίγο μειωμένη, και στο περπάτημα ένιωθα μια κάποια αστάθεια. Αυτά τα συμπτώματα κρατήσανε 2 εβδομάδες. Συγκεκριμένα, από την επόμενη της ημέρας που επέστρεψα στην Ελλάδα, όλα τα συμπτώματα (ελαφρά ζάλη, μικρή θολούρα στην όραση και την κατανόηση, αστάθεια) περάσανε σταδιακα μέσα σε 2-3 μέρες.
Πάει αυτό. Μετά από 2 χρόνια και κάτι (Μάϊος 2006), και ενώ περνούσα γενικά μια περίοδο στεναχώριας (ερωτικά), ξαφνικά ενα βράδυ ένιωσα ακριβώς τα ίδια συμπτώματα (ελαφρά ζάλη, θολούρα στην όραση και αστάθεια), τα οποία αυτή τη φορά κράτησαν γύρω στους 2 και πλέον μήνες, και μετά κάπου το καλοκαίρι σταδιακά φύγανε εντελώς.
Ερχόμαστε στο σήμερα. Το Πάσχα του 2009, δηλαδή πριν 4-5 μήνες, επανήλθε η ζάλη και η αστάθεια, αλλά και η θολούρα, πιο έντονα αυτή τη φορά, σε συνδυασμό με μια ελαφρά πίεση στο δεξί ημισφαίριο του εγκεφάλου, και ιδιαίτερα γύρω από το μάτι, αλλά και πάνω από το μηνίγγι. Τα συμπτώματα εντείνονται όταν είμαι έξω σε κόσμο περισσότερο, ή όταν περπατάω αρκετή ώρα, ή όταν σηκώνω βάρη. Επίσης κάποιες φορές συνοδεύονται και από λαχάνιασμα, ή από αίσθηση περιστασιακού μουδιάσματος του αριστερού μου χερίου. Επίσης έχω μια αίσθηση ότι τα άκρα μου κάποιες ώρες της ημέρας είναι πρησμένα, όχι πάντα. Γενικά το πρόβλημά μου είναι οτι φοβάμαι τις εξετάσεις, γιατί πιστεύω οτι αν κάνω θα δείξουν κάτι που ίσως να είναι μη αναστρέψιμο. Το ξέρω πως ακούγεται χαζό, αλλά ένας άνθρωπος είμαι κι εγώ, και έχω αυτή την αδυναμία.....Μήπως φίλε Panito αυτά είναι πάνω κάτω και τα δικά σου συμπτώματα? Έχει κανείς παρόμοιες εμπειρίες? Σκέφτομαι τα χειρότερα, αλλά πάλι λέω...είναι δυνατόν να έχουν ξεκινήσει όλα αυτά πριν 5.5 χρόνια και ενώ μπορεί να είναι κάτι πολύ σοβαρό, εγώ να είμαι ακόμα όρθιος χωρίς να έχω κάνει τίποτα για να να το καταπολεμήσω? Λίγο τραβηγμένο μου φαίνεται όλο αυτό το διάστημα (τόσα χρόνια). Μήπως τελικά είναι κάτι που κακώς φοβάμαι τόσο πολύ?

----------


## teamos

Να συμπληρώσω, ότι δουλέω περίπου 9-10 ώρες την ημέρα στον υπολογιστή, και γενικά τα τελευταία χρόνια σχεδόν κάθε μέρα αναγκάζομαι να κάνω μέχρι τώρα μια αρκετά μεγάλη απόσταση πήγαινε - έλα στη δουλειά μου οδικώς (περίπου 150 χλμ).
Κατά τα άλλα έχω έντονη υψοφοβία, και όταν αλλάζω απότομα υψόμετρο, ή όταν οδηγώ σε στροφές, τα συμπτώματα που σας είχα περιγράψει γίνονται εντονότερα.

----------


## Panito

Ακριβως αυτα τα συμπτωματα ειχα κι εγω..Κι εγω απο ασταθεια ξεκινησα και μετα ηρθαν ολα τα αλλα..Το μονο που μου εχει μεινει ακομα και με πιανει που και που ειναι το μουδιασμα στο προσωπο..Ευτυχως εδω και καμια εβδομαδα εχει φυγει και αυτο...

----------


## Panito

Αααααααα επισης νιωθω κι εγω καποιες στιγμες τα χερια μου και τα ποδια μου καπως πρησμενα...Κι αυτο απο το αγχος πια???

----------


## dolce_21

ασταθειαα ουυυ και εγω νιωθω και ενα σφιξιμο στο κεφαλι ολη την ωρα.... λεω κανα εγκεφαλικο ερχεται αλλα.... :P μην ανησυχεις μαλλον κανει το κυκλο του απο οτι εχω καταλαβει με ειχε πιασει και ποιο παλια πριν 3 χρονια ε και εφυγαν τωρα πως δεν θυμαμαι ...
αλλα δεν κρατησαν πολυ... λογικα συνηδιτοπεις οτι δεν εχεις τιποτα και απλα φευγει μετα απο λιγο καιρο απο οτι καταλαβα...
Και μια υπερενταση και εγω τι νιωθω ωρεσ ωρες.... κοιτα τα ματια σου να δεις μη τυχων εχει καμια μυωπια κιολασ.... τοσες ωρες στο υπολογιστη,... και μενα ετσι ξαφνικα εμφανιστηκε 1 μυωπια....

----------


## gonoli

εδω και λιγο καιρο νιωθω συχνα ενα καψιμο στην πλατη.εχω ακουσει ναλενε οτι αυτο ειναι απο το αγχος?ξερει κανεις αν ισχυει κατι τετοιο?κι αν ναι,τι θα πρεπει να κανω?

----------


## antonis-wolf

@gonoli:
Συνήθως τα καψίματα / πόνοι / τσιμπίματα στο στήθος και στην πλάτη είναι γεγονός πως (συνήθως) προέρχονται από έντονο άγχος.
Το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να ηρεμήσεις και να αρχίσεις να καταγράφεις τις στιγμές που νιώθεις αυτό το κάψιμο (μαζί και την ψυχική διάθεση που έχεις τις στιγμές που το νιώθεις).
Αν δεις ότι με τον καιρό αρχίζει και επιδεινώνεται θα πρέπει να ψαχτείς αν παίζει και κάποιος παθολογικός παράγοντας.

----------


## gonoli

σ ευχαρισυω για την απαντησει antoni-wolf!!!

----------


## antonis-wolf

No prob, gomoli
:)

----------


## teamos

Φίλε Panito, εσενα τα συμπτωματα πόσο καιρό διαρκούνε? Εμένα έχουν περάσει ήδη 2 μήνες που εμφανιζονται εντονα (ασταθεια, και τώρα τελευταία ιλιγγος όταν πάω να ξαπλώσω, ή να σηκωθώ).

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by chrisathens_
> geia sas paidia....egw telika ksekinisan ola apotoma mia bradia se ena kafe epatha paniko...ekei opws kathomoyna...kai lew ti egine..omws eixa kanei diaita tote..kai imoyn adinamos...kai alaksa styl diaskedasis..den ebgaina arga pia..diladi se club kai etsi kai stamatisa na pinw..ligo krasaki mono..meta fobomoyn na piw mipws kai zalistw kai pesw kanonika..xaxa...asta na pane..me pianei sto stithos sinithws emena..kai exw zalades..otan perpatw merikes fores kai eimai se kosmo..alla otan eimai stomettro sto leoforeio aeroplano oxi..paw kai monos gia kafe ...kai ok..zalizomai alla lew oxi tha to perasw..ola einai thema thetikis skepsis..etsi kai leme mesa mas ..eimai kala eimai kala..kai xamogelame ..perpatame trexoyme ligo..estw 3 fores tin ebdomada pisteyw boithaei..ayta..


πολυ σωστα

----------


## bill1

καλησπερα,
είναι η πρώτη φορά που γράφω στο forum, αλλά ήθελα τη γνώμη σας σε ένα θέμα. Εδω και 2 μήνες εχώ καποια συπτώματα που μοιάζουν πάρα πολύ με άγχος και κρίσεις πανικού.
μια μέρα εντελώς ξαφνικά, ένοιωσα ταχυκαρδία, ζαλάδα, δύσπνοια. Ενιωθα σαν να πάθαινα εμφραγμα. Αφού κατάφερα να ηρεμησω, μετα απο καποιες μερες ξανα τα ιδια, και μετα ξανα και ξανα.
Εδω και 2 μηνες νιωθω καποια συμπτωματα την μεγαλυτερη διαρκεια της ημερας. Αυτα ειναι, πονος στο στηθος στην περιοχη της καρδιας, πονοκεφαλος, ζαλαδες, κομπος στο λαιμο, μουδιασμα στα χερια και στον αυχενα, βουητο στα αυτια, κοκκινισμα στα ματια.
Εκανα εξετασεις αιματος και καρδιογραφημα και δεν εδειξαν τιποτα. το προβλημα μου τωρα ειναι οτι κατα την διαρκεια της ημερας νιωθω ολα αυτα τα συμπτωματα και μια φορα την εβδομαδα περιπου παθαινω κρισεις πανικου.
Το πιο ανυσηχητικο απο ολα ειναι οι πονοι στην περιοχη της καρδιας. Ηθελα να ρωτησω, καποιον αν ξερει, ολα αυτα ειναι συμπτωματα του αγχους; Αν οντως ειχα ενα προβλημα στην καρδια δεν θα το εδειχνε το καρδιογραφημα και οι εξετασεις αιματος; Πως μπορει η αγχώδης διαταραχη και οι κρισεις πανικου να ξεπεραστουν 100 % και να ξανανιώσω οπως πριν; 
Συγνώμη αν κουρασα, αλλα αυτη η ιστορια με ταλαιπωρει 2 μηνες και δεν ξερω τι να κανω;

----------


## liakleo

> _Originally posted by dolce_21_
> ασταθειαα ουυυ και εγω νιωθω και ενα σφιξιμο στο κεφαλι ολη την ωρα.... λεω κανα εγκεφαλικο ερχεται αλλα.... :P μην ανησυχεις μαλλον κανει το κυκλο του απο οτι εχω καταλαβει με ειχε πιασει και ποιο παλια πριν 3 χρονια ε και εφυγαν τωρα πως δεν θυμαμαι ...
> αλλα δεν κρατησαν πολυ... λογικα συνηδιτοπεις οτι δεν εχεις τιποτα και απλα φευγει μετα απο λιγο καιρο απο οτι καταλαβα...
> Και μια υπερενταση και εγω τι νιωθω ωρεσ ωρες.... κοιτα τα ματια σου να δεις μη τυχων εχει καμια μυωπια κιολασ.... τοσες ωρες στο υπολογιστη,... και μενα ετσι ξαφνικα εμφανιστηκε 1 μυωπια....


Καλημέρα, είχες σφίξιμο στο κεφάλι σαν μέγγενη και μούδιασμα και στο μπροστινό και στο πίσω μέρος του κεφαλιού σχεδόν όλη την ημέρα? Γιατί και εγώ αυτό έχω και φοβάμαι πολύ. Το είχα πάθει και πέρυσι αλλά γιατρεύτηκα με norgesic μόνο (μου τα είχε χορηγήσει παθολόγος μαζί με αγχολυτικά τα οποία όμως δεν είχα πάρει). Φέτος όμως με ξανάπιασε χειρότερα και δεν με πιάνουν τα Norgesic και φοβάμαι μην έχω κάτι πιο σοβαρό. Μα όλη μέρα??

----------


## giota

Το αυχενικό συνδρομο το έχετε σκεφτεί;

----------


## liakleo

> _Originally posted by giota_
> Το αυχενικό συνδρομο το έχετε σκεφτεί;


ναι και μάλιστα πέρυσι που είχα πάει στο γιατρό μου είχε πει ότι έχω αυχενικό και στρες μαζί που είναι εκρηκτικός συνδυασμός! Πέρυσι όμως με έπιασαν τα φάρμακα, φέτος δεν βλέπω να με πιάνουν.

----------


## giota

Εγώ πέρυσι ήπια πολλά αντιφλεγμωνώδη παυσίπονα για να μου περάσει ο πόνος και εαν δεν έβαζα κολλάρο δεν θα μου περνούσε

----------


## mairh

θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν εχει τυχει σε καποιον να εχει στο νου του μια ασχημη αρρωστια οπωσ τον καρκινο κ να εχει συμπτωματα πονουσ κτλ. τον τελευταιο καιρο φοβαμαι πολυ γ τν καρκινο τ πνευμονα και εχει ενα μηνα που ποναω στο στηθοσ κ εχω κ βηχα δεν θελω ν παω στο γιατρο γιατι φοβαμαι πολυ... εχω παει απειρεσ φορεσ σε πολλουσ γιατρουσ!!!το καλο ειναι οτι δεν εχω δυσπνοια αλλα μου εχει μπει η ιδεα κ το κακο ειναι οτι την περασα μαλλον κ στο μυαλο των δικων μου κ μαλλον τουσ ανχωσα κ αυτουσ!

----------


## 17xronh000

το καλυτερο που εχεις να κανεις ειναι να πας σε εναν παθολογο.ξερω ποσο φοβασαι το τι θα σου πει ο γιατρος πιστεψε με αν εχεις διαβασει το forum μου θα καταλαβεις.αλλα ειναι η πιο σωστη λυση διοτι θα ηρεμησεις.

----------


## mairh

ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΓΛΥΚΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΦΟΒΙΣΜΕΝΗ Κ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΝΧΟΜΕΝΗ!!!! ΑΠΛΑ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΩ ΑΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΙΧΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΑΣΘΕΝΕΙΑ ΣΤ ΜΥΑΛΟ Τ Κ ΜΕΤΑ ΗΡΘΑΝ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ!!! ΕΜΕΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΘΕΙΟΣ Μ ΚΑΡΚΙΝΟ ΣΤ ΠΝΕΥΜΟΝΑ Κ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΤΡΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΜΑΖΙ Τ Κ ΕΙΔΑ Μ ΚΟΠΕΛΑ 25ΧΡ ΕΙΧΕ Τ ΙΔΙΟ..Κ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΤΕ Μ ΜΠΗΚΕ ΣΤ ΜΥΑΛΟ Κ ΜΕ ΕΡΙΞΕ! ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΑΝ ΑΚΟΥΓΑ ΟΤΙ Κ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΥΜΒΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΑΡΟΜΟΙΟ ΙΣΩΣ ΝΑ ΗΡΕΜΟΥΣΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΠΟΣ ΦΑΝΗΚΕ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕ ΔΕΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΕΙ..!!!!

----------


## autoseimai

Γεια σας και απο μενα. Εκατσα και διαβασα ολα τα μηνυματα και ηρεμησα αρκετα. Εχω λιγακι αγχος ακομα αλλα προσπαθω να θυμαμαι τι διαβασα σε αυτο φορουμ ωστε να ηρεμω.
Εγω άρχισα να αντιλαμβανομαι το αγχος και την καταθλιψη εδω και ένα χρόνο οταν χώρισα απο τη κοπελια μου μετα απο 3 χρονια σχεσης. Στην αρχη ήταν πολυ χαλαρό αλλα μετα απο 6 μηνες αρχισα να νοιώθω το αγχος αρκετα. Ήταν η περιοδος που δεν έκανα τίποτα, ούτε δουλια ουτε γυμναστικη και το βασικότερο σταματησα τον διαλογισμο. Τότε κατάλαβα ότι πρεπει να αρχίσω να κουνιεμαι, να κάνω κατι να μην κάθομαι. Οταν με επιανε εντονο αγχος άρχισα να περπατω, να τρέχω ή και να ανεβοκατεβαίνω τις σκαλες πανω απο 20 φορες τρέχοντας και ηρεμούσα. Μπορώ να πώ οτι σε ένα μήνα είχα χάσει 8 κιλά, δεν είχα όρεξη όυτε να φαω. 
Τα συμπτώματα που αναφέρατε εμένα με έπιασαν 3 φορες. 1η φορα πριν 2 χρονια , με επιασε πανικος και πηγα νοσοκομειο ,μολις μου ειπαν καρδιογραφημα καθαρό ηρέμησα. 2η φορα μετα απο 1 χρονο πιο έντονα και μαλλον κρίση πανικου, δεν μπορουσα να ανασάνω ,δεν ένοιωθα το κορμί μου. Επειγοντα, καρδιογραφημα, εξετάσεις αιματος και πριν μάθω αν ηταν καθαρες ήμουν απολυτος καλα. Τοτε με ρώτησαν αν εχω αυχενικο και τους ειπα ΝΑΙ, τοτε αρχισαν να με κοροιδευουν οι γιατροι και τα πηρα ασχημα. Επομενη μέρα ορθοπεδικο και μου ειπε έχω ευθειασμό αυχενα και για αυτο νοιώθω πονο στο στήθος. Ηρεμησα για κανα 6μηνο αλλα το αγχος μεσα υπηρχε λόγω οικογενειακου περιβάλλοντος, γκρινια, μιζερια κτλ. Τελικα έφυγα πριν 3 μηνες και ειμαι εξωτερικό και ήμουν ηρεμος, μεχρι πριν 2 βδομαδες, ώπου για μια βδομαδα μπορω να πω οτι είχα κρισεις αγχους. Πήγα εκανα 2 καρδιογραφηματα, και 4 εξετασεις αίματος και όλα καθαρα. Ηρεμησα αλλα όχι τελειως. Προσπαθώ να ηρεμώ τον εαυτο μου και να ελεξω τις σκεψεις μου. Αυτο με βοηθαει. Περισσότερο με βοηθάει ο διαλογισμος, επειδη το κορμι και το μυαλο ηρεμούν εντελως. Σας το συστήνω αυτο. Μεσα σε μια βδομαδα ειχα φοβερη βελτίωση.
ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑ_
1) Πρεπει να κοψουμε οποια συνηθεια μας δημιουργει αγχος
2) Να σταματαμε να σκεφτομαστε αρνητικα, οταν το κανουμε, λεμε ΑΚΥΡΩ και λεμε κατι ευχαριστο ή καλυτερα το φανταζομαστε.
3) Προσπαθήστε να διαλογιστειτε, σας συστηνω το Holosync, ψαξτε το να το κατεβασετε.
4) Οταν με πιάνει αγχος, απλα το παραδεχομαι και καθομαι και με παρατηρω πως νοιωθω. Αυτο με βοηθησε πολυ. Λεω οτι αγχονομαι, εχω πανικο και θα περασει. Δεν επιμενω ομως να περασει επειδη το κανω χειροτερα. Αυτο το διαβασα στο φορουμ του Holosync.
5) Προσπαθείστε να γυμναζεστε οσο μπορειτε και να κανετε μουσικη, να κανετε οτιδηποτε ωστε να μην αφηνετε περιθώρια στο μυαλο να σκεφτει αρνητικα.
6) Πολλοι αναφεραν εδω μεσα οτι το μυαλο ειναι παντοδυναμο και δημιουργει ολα αυτα.Παρα πολυ σωστο. Καλο είναι οσοι ψαχνουν στο ιντερνετ για ασθένειες να ψαχνουν επισης για το τι μπορει να κανει το μυαλο του ανθρωπου (θετικα) και τι μπορει να θεραπευσει.

Τα συμπερασματα ειναι δικα μου και τα αναφέρω επειδη εμενα με βοηθησαν αρκετα και σε πολυ συντομο διαστημα αν και εχω λιγο αγχος. Για μια βδομαδα, πριν 3 βδομαδες, ειχα το 80% οσων αναφερατε. Φοβομουν να κανω οτιδηποτε, ταχυπαλμιες, μουδιασματα στηθος/πλατη/χερια, τσιμπηματα, μυαλγιες, πονος στα αυτια, ζαλαδα, ταχυπαλμιες, υπερταση δεν ειχα (συνυθως εχω υποταση) κ.α. Το λιγο αγχος που μου απομενει πρεπει να το αναλυσω με ειδικο γιατι σιγουρα πηγαζει απο το παρελθον, οικογενειακο περιβαλλον. ΣΟΣ το αγχος δημιουργει ολα αυτα τα συμπτωματα και πρεπει να ξυπνησουμε επειδη μπορει να δημιουργησει ασθενειες. Πρεπει να το παρουμε εγωιστικα, παρτε τα στο κρανιο, μην παραδινεστε, εξοργιστειτε με το αγχος, βρειστε το, βγαλτε οτι εχετε μεσα σας εξω.....

Ελπιζω να μην εγινα βαρετος, και να μην παρεξηγηθει κανενας με αυτα που ειπα. Σας ευχαριστω για το χρονο σας και καλη δυναμη. :P (και αυτο το προσωπακι :( μην το δω σε κανεναν σας γιατι μαυρο φιδι που σας εφαγε )

----------


## Χάιντι

ο αυχενας αν πάρει κλιση δηλαδη δεν διορθωνεται απλά υποχωρουν τα συμπτώματα;

----------


## elirene

egw exw symptwmata agxous opws anagoula, tri3imo-pni3imo sto laimo apo gastro.palindromhsh kai meta afou m perase k genika eimai xalia den leitourgw plhrvw edv kai 10 mhnes

----------


## Χάιντι

ο αυχενας μπορει να θεραπευτει και να πάρει ο αυχένας την φυσικη λόρδωση που έχει ή παραμένει στραβός;

----------


## MARIAVAS

ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΗ ΤΡΕΜΟΥΛΑ ( ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΜΟΝΟ ) ΠΗΓΑ ΣΕ ΝΕΥΡΟΛΟΓΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΠΩΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΣΥΣΠΑΣΕΙΣ ΟΙ ΜΥΣ ΓΙ ΄ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΗ ΝΙΩΘΩ.ΜΟΥ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΕ ΝΑ ΚΟΨΩ ΚΑΦΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΣΙΓΑΡΟ, ΝΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΩ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΑΓΧΩΝΟΜΑΙ.ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΓΡΑΨΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΚΟΥΤΙ ΑΠΟΑΓΧΩΤΙΚΑ ΓΙΑ ΩΡΑ ΑΝΑΓΚΗΣ.

----------


## StressBoy

Παιδια να σας πω και γω τι μου συμβαινει (τωρα πλεον μετα απο 5 συνεδριες σε ψυοχολογο ειμαι καλυτερα!)
Λοιπον απο 6η δημοτικου ειχα ΕΝΤΟΝΟ τικ στα ματια και στομα.... ο πατερας μ ανεφερει καθε 4 δευτερολεπτα... ολη μερα... Μετα αρχισα να κομπιαζω πολυ εντονα στην ομιλια μου και να νιωθω πολυ πιεση σε ομους... Στο γυμνασιο μια μερα ΔΕΝ μπορουσα να ανασανω και πηγα στο νοσοκομιο αλλα τπτ!!! Την επομενη, ημουν καπως καλυτερα και επερνα ανασες κανονικα! Στην 2α λυκειου ΕΝΤΟΝΟΤΑΤΗ ζαλαδα (μεχρι και σημερα αλλα εχει ελλατωθει ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ) με αποτελεσμα να μην μπορω να κλεισω ματι επι 2 χρονια... Ζαλιζομουν ΟΛΗ την μερα. ΕΙχα διασπαση προσοχης, νομιζοντας οτι ολη εμενα κοιτανε... Εμπαινα σε καποιον χωρο και ασυνηδιτα ιδρωνα και με επιανε η καρδια μου... Φοβομουν να μιλησω με κοριτσια!!Συχνουριες, διαρροια, ταση για εμετο (καποιες φορες εκανα κιολας) Αρρωστιες συναιχια... δν μπορουσα να αναρρωσω με τπτ. Στο γυμναστηριο δεν την παλευα αλλα πηγαινα με το ζορι... Καταπονουσα τον οργανισμο μου.. Ξενυχτουσα για διαβασμα παννεληνιων ... Μεσα στο ιδιο μ το σπιτι δεν μπορουσα να ηρεμησω... Ιδρωνα τα βραδια.. Με επιαναν φαγουρες, μυρμιγκιασματα σε ολο το σωμα, η θερμοκρασια του σωματος ανεβαινε ενω ΔΕΝ ειχα πυρετο... Ταχυπαλμιες τους τελευταιους 6 μηνες 24 ωρες το 24ωρο... Τα ματια μου δακριζαν και με κουραζαν... Αισθανομουν αδυναμος και κακοδιαθετος, ολη μερα ειχα υπνηλιες δν μπορουσα να ηρεμησε ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!!!!! Αισθανομουν πιεση στα πλευρα πονο στο στηθος, ταση για λιποθυμια. Και το χειροτερο ;; Δεν ελεγα τπτ σε κανεναν και προτιστος στους γονεις μου απο φοβο και μονο!!!! Και τελευταια ειχα τριχοπτωση και αδυνατισμα των μαλλιων σε ολο το κεφαλι!!! Τελικα κατεληξα σε ψυχολογο...!! Παιδια ημουν σε φαση ζωντανος/νεκρος ακομα και εγω απορω πως αντεξα!!!! Ο ψυχολογος λεει φιλε μου εισαι το πιο στρεσαρισμενο ατομο π εχω δει!!! Αφου ξεχνουσα να αναπνεω, ολο κατι σκεφτομουν κατι αρνητικο... Ευτυχω παιδια τα πραγματα εχουν βελτιωθει... Προτα απ\'ολα ΚΟΙΜΑΜΑΙ!!!!! Κανω υπομονη και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι τα πραγματα θα επανελθουν...&gt;!! Ευχαριστω για τον χρονο σας!!

----------


## MARIAVAS

ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΣΠΥΡΟ...ΕΙΣΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΤΥΧΕΡΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΗ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ...
ΠΡΙΝ ΑΠΟ 1 ΩΡΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ ΓΥΡΙΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΟΝ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟ ΤΟΝ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΠΤΟΜΑΙ ΛΟΓΩ ΤΗΣ ΣΩΜΑΤΟΠΟΙΗΣΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΑΓΧΟΥΣ. 
ΕΧΩ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΑΝΑΦΕΡΘΕΝΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΣΕΝΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΤΡΕΞΕΙ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΡΟ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΥΣ, ΤΩΡΑ ΠΕΡΝΩ ΑΠΛΑ ΑΓΧΩΛΙΤΙΚΑ, ΤΑ BESPAR ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΚΡΙΒΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΑΝ ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ..ΑΝ ΘΕΣ ΤΗ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΜΟΥ ΠΑΝΕ ΣΕ ΕΝΑΝ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΟΣΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΩΡΙΣ ΠΡΙΝ ΤΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ ΣΟΥ ΦΩΛΙΑΣΟΥΝ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΔΕ ΒΓΑΙΝΟΥΝ...
ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΛΙΓΑ..

----------


## tntfem

moudiazei to kefali kai to proswpo apo tin aristeri meria,exw suxnes imikranies kai ponokefalous, moudiazoun ta xeria kai ta podia, exw taxukardies, niwthw uperentasi kai polles foeres tremoun ta xeria mou kai genika nomizw oti xtupaw tin porta tou Agiou Petrou.Mou exei dimiourgithei mia entoni aisthisi oti kati tha pathw kai kathe fora pou aisthanomai etsi ta sumptwmata xeirotereuoun. Aksonikes,eksetaseis aimatos uperixo kardias kai kardiografima den edeiksan tipota. Episkeftika neurologo kai kardiologo... den vrethike tipota pathologiko mexri twra. :(

----------


## nopanic

Σηεμρα με εεπιασε παλι αυτο που με πιανει τον τελευταιο καιρο , αλλα ηταν πολυ εντονο ..
Σταδιακη ζαλαδα στο αριστερο μερος τους κεφαλιου σαν να φουσκωνει το κεφαλι και φυσικα τρομαξα και νομιζα οτι αυτο ηταν ..
τωρα μετα απο μιση ωρα και με την χρηση ενος xanax ειμαι πολυ καλυτερα , αλλα η εμπειρια ηταν τρομακτικη ...

Ενω εχω ξεπερασει σε μεγαλο βαθμο τα τσιμπηματα , πονακια κ.λ.π εχω τους τελευταιους μηνες ενα προβλημα με το αριστερο μερος του κεφαλιου το οποιο σαν να το αισθανομαι συνεχεια λιγο ποιο βαρυ (ισως λογω και του μονιμου ελαφριου σφυριγματος στο αριστερο αυτι)και μερικες φορες απο εκει ξεκιναει η μια μικρη ζαλαδα η οποια σπανια εξελισεται οπως και σημερα ..

Αφου ομως περναει με την χρηση xanax νομιζω οτι δεν ειναι κατι παθολογικο...

Δεν ξερω τι να κανω ...να μπω στην διαδικασια της μαγνητικης μεσω νευρολογου ?? θα μου την γραψει ? τι προτεινετε?

Πανω που ειπα οτι δεν θα ξανατρεξω στους γιατρους :-(

----------


## Dimitris

giasas exo ke ego ta idia akrivos simptomata me esas ime 29 xronon exo taxikardies ktipay dinata ikardiamou les ke theli na vgi ekso arithmies moudiasma sto kefali iligous kapsimo ksafniko sto stithos mou pou werxete ke fevgi amesos ekana oles tis eketasis ke oi giatri den vrikan tipota mou ipan malon ine apo to agxos ke na stamatiso na agxonome ala ego den niotho to agxos pote erxete ke pos na to stamatiso parola afta sinexizo ke ergazome os servitoros kathe mera prospatho na min dixno ti estanome ke ine diskolo ke denksero yti na kano
:;)

----------


## Dimitris

a exo ke ego eftiasmo ston afxena mou ipan oi giatri oti mpori na prokalesi zalades ala oxi taxipalmies

----------


## Θεοφανία

δημητρη, μπορεις να γραφεις ελληνικα?

----------


## john_john_

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ!!ΠΡΙΝ 2 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΖΑΛΑΔΕΣ ΜΕΡΑ ΝΥΧΤΑ!ΠΗΓΑ ΣΕ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕ ΜΟΥ ΒΡΗΚΑΝ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.ΕΙΧΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΞΟΝΙΚΗ ΣΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ.ΤΙΣ ΖΑΛΑΔΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΕΙΧΑ ΓΙΑ 1,5 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ.ΜΟΥ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΦΥΓΕΙ ΓΙΑ 2 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ.ΕΔς ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑΝ ΜΗΝΑ ΕΧς ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΕΣ ΖΑΛΑΔΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΡΟΜΕΡΗ ΑΣΤΑΘΕΙΑ ΟΛΗ ΤΗ ΜΕΡΑ!ΜΟΝΟ ΟΤΑΝ ΠΕΦΤΩ ΣΤΟ ΚΡΕΒΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ.ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΠΑΤΗΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΤΑΘΩ ΟΡΘΙΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΣΤΑΘΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΗ ΖΑΛΑΔΑ.ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΣΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΚΕΠΤΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΞΑΝΑΚΑΝΩ ΑΞΟΝΙΚΗ.ΕΚΑΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΗ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΑΙΜΑΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΟΚ!ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ ΝΑ ΖΑΛΙΖΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΑΣΤΑΘΕΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΟ ΩΡΑΔΥ??ΑΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΖΑΛΙΖΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΚΟΙΤΑΩ ΚΑΙ ΨΗΛΑ Η ΟΤΑΝ ΚΟΙΤΑΩ ΑΠΟ ΨΗΛΑ.ΝΙΩΘΩ ΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΛΥ ΒΑΡΥ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΞΥΠΝΑΩ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΠΟΥ ΚΟΙΜΑΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΣΥΝΕΧΩΣ ΘΟΛΟΥΡΑ.ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΣΕ ΤΟΣΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΒΑΘΜΟ??

----------


## VasilisA

> _Originally posted by MARIAVAS_
> ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΣΠΥΡΟ...ΕΙΣΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΤΥΧΕΡΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΗ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ...
> ΠΡΙΝ ΑΠΟ 1 ΩΡΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ ΓΥΡΙΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΟΝ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟ ΤΟΝ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΠΤΟΜΑΙ ΛΟΓΩ ΤΗΣ ΣΩΜΑΤΟΠΟΙΗΣΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΑΓΧΟΥΣ. 
> ΕΧΩ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΑΝΑΦΕΡΘΕΝΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΣΕΝΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΤΡΕΞΕΙ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΡΟ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΥΣ, ΤΩΡΑ ΠΕΡΝΩ ΑΠΛΑ ΑΓΧΩΛΙΤΙΚΑ, ΤΑ BESPAR ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΚΡΙΒΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΑΝ ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ..ΑΝ ΘΕΣ ΤΗ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΜΟΥ ΠΑΝΕ ΣΕ ΕΝΑΝ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΟΣΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΩΡΙΣ ΠΡΙΝ ΤΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ ΣΟΥ ΦΩΛΙΑΣΟΥΝ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΔΕ ΒΓΑΙΝΟΥΝ...
> ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΛΙΓΑ..



Το Bespar το δοκίμασα παλαιοτέρα και πραγματικά είναι σαν να παίρνεις και να καταπίνεις καραμέλες.
Δεν με έπιασε σχεδόν καθόλου και να φανταστείς ότι με 0,25 xanax είμαι ικανός να κοιμάμαι όλη μέρα. Βέβαια μπορεί σε εσένα να πιάσει αλλά εάν δεν δεις αποτελέσματα σε 10 μέρες σου προτείνω να αλλάξεις φάρμακο…

----------


## *Hristina*

Γειαααα....
Εδω και τρεις μερες εχω εντονο σφιξιμο και δυσφορια στο στηθος!!!Με ποναει καη η ωμοπλατη δεξια κατα την κινηση και την αναπνοη, οποτε αυτο λεω μυϊκο θα ειναι!!!ΣΤο στηθος δεν αισθανομαι κανεναν πονο παρα μονο αυτο το αισθημα σαν κατι να μενοχλει, να με πλακωνει!!!Φοβαμαι η αληθεια ειναι για καρδια αλλα προσπαθω να ειμαι ψυχραιμη!!!Η πιεση και οι σφυξεις μου ειναι μια χαρα!!
Με κουραζει πολυ αυτο το αισθημα ομως γτ γινεται πιο εντονο οταν περπαταω ή ειμαι σε κινηση γενικοτερα και γι αυτο τρομαζω και φοβαμαι να κανω πραγματα!!Α επισης και μια ψιλοδυσπνοια του στιλ δεν μου φτανει ο αερας με πιανει ποτε ποτε.Ψυχοσωματικο και αυτο ε;;;;;
Κανενας τροπος για να περασει;;;Οι ανασες που περνω δεν με πολυβοηθανε!!

----------


## john_john_

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ!!ΠΡΙΝ 2 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΖΑΛΑΔΕΣ ΜΕΡΑ ΝΥΧΤΑ!ΠΗΓΑ ΣΕ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕ ΜΟΥ ΒΡΗΚΑΝ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.ΕΙΧΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΞΟΝΙΚΗ ΣΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ.ΤΙΣ ΖΑΛΑΔΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΕΙΧΑ ΓΙΑ 1,5 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ.ΜΟΥ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΦΥΓΕΙ ΓΙΑ 2 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ.ΕΔς ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑΝ ΜΗΝΑ ΕΧς ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΕΣ ΖΑΛΑΔΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΡΟΜΕΡΗ ΑΣΤΑΘΕΙΑ ΟΛΗ ΤΗ ΜΕΡΑ!ΜΟΝΟ ΟΤΑΝ ΠΕΦΤΩ ΣΤΟ ΚΡΕΒΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ.ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΠΑΤΗΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΤΑΘΩ ΟΡΘΙΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΣΤΑΘΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΗ ΖΑΛΑΔΑ.ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΣΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΚΕΠΤΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΞΑΝΑΚΑΝΩ ΑΞΟΝΙΚΗ.ΕΚΑΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΗ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΑΙΜΑΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΟΚ!ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ ΝΑ ΖΑΛΙΖΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΑΣΤΑΘΕΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΟ ΩΡΑΔΥ??ΑΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΖΑΛΙΖΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΚΟΙΤΑΩ ΚΑΙ ΨΗΛΑ Η ΟΤΑΝ ΚΟΙΤΑΩ ΑΠΟ ΨΗΛΑ.ΝΙΩΘΩ ΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΛΥ ΒΑΡΥ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΞΥΠΝΑΩ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΠΟΥ ΚΟΙΜΑΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΣΥΝΕΧΩΣ ΘΟΛΟΥΡΑ.ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΣΕ ΤΟΣΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΒΑΘΜΟ??

----------


## Agia

Geia sas paidia, na rwtisw ligo kati sas parakalw,mia voi8ia apo opoion 8elei na mou apantisei. Eimai na skasw teleftea. Kiriws to vradi otan einai na kimi8w me pianei ena sfiksimo sto sti8os k girw apo to laimo les k pane na me pniksoun. Exw ena atipo telios simptwma kriologimatos,niw8w tsimpimata sthn kardia k arri8mies opws eite na exasa palmo eite na min einai ri8mikoi oi xtipoi,eite taxikardia xwris logo,k pono sto sti8os. Ola afta einai swmatopoihsh tou anxous???? Ekana k kapoies eksetaseis,de mou vrikan kati,kai sthn kardia exw ena mikro emfisima pou den einai pa8ologiko,oute mou sinestisan farmaka oute tipota.Epidi ola afta me pianoun pio poli ta vradia k fovamai oti 8a mou simvei kati kako 8a mporousate na mou pite kati panw se afto??? Na anisixw? Prokite na pa8w kati me ola afta parolo pou mou eipan oti den exw kati??? Egw giati fovamai toso???Skeftomai pali na paw stin kardiologo.Mipos den einai aparetito??Ai8anomai oti ginomai rezili na pigenw ka8e toso sto giatro alla ti na kanw pou fovamai me ola afta?

----------


## Agia

Hristina kati paromio pernaw k egw ton telefteo kairo k de mporeis na katalaveis pws me fovizei. Moy eipan oti einai swmatopihsh tou anxous.O pa8ologos mou mou eipe oti opote me pianei kati toso entono na pernw ena xapaki anxolitiko pou mou egrapse.Vevea den exw parei oute ena.TH VGAZW ME KATI VALERIANES,fitika xapakia,votana,iremoun!!!
Episis mou eipan na a8loume.Voi8aei poli afto mera me ti mera k ksekinisa gimnastirio.Genikotera mou lene oloi na xalarwsw k na mi trelenomai k ola 8a perasoun.KAI AN 8ELW AS PAW K SE ENAN PSIXOLOGO.Iparxoun meres pou eimai super, alla k kati alles pou eimai etsi poli xalia.
Dokimase kapu na ksespas ton organismo sou px.treksimo, kolimpi, xoro, aerobic...voi8ane!Egw to prospa8w parolo pou fovamai oti 8a minw!!!K O XRONOS 8A DIKSEI!!!

----------


## m.monkey

John_john έχω κι εγώ τα ίδια ακριβώς συμπτώματα. Σήμερα ας πούμε είμαι από το πρωί χάλια. Όλα γυρίζουν και νοιώθω σαν να είμαι μέσα σε βάρκα και κουνιέμαι δεν μπορώ να το περιγράψω διαφορετικά. Σου συμβαίνει κάτι που σε έχει αγχώσει ή στενοχωρήσει τον τελευταίο καιρό? Γιατί από τον εαυτό μου ξέρω ότι κάτι τέτοια με πιάνουν όταν κάτι μου έχει συμβεί (όπως τώρα) ή όταν αγχώνομαι για κάτι.

----------


## teamos

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Πριν από 7.5 χρόνια (αρχές του 2004) ανέβηκα για πρώτη φορά σε αεροπλάνο με προορισμό την Αγγλία. Κατά την απογείωση έπαθα πραγματικά ένα σοκ, το οποίο διήρκεσε τουλάχιστον 1 ώρα. Την επόμενη μέρα στην Αγγλία, ξύπνησα στο ξενοδοχείο με μια αίσθηση στο κεφάλι, λες και είχα πιει 2-3 μπύρες. Γενικά ένιωθα κάπως το κεφάλι μου, την όρασή μου λίγο μειωμένη, και στο περπάτημα ένιωθα μια κάποια αστάθεια. Αυτά τα συμπτώματα κρατήσανε 2 εβδομάδες. Συγκεκριμένα, από την επόμενη της ημέρας που επέστρεψα στην Ελλάδα, όλα τα συμπτώματα (ελαφρά ζάλη, μικρή θολούρα στην όραση και την κατανόηση, αστάθεια) περάσανε σταδιακα μέσα σε 2-3 μέρες.
Πάει αυτό. Μετά από 2 χρόνια και κάτι (Μάϊος 2006), και ενώ περνούσα γενικά μια περίοδο στεναχώριας, ξαφνικά ενα απόγευμα ένιωσα ακριβώς τα ίδια συμπτώματα (ελαφρά ζάλη, θολούρα στην όραση και αστάθεια), τα οποία αυτή τη φορά κράτησαν γύρω στους 2 και πλέον μήνες, και μετά κάπου το καλοκαίρι σταδιακά φύγανε εντελώς.
Ερχόμαστε στο Πάσχα του 2009, επανήλθε μόνιμα η ζάλη και η αστάθεια, αλλά και η θολούρα, πιο έντονα αυτή τη φορά, σε συνδυασμό με μια ελαφρά πίεση στο δεξί ημισφαίριο του εγκεφάλου, και ιδιαίτερα γύρω από το μάτι, αλλά και πάνω από το μηνίγγι. Τα συμπτώματα εντείνονται όταν σκύβω, ή όταν περπατάω αρκετή ώρα, ή όταν σηκώνω βάρη. Επίσης κάποιες φορές συνοδεύονται και από λαχάνιασμα, ή από αίσθηση περιστασιακού μουδιάσματος πότε του αριστερού μου χερίου και πότε του δεξιού. Τέλος, δυσκολεύομαι στην οδήγηση (σε πάνω από μισή ώρα αποστάσεις αρχιζω και δυσκολεύομαι να συγκεντρωθώ και νιώθω μια αστάθεια στο τιμόνι), αλλά και όταν είμαι συνοδηγός αρκετές φορές ζαλίζομαι έντονα και νιώθω περιστασιακό μούδιασμα κυρίως στο λαιμό, αλλά και στο κεφάλι, στο στο στήθος και στα άκρα. Όλα αυτά με συνοδεύουν από το 2009, εδώ και 2.5 χρόνια ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΜΟΝΙΜΑ!! Να σημειώσω πως όποτε ξεχνιέμαι, είτε επειδή περνάω καλά (διακοπές), είτε επειδή έχω πολλή δουλειά που με απορροφά, όλα τα συμπτωματα υποχωρούν στο ελάχιστο (δεν εξαφανίζονται). Γενικά το πρόβλημά μου είναι οτι φοβάμαι τις εξετάσεις, γιατί πιστεύω οτι αν κάνω θα δείξουν κάτι που ίσως να είναι μη αναστρέψιμο. Το ξέρω πως ακούγεται χαζό, αλλά ένας άνθρωπος είμαι κι εγώ, και έχω αυτή την αδυναμία.....Έχει κανείς παρόμοιες εμπειρίες? Σκέφτομαι τα χειρότερα, αλλά πάλι λέω...είναι δυνατόν να έχουν ξεκινήσει όλα αυτά πριν 7.5 χρόνια και ενώ μπορεί να είναι κάτι πολύ σοβαρό, εγώ να είμαι ακόμα όρθιος χωρίς να έχω κάνει τίποτα για να να το καταπολεμήσω? Λίγο τραβηγμένο μου φαίνεται όλο αυτό το διάστημα (τόσα χρόνια). Μήπως τελικά είναι κάτι που κακώς φοβάμαι τόσο πολύ?

----------


## ζωζα

παιδια κι εγω παλιο μελος στην παρεα και μια απο τα ιδια..αισθημα ασταθειας 15 χρονια και ειμαι μονο 28..τωρα πλεον εχω κι ενα παιδι να μεγαλωσω και μου φαινονται ολα βουνο..θα ξεκινησω ομοιοπαθητικη..με την κωλοζαλαδα βρηκε κανεις σας ακρη?υπαρχει καμια λυση..?ρε παιδια ειμαι πολυ απογοητευμενη...

----------


## orfeas92

Καλησπέρα σας!Μάλλον εγώ νέος στη παρέα...Τους τελευταίους δύο μήνες έχω και εγώ διάσπαρτα πονάκια και μυικές συσπάσεις(και σύσπαση στο βλέφαρο,"πετάει το μάτι" μ που λέμε).Επίσης με πιάνει ενα μυρμιγκιαματάκι στη δεξιά μεριά του κεφαλιού,μετα το μάγουλο και πριν το αυτί,οπου αν το τρίψω,περνάει για κάποια ωρα...Είμαι 20 ετών και ανησύχησα για πολύ σοβαρές ασθένιες και έτσι πήγα σε ένα καλό νευρολόγο ο οποίος αφού με εξέταε με το σφυράκι και κάνοντάς μου ένα "μίνι"-μη ολοκληρομένο ηλεκτρομυογράφημα μου είπε οτι είναι αγχώδης διαταραχή δίνοντάς μου ladose και xanax.Εδώ και 15 μέρες ακολουθώ την αγωγή και παρατηρώ οτι τα πονάκια μειώθηκαν,ωστόσο οι μυικές συσπάσεις συνεχίζονται σε διάφορα σηεμία του σώματος στην ίδια ένταση,πράγμα που μου δημιουργεί καμιά φορά άγχος οτι πάσχω απο κάποιο σοβαρό νευρικό νόσημα.Αποφάσισα να σας στείλω μιας και είχατε αντιμετωπίσει παρόμοια προβλήματα κάποια χρόνια πρίν και σίγουρα μπορείτε να μου δώσεις κάποιες συμβουλές.Ξέρετε πώς είναι....ούτε τον γιατρό δεν εμπιστεύεσαι που βλέπει χιλίαδες κόσμο και σε διαβεβαιώνει οτι δν έχεις τπτ...Όταν όμως επιμένουν τα συμπτώματα.....τρελένεσαι!!!

----------


## Jason

Στην περιπτωση την δικη μου εχω καποιες φορες μια περιεργη ενοχληση στο αριστερο μερος στο στηθος,ενω ου ολιγες φορες εχω ανησυχιες στον υπνο κ οταν ξυπναω η θα ειμαι κακοδιαθετος η θα εχω νευρα με το παραμικρο.Ισως γιατι περιτριγυριζουν στο μυαλο διαφορες σκεψεις τυπου "πρεπει να γινει αυτο","πρεπει να κανεις εκεινο",κ αυτο προκαλει αγχος για την επομενη μερα.

----------


## kosto30

ειμαι σε θεραπεια εδω και 15 μερες (μια εβδομαδα ολοκληρο το χαπι πλεον)κατι αρχιζει και φαινεται ο υπνος μου χαλια παντως παιρνω 0.25 xanax για να κλεισω κανενα ματι.ελπιω με το περας καποιων ημερων να βελτιωθει το θεμα υπνος.Αυτο που με ανυσηχει ομως ειναι οτι εδω και 2 μερες το ξημερωμα και ενω εχω κοιμηθει γυρω στις 3-4 ωρες νιωθω οτι κρυωνω με αποτελεσμα ενω ειναι καλοκαιρι να βαζω σκεπασματα χειμωνα!!!Αυτο συμβαινει μονο το ξημερωμα την υπολοιπη μερα ειμαι μια χαρα παω για μπανιο κανονικα στη θαλασσα και αλλα.Αυτο με το κρυο το εχει βιωσει κανενας??

----------


## waken

Kαλησπέρα. Αν και έχει περάσει αρκετός καιρός από την δημοσίευση του θέματος. Όπως είχα δημοσιεύσει πρόσφατα ένα καινούργιο θέμα σχετικά με αυτό που με απασχολεί νομίζω πως έχω και εγώ κάτι αντίστοιχο. Όταν περπατώ νιώθω περισσότερο τον ίλιγγο. Χτες όταν καθόμουν και όταν ξάπλωσα το βράδυ μετά από μερικούς καρδιακούς χτύπους ένιωθα την καρδιά μου σαν να πετάγεται με δύναμη και επαναλαμβάνεται και δεν μπορούσα να κοιμηθώ. Ταυτόχρονα είχα και ένα εσωτερικό τρέμουλο στο σώμα, και ακόμα το έχω σαν να τραντάζομαι εσωτερικά, σαν να «βυθίζομαι» και κυρίως εστιάζεται στο πίσω μέρος του κεφαλιού. Έχει κανείς κάτι αντίστοιχο; Να είναι ψυχολογικό;

----------


## lupus30

Καλησπέρα φίλε μου.. επέστρεψα μετά από πολύ καιρό εδώ μέσα καθώς σήμερα ένας φίλος με ενημέρωσε για την πρώτη του κρίση πανικού.. χωρίς να θέλω να κουράσω και έχοντας περάσει κοντά 10 χρόνια από όλο αυτό που τάραξε και τη δική μου ζωή, έχω να σου πω ότι όχι μόνο μπορείς να βγεις νικήτης, αλλά να γίνεις και πιο δυνατός όπως συνέβη και σε μένα και σε πολλούς άλλους! Ολα αυτά που γράφεις τα είχα και πολλά περισσότερα.. και ναι, ήταν ψυχολογικά όσο και αν δεν ήθελα να το πιστέψω.. συμβουλή μου..μην αφήσεις τον φόβο να σε καταβάλει.. αποδέξου αυτό που σου συμβαίνει, άστο να κάνει τη δουλεία του και συνέχισε ότι κάνεις στη ζωή σου σαν να μην υπάρχει.. και σιγά σιγά θα σε εγκαταλείψει καθώς θα καταλάβει ότι δεν έχει καμία δύναμη πάνω σου.. ακούγεται δύσκολο αλλά δεν είναι.. πραγματικά ένα "κλικ" στον εγκέφαλο σου είναι να το αποδεχτείς και να μη σε φοβίζει πια.. και όταν θα περάσει, γιατί θα περάσει, θα αισθανθείς πολύ πιο δυνατός, θα εκτιμάς τα πιο απλά πράγματα στη ζωή και δε θα σε κουνάει κανένα ψυχολογικό ατόπημα.. Μάλιστα, θα φτάσεις σε σημείο να λες ότι ευτυχώς που σου έτυχε και σου άλλαξε τον τρόπο σκέψης και σε δυνάμωσε... υπομονή και το πιο βασικό, ξεπέρασε το και μην το θρέφεις με το φόβο σου.. δεν είναι ΤΙΠΟΤΑ μπροστά σε σένα και τη δύναμη που έχεις :)

----------


## Phatox

lupus30 αναγουλες εχεις? οταν ξαπλωνεις νιωθεις οτι εισαι σε βαρκα ?

----------


## Fleur

Σπύρο καλέ μου, τα είχα ολα αυτά που περιγράφεις. αφου περνούσαν και πειθομουν οτι δεν ήταν κατι ερχοταν να με χτυπησει κατι πιο πολυσυνθετο. δυστυχως το αγχος και το μυαλο μας παιζει τοσο περιεργα παιχνιδια που πρεπει να μαθουμε να το κατευθυνουμε εμεις και οχι αυτο εμας. δυστυχως τα λεω για να τα ακουσω και εγω. ειμαι σε αγωγη αυτή τη στιγμη γιατι περασα πολυ ασχημες μερες. μπορω να πω οτι ειμαι λιγο καλυτερα,οχι εντελως....αλλα εχω δρομο ακομα...κουραγιο

----------


## XAI

Καλημερα παιδια πριν απο 1,5 μηνα ειχα και εγω ενα ακουστικο τραυμα μετα απο κυνηγι.εκανα παρα πολλες εξετασεις και η ακοη μου εχει πεσει 10 ντεσιμπελ στα 4000χερτζ απο τοτε εχω ενα μονιμο σφυριγμα στο δεξι αυτι οι γιατροι μου ειπαν οτι θα φυγοι με τον καιρο,ανυσηχω πολυ μηπως καποιος περασε το ιδιο?

----------


## viviann

Καλησπερα κ καλη χρονια παιδια!! Εδω κ 6 μηνες ταλαιπωρουμε νε ψυχοσωματικα οπως με διαβεβαιωσαν 2 καρδιολογοι,1 πνευμονολογος, 1 γαστρεντερολογος & 1 παθολογος. Που λετε ολα ξεκινησαν το καλοκαιρι κ μετα με 2 ασχημα συμβαντα στη ζωη μου τραφηκαν κ διογκωθηκαν. Τωρα παλευω με ενα ειδος σφιξιματος- πνιγμονης το οποιο ξεκιναει απο το στομαχι μαλλον λογω του ευερεθιστου εντερου που κληρονομησα απο το αγχος & την πιεση 2 ετων. Ωρες ωρες μαλλον κανει συσπασεις καποιος μυς κοντα στην καρδια κ με πιανει η φοβια οτι για δευτερολεπτα κανω παροξυσμικη μαρμαρυγη (πραγμα αδυνατο γτ εκεινη την ωρα ουτε καν ταχυπαλμια δεν εχω...) δεν μπορω να διευκρινισω ακριβως αυτη την αισθηση αλλα γενικα νομιζω οτι τρεφω την φοβια μου με την καρδια χωρις να το θελω αλλα αν καθομαι και αφουγκραζομαι το καθετι...παρερμη νευω μαλλον κ φυσικες λειτουργιες. Εχω καποιες συσπασουλες αλλα αυτο που με τρομαζει ειναι το στιγμιαιο αισθημα που νιωθω οτι κατι μου κοβει την ανασα...ααα κ φυσικα οι εκτακτες που εχω απο τα 23 μου αλλα εχει μειωθει η ενταση κ η συχνοτητα. Πλεον πιο συχνα θα κανω οταν τις σκεψτω...κατι σαν αυθυποβολη! Πφφφφ ατιμο αγχος! Κανεις με παρομοια συμπτωματα;;

----------


## dchristof

> Καλησπερα κ καλη χρονια παιδια!! Εδω κ 6 μηνες ταλαιπωρουμε νε ψυχοσωματικα οπως με διαβεβαιωσαν 2 καρδιολογοι,1 πνευμονολογος, 1 γαστρεντερολογος & 1 παθολογος. Που λετε ολα ξεκινησαν το καλοκαιρι κ μετα με 2 ασχημα συμβαντα στη ζωη μου τραφηκαν κ διογκωθηκαν. Τωρα παλευω με ενα ειδος σφιξιματος- πνιγμονης το οποιο ξεκιναει απο το στομαχι μαλλον λογω του ευερεθιστου εντερου που κληρονομησα απο το αγχος & την πιεση 2 ετων. Ωρες ωρες μαλλον κανει συσπασεις καποιος μυς κοντα στην καρδια κ με πιανει η φοβια οτι για δευτερολεπτα κανω παροξυσμικη μαρμαρυγη (πραγμα αδυνατο γτ εκεινη την ωρα ουτε καν ταχυπαλμια δεν εχω...) δεν μπορω να διευκρινισω ακριβως αυτη την αισθηση αλλα γενικα νομιζω οτι τρεφω την φοβια μου με την καρδια χωρις να το θελω αλλα αν καθομαι και αφουγκραζομαι το καθετι...παρερμη νευω μαλλον κ φυσικες λειτουργιες. Εχω καποιες συσπασουλες αλλα αυτο που με τρομαζει ειναι το στιγμιαιο αισθημα που νιωθω οτι κατι μου κοβει την ανασα...ααα κ φυσικα οι εκτακτες που εχω απο τα 23 μου αλλα εχει μειωθει η ενταση κ η συχνοτητα. Πλεον πιο συχνα θα κανω οταν τις σκεψτω...κατι σαν αυθυποβολη! Πφφφφ ατιμο αγχος! Κανεις με παρομοια συμπτωματα;;


Αχ εχω τα ιδια και χειροτερα. Εκτακτες συστολες, εχω παει 2 φορες νοσοκομειο με κριση πανικου, αισθημα οτι δε μου φτανει ο αερας σε σημειο που πολλες φορες παιρνω βαθια ανασα και κανω εκτακτη! Το χειροτερο ειναι οτι οτιδηποτε νοιωσω διογκονεται μες στο μυαλο μου οτι ειναι κατι πολυ κακο που δεν το χουν βρει οι γιατροι κλπ. Κι εγω καταντησα ετσι μετα απο καποια πολυ δυσκολα χρονια με ασθενειες και των 2 γονιων μου που τελικα τους εχασα..

----------


## ΕΛΠΙΔΑΨ

> :) ΓΕΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ!
> 
> ΕΝΑ ΧΑΜΟΓΕΛΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ ΠΑΡΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΜΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΟ! ΛΟΙΠΟΝ, ΣΥΝΟΠΤΙΚΑ Η ΑΝΥΣΗΧΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΕΞΗΣ.. ΚΑΤΑΡΧΗΝ ΒΙΩΝΩ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΜΟΥ "ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΕΣ ΑΓΧΟΥΣ" ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ 3 ΜΗΝΕΣ.. ΤΑ ΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ ΜΕΜΟΝΟΜΕΝΑ ΥΠΗΡΧΑΝ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΠΟΛΕΜΟΥΝΤΑΝ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΣΥΝΗΘΩΣ ΒΓΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΜΑΖΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ.. ΘΑ ΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΘΕΣΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΩ ΑΝ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΝΤΩΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ.. ΚΡΑΤΗΘΗΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΤΡΕΞΑ ΣΕ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΥΣ ΠΑΡΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΕ ΑΙΜΑΤΟΓΟΓΙΚΕΣ ΑΝΑΛΥΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΥΡΩΝ ΟΠΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΒΓΗΚΑΝ ΚΑΛΕΣ.. 
> ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΛΕΜΕ... ΠΟΝΟΚΕΦΑΛΟΥΣ, ΖΑΛΑΔΕΣ(ΣΚΑΜΠΑΝΕΒΑΣΜΑΤΑ), ΣΤΟΧΑΜΙ (ΚΑΟΥΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΗΞΙΜΟ), ΤΑΧΥΚΑΡΔΙΕΣ, ΜΟΥΔΙΑΣΜΑΤΑ-ΜΥΡΜΗΓΙΑΣΜΑΤΑ (ΣΕ ΧΕΡΙΑ, ΑΓΚΩΝΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ), ΠΙΕΣΗ ΣΕ ΛΑΙΜΟ, ΤΡΑΒΗΓΜΑ ΝΕΥΡΩΝ ΣΤΟ ΠΙΣΩ ΜΕΡΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΚΕΦΑΛΙΟΥ, ΑΔΙΚΑΙΟΛΟΓΗΤΟΣ ΦΟΒΟΣ, ΑΓΧΟΣ ΟΤΙ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΑΣΧΩ Η' ΘΑ ΠΑΘΩ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ, ΠΟΝΟΙ ΣΕ ΠΛΕΥΡΑ, ΤΣΙΜΠΗΜΑΤΑ ΣΕ ΣΤΗΘΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ, ΚΟΥΡΑΣΗ, ΥΠΝΗΛΙΑ, ΑΙΣΘΗΜΑ ΤΡΕΜΟΥΛΙΑΣΜΑΤΟΣ ΣΕ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ, ΔΥΣΚΟΛΙΑ ΟΡΑΣΗΣ ΤΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΧΑΜΗΛΕΣ ΣΥΝΘΗΚΕΣ ΦΩΤΙΣΜΟΥ..:( 
> ΤΟ ΞΕΡΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΑ, ΑΛΛΑ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΣΥΝΟΔΕΥΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΡΕΣ.. ΟΣΟ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΛΥΓΙΖΕΙΣ! ΘΑ ΘΕΛΑ ΑΠΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙΤΕ ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΛΟΓΩ ΑΓΧΟΥΣ ΑΠΟΔΕΔΕΙΓΜΕΝΑ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΑΙΣΘΑΝΘΕΙ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΤΟΝ ΚΥΚΛΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΝΑΝΕ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΟΠΩΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ..
> ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΤΑΠΟΚΡΙΣΗ, ΚΑΛΟ ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΣΟ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ "ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ" ΘΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΛΥΣΕΙΣ... ΣΠΥΡΟΣ - 31 ΕΤΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΝΗΣΙΩΤΗΣ(ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ ΠΟΥ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΙ Η ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ;))


Σπυρο καλωσηρθες στην παρεα..Ολα οσα μου περιγραφεις τα εχω εδω και ενα τετραμηνο περιπου, μετα απο εντονο στρεςς και στεναχωρια...Θα μιλησω για την δικη μου εμπειρια μια και δεν ειναι ουτε σωστο ουτε ασφαλες να κανουμε διαγνωσεις για τους αλλους.. Γυρισα λοιπον ολους τους γιατρους και διαπιστωσα οτι δεν εχω απολυτως τιποτε παθολογικο..ολα ξεκινουν απο το μυαλο μας..Οπως χαρακτηριστικα μου ειπε ο τελευταιος παθολογος που πηγα.."Οταν ακουμε ποναω εδω , εκει, παραπερα, εχω χιλια δυο κλπ, με αυτα δεν ασχολειται η παθολογια...αλλα περισσοτερο η ψυχιατρικη.. Πρεπει ο πονος να ειναι εντοπισμενος και διαρκης." Βεβαια εγω σιγουρευτηκα οτι δεν εχω κατι αφου εκανα εξετασεις...βασικες...μην νομιζεις κατι ιδιαίτερο... Σπυρο βρες κατι δημιουργικο που σε ευχαριστει. ξεκολλα απο το ιντερνετ φιλε μου, ειμαι εθισμενη και παθουσα , βγαλτα ολα αυτα απο το μυαλο σου οσο μπορεις, και αν δεν σου περασουν συντομα ολα αυτα τα ξαναλεμε...

----------


## pzld

Καλημερα!
Με αφορμη οσα διαβασα πηρα το θαρρος να γραψω κ εγω την "εμπειρια"μου.
Πριν ενα μηνα ενω ημουν μεσα στο μετρό κ οταν αρχισε να μπαινει πολυς κοσμος...ξαφνικα αρχισα να εχω εντονη ταχυπαλμια,ζαλαδα...ετοιμη να πεσω κατω.....
Απο τοτε εκανα ταχυπαλμιες καθημερινα κ φοβομουν να μπω σε μεσα μεταφορας...με τον φοβο οτι κατι θα παθω...και ποιος θα με βοηθωσει;
Αρχισα να προβληματιζομαι κ με το θεμα της δουλειας που ειχα μια μονιμη φοβια οτι κατι θα μου συμβει....και μου συνεβη!
Εντονη ταχυπαλμια..ζαλαδα....καλεσα με το ΕΚΑΒ...στο νοσοκομειο εκανα καρδιογραφημα , τριπλεξ καρδιας κ καποιες αιματολογικες...ολα καλα!το ιδιο βραδυ ειχα παλι ταχυπαλμιες...πηγα σε αλλο νοσοκομειο ιδιωτικο...οπου καθισα 2ημερες...μου εκαναν πολλες εξετασεις αιματολογικες..καρδιογραφη μα..τριπλεξ καρδιας καθως και τοποθετηση holder ...μου ειπαν οτι ολες οι εξετασεις ειναι πολυ καλες...και οτι προκειται για κρισεις πανικου!
Απο τοτε οι ταχυπαλμιες μειωθηκαν ξεκινησαν ομως καποιοι πονοι στο στομαχι και αριστερα πανω απο το στηθος ενα σφιξιμο...δυσπνοια και τσιμπηματακια...τα οποια με κανουν να σκεφτομαι οτι κατι κακο συμβαινει με τους πνευμονες μου...γιατι νιωθω οτι δεν εισπνεω οσο αερα χρειαζομαι....η αληθεια ειναι οτι ντρεπομαι γιατι νιωθω κατα φαντασιαν ασθενης....
Πρεπει να προσθεσω σε ολα αυτα οτι τα τελευταια δυο χρονια προσπαθουμε για δευτερο παιδακι...με 1αποβολη,1εξωμητρια κυηση και 1παλλινδρομη.....με τρεις αποτυχημενες σπερματεγχυσεις...και παμε για εξωσωματικη!
Εξαιρω διαφορα χρόνια προβληματα με πεθερικα...που πλεον εχουν γινει ρουτινα...
Θα ηθελα να ακουσω καποια αναλογη εμπειρια....

----------

